# Post your Speedtest.net Speeds!



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

When you post, please include whether you are wired or wireless, your location (home/school/etc.) and what type of connection it is.

Fastest Download: *DinaAngel* @ _998.28 Mb/s on NTE Broadband AS Norway_

Fastest Upload: *DinaAngel* @ _998.37 Mb/s on NTE Broadband AS Norway_

Slowest Download: *Delta6326* @ _0.03 Mb/s on Freese-Notis Global_

Slowest Upload: *Delta6326* @ _0.02 Mb/s on Freese-Notis Global_

Crappiest of the crap: *Sir B. Fannybottom* @ _0.01 Mb/s_ on Distributel Communications _and it didn't even finish..._


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired at my University. We must have a T3 or something. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## AKlass (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired at home DSL 3mbps DL/768K UL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired,home,adsl2,upto 24Mb/sec Normally download @ 1.67Mb/s


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2009)

Wireless, home, 3mb DSL (although its only synced @ 2.7- way to go Frontier)


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 13, 2009)

[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/539212487.png[/URL]


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired, home, cable.

That result is weird because I can assure you my connection is only 7Mbps down (900KB/s).


----------



## MRCL (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired, at home, and as far as I know its a DSL 6000 connection. Altho my max download speed is 600kb/s RARELY, on average its around 530. Is that normal, I dunno. My network knowledge is pretty limited.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired at home, modem to router. Normally download @ 1.3Mb/s (Charter = Worst ISP ever modem drops all the time)


----------



## zAAm (Aug 13, 2009)

Direct connection at our university. It is shared though and I tested at a pretty busy time. Think we have a 25Mbit or so link. Which is totally insanely fast here in SA where we can only get a 1Mbit connection max (and it's insanely expensive and has a 3GB cap to boot)...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Lookin good guys! (or bad for some of you compared to others ) I'll update the records at work today.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 13, 2009)

wired


----------



## laszlo (Aug 13, 2009)

no i don't want to post it!!  you can't force me!!!


----------



## mtosev (Aug 13, 2009)

Wired, home, broadband


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 13, 2009)

here you go


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 13, 2009)

in sig 

wireless N ~40ft from router Cable 

20/10 connection during peak hours in the capitol


----------



## Duxx (Aug 13, 2009)

In my sig.  Pretty sure I got all of you guys beat. 

University of Washington campus ftw!

someone told me that when you run speedtest on the network at school, it allocates all of its bandwidth to you so speedtest looks good... Don't know if I believe it or not but sure is speedy!


----------



## Frick (Aug 13, 2009)

I get 60mbps sometimes on that server.. It's a 100/25mbps connection though, but I think my router caps me. I can live with that. 

Also, this is included in my rent, so I'm not paying a dime for it + I have IP telephony for free. It's awesome. And no, it's not in a campus, it's a normal appartment. 

Oh, it's fiber. Slowest down speed: Don't know.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 13, 2009)

... All I can get at home is a 3mb/s DSL line at home.

I'll post my speed test later.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 13, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/539237185.png[/URL]
> 
> Wired at home, modem to router. Normally download @ 1.3Mb/s (Charter = Worst ISP ever modem drops all the time)



I;ve almost the same speeds as you have. EXpect to see 50Mb/s up and down from me soon 

Wireless Sitecom 300N adapter , Sitecom Wireless router 300N


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Duxx (Aug 13, 2009)

Poor theonedub... he holds both of the slowest records  Someone needs to help him out!


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is mine, nothing special but it gets the job done:






Will be leaving for college on saturday, hope the internet in my frat house is acceptable.


----------



## Homeless (Aug 13, 2009)

The line is actually capable of more, but I'm not complaining


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Daah you stole my record upload speed!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Homeless said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/496603924.png
> 
> The line is actually capable of more, but I'm not complaining



lol nice


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## cray86 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Homeless (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't live on campus though, so most of the time my speeds are 10mbit/512


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Homeless said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/496603924.png
> 
> The line is actually capable of more, but I'm not complaining



Hard to beat a 0 ping!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Poor theonedub... he holds both of the slowest records  Someone needs to help him out!



 Not _too_ worried about it. I don't do much with it especially lately- just browse, DL/UL WUs, and occasionally play PS3 online. Of course 20mins up the road they have FTTH w/ 12 down min service. 

I feel bad for those still on 56k or have to overpay for SAT ISP. 

I'm sure someone lives in an area more rural and has slower though. I don't hold records for any period of time.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 14, 2009)

this is my top recorded speed on a DSL line: 







I hold the record for eh... fastest DSL 3mb/s connection?


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA i win the slowest speeds  dam i'm good. It's actually a 6.5/256 line but my ISP suddenlink sucks and ever since we had a tree get blown over on top of our line(went from 20ft in the air to like 1 ft off the ground) they've never repaired it properly and it shits out on us often.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 14, 2009)

AT&T U-verse - 10mb/s down, 1mb/s up. My connection is ALWAYS faster than what I'm rated for, which is actually common with U-verse. My older brother and sister both have it and get higher than what they pay for. A lot of my customers also have the same situation. 

I can't wait to get the U-verse 18mb/s package once I'm available for it! My speeds are ALWAYS constant and I have ZERO downtime...I love it!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone have Fios here? I'm curious about how fast Fios actually rates.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2009)

here is mine this is cox communications in rhode island


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 14, 2009)

6mb down 90kbps up


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 14, 2009)

At home im 8.6 down .9 up. But look at my sig. thats when i worked at research in motion.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2009)

lets do a fastest per region. 






Wireless from my home in Adelaide and Adsl2+


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG I am not going to disgrace myself and post me speed


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2009)

You could get ur name in the first post as the slowest lol maybe.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2009)

Triprift said:


> You could get ur name in the first post as the slowest lol maybe.



NNNOOOOO!!!! dont' encourage, that's my spot


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mostly the same as my sig.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's have 1 minute of silence for theonedub


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok silence time is over guys


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2009)

I've already been edged out the bottom DL spot, its only a matter of time before I am out of the slowest upload spot as well. I know there is slower out there, post up and claim your place!


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 14, 2009)

i live in the middle of know were check my sig ;(

EDIT: forgot to say its a canopy top looks like an house tv antenna then goes  wired to my router


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> i live in the middle of know were check my sig ;(



I know i shouldn't laugh but i just did


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have had worse upload it was at .1Mb/s


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> i live in the middle of know were check my sig ;(



That should lock up the top bottom spot for you. On the bright side, its not 56k.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2009)

dam, lost my only recognition on this site  haha


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2009)

Triprift,that is pretty close to mine,i'm on adsl2+ as well.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm glad I found this thread, makes me feel a bit better about mine. Mine seems to have jumped 1Mb, before it was about 2.6 down...Still crap though compared to Homeless, LOL.


----------



## Kovoet (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 14, 2009)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Axaion (Aug 14, 2009)

regged just to post.. had this 3 months ago, ISP screwed up my connection.. well take this univeristy of NY! xD!


Home connecion (20/2mbit! DURR!)






Edited 4 times cause I suck at making it link the image instead of the link..


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> Triprift,that is pretty close to mine,i'm on adsl2+ as well.



Interesting how far are you from your exchange im about 2km.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/539837913.png


----------



## Bundy (Aug 14, 2009)

Triprift said:


> lets do a fastest per region.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/539658602.png
> 
> Wireless from my home in Adelaide and Adsl2+



He He

To be honest though, speedtest is running quite errratic at the moment and I did another test that only got 16MB/s down.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice dont tell me Cable?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Bundy (Aug 14, 2009)

Adsl 2+


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2009)

I might have to get me on to ADSL2+


----------



## Suddenlink Help (Aug 14, 2009)

*May I Help?*



a_ump said:


> HAHA i win the slowest speeds  dam i'm good. It's actually a 6.5/256 line but my ISP suddenlink sucks and ever since we had a tree get blown over on top of our line(went from 20ft in the air to like 1 ft off the ground) they've never repaired it properly and it shits out on us often.
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/539612620.png[/URL]



Hi!  I am with Suddenlink.  Sorry to hear you are having trouble.  If you email me at tina-AT-suddenlink-DOT-com I would be happy to work on resolving your issue.  Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

I should have 2.5mb/s up and 30mb/s down but I have yet to see any more than 1.1mb/s up



not bad for another continent and 3700 miles



10,000 miles


----------



## grahammiranda13 (Aug 14, 2009)

*This Is  IDEA India Mumbai ISP Speed Its EDGE*


----------



## DaveK (Aug 14, 2009)

Cable, Wired, Home, 20Mb Down/1.5Mb Up. 

My appartment has a box in the office where you can plug the router into a numbered ethernet port which then gives a connection to the ethernet port in that room, makes internet easy. The router is in the office but I can have wired in my bedroom there's one beside my bed too and one behind the TV in the living room for 360 or the digital cable box.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 14, 2009)

grahammiranda13 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/540005025.png[/URL]



0,56k


----------



## stuartpb (Aug 14, 2009)

I was gonna post my results, but Virgin have throttled my bandwidth( just downloaded a game beta). From a 10mb connection I now have this for the next few hours:





Don't you just love some ISP's. They want you to use their services, but use it too much and you are penalised


----------



## IggSter (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

IggSter said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/540130070.png[/URL]


France?


----------



## IggSter (Aug 14, 2009)

Not France....about 10 miles south east of Glasgow - 50Mb cable from Virgin.

Also as of yet...no throttleing on the 50Mb service


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

IggSter said:


> Not France....about 10 miles south east of Glasgow - 50Mb cable from Virgin.
> 
> Also as of yet...no throttleing on the 50Mb service


nice 30mb max here


----------



## stuartpb (Aug 14, 2009)

Won't be long I bet It makes me laugh that they consider 2Gb to be excessive these days in terms of downloading. We are supposed to be living the digital age, but you get penalised for doing so


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> At home im 8.6 down .9 up. But look at my sig. thats when i worked at research in motion.


Why did you quite BB,with perks like that


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

Around here you have 3 speed packages from road runner and none of them have max gb caps, it's however much you can download,but they slow down HOME uploads during business hours..BLAH gaming sucks till 5p.m. then it's only slightly better till about 8p.m. then it's balls to the walls


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 14, 2009)

FiOS here in FL 20/20 line





my real life ping is much much lower than that


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> FiOS here in FL 20/20 line
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/505334603.png[/URL]
> 
> my real life ping is much much lower than that


 I have family in your home town, I hope to visit them next summer,and that's where my bro lived when he was in the Navy, good to see you get great internet there


----------



## DaveK (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish I had a better upload speed, 20Mb down is sweet but only 1.5Mb up wtf. Customer service sucks balls, and they say it's unlimited use with a "fair use" policy which is nowhere to be found on their website, only way to know what their usage is to download hundreds of gigs which I did being on 20Mb. Their monthly limit is 250GB which they says is fair, despite the fact I can download that much in 1 day at this speed, fair is being allowed use the speed you pay for as much as you like. Why offer 20Mb when you don't let people use it?

In fact, instead of saying Unlimited why not just say 250GB? it's not unlimited if it's got a fair use policy on it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I wish I had a better upload speed, 20Mb down is sweet but only 1.5Mb up wtf. Customer service sucks balls, and they say it's unlimited use with a "fair use" policy which is nowhere to be found on their website, only way to know what their usage is to download hundreds of gigs which I did being on 20Mb. Their monthly limit is 250GB which they says is fair, despite the fact I can download that much in 1 day at this speed, fair is being allowed use the speed you pay for as much as you like. Why offer 20Mb when you don't let people use it?
> 
> In fact, instead of saying Unlimited why not just say 250GB? it's not unlimited if it's got a fair use policy on it.


I've heard people talking about caps, and can't help but prey it never happens to me I gotta be at 200gb this month already,with game demos, pc and xbox and not to mention netflix i watch like a movie or tv show a day


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 14, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I wish I had a better upload speed, 20Mb down is sweet but only 1.5Mb up wtf. Customer service sucks balls, and they say it's unlimited use with a "fair use" policy which is nowhere to be found on their website, only way to know what their usage is to download hundreds of gigs which I did being on 20Mb. Their monthly limit is 250GB which they says is fair, despite the fact I can download that much in 1 day at this speed, fair is being allowed use the speed you pay for as much as you like. Why offer 20Mb when you don't let people use it?
> 
> In fact, instead of saying Unlimited why not just say 250GB? it's not unlimited if it's got a fair use policy on it.



I like my ISP
 when I first gio it. I uploaded and downloaded ~3TB. I was the one who got tired and stopped 
So no cap for me


----------



## Bugalaman (Aug 15, 2009)

hmmm... I wonder if its that powerboost stuff messing with it


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2009)

Frontier was going to implement a 5GB monthly cap- even at the slow speeds they offer that cap is ridiculous. Its no more than Cell Providers offer on their wireless which is also faster. They ended up not going through with it and rightfully so. This is what you get when there is no competition.


----------



## Black Hades (Aug 15, 2009)

RDS Fiberlink Romania
50Mbit Upload/50Mbit Download
No Down/Up cap
Wired
39RON=13US$=9Euro







*Real world usage*
Web pages: On same continent @ ~5 Mbyte/sec​On other continent @ 3,2 Mbyte/sec​Torrents:Average 6,8 Mbytes/sec​Good days 9,2 Mbytes/sec​Rare/Best:~12 Mbyte/sec (that's about 96Mbit)​
The speeds above 50Mbit are generated by local traffic. Much of the country is covered by optic fiber internet leading literally right to the doorstep (FTTH). Local speed is regulated by traffic intensity and/or ISP equipment limitations rather than artificially.

Edit:
In case you're wondering, we have such high quallity & cheap internet because:
1. Competition is fierce here. We have 4 major internet providers + dozens of others that also have a solid slice of the market.
2. Compact urban areas are relatively close one to the other.
3. Favorable location (close to a major european internet artery).
4. The no. of internet users grew 840+% in the 2000-2008 period stimulating the creation of a new modern infrastructure.

Here's another test from a different Romanian ISP. This is the result from a friend of mine:




2Mbit Up/Down (international)
100Mbit Up/Down (country)
No caps, Wired
40RON=~13US$=~9Euro

These are both average home connections here not university/corporate/work/etc.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 15, 2009)

This is what we call 128K connection
my dial-up connection is faster than this


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 15, 2009)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]
I think it's time for me to make a phone call to the U.S.'s 3rd worst customer support


----------



## Apa (Aug 15, 2009)

[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/526823782.png[/URL]


I don't trust Speedtest.net at all.

I have a 100/10 connection (download/upload).

The fastest speed I've ever been able to download in, ever, is @ 10.4Mb/s (which is like 83~mbit).
The fastest upload I've ever reached is @ 1.8Mb/s (14~mbit/s).

So I should have about 83/14 mbit, yet speedtest.net tells me that I have 62/43 (on a more recent test which I didn't save I got about 65/45).


----------



## Black Hades (Aug 16, 2009)

Apa said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/526823782.png[/URL]
> 
> 
> I don't trust Speedtest.net at all.
> (...)



Try a torrent download from many local peers (example... latest Ubuntu iso is seeded perfectly) that should show you your absolute max download.


----------



## Apa (Aug 16, 2009)

Black Hades said:


> Try a torrent download from many local peers (example... latest Ubuntu iso is seeded perfectly) that should show you your absolute max download.



That's what I did


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 19, 2009)

My upload is anemic compared to my download. I need to work on it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 19, 2009)

here is mine on a 16 mb line

this is pretty good for a UK connection as i am told


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 2, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> My upload is anemic compared to my download. I need to work on it.


Jeez you eclipse my DL speeds and I have comcast as well.
Running CfosSpeed I always get super low pings time, usually 0 for the speedtest.


----------



## drumdbeat (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/540564155.png
> 
> This is what we call 128K connection
> my dial-up connection is faster than this



No it isn't. Dial-up is .06 MAX.

Here's mine. Considering I pay for 6Mb/768Kb, I'm not complaining too much. I still want Fios to get here tho.


----------



## osirus99 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't use speedtest.net but here are my results:

Speed test statistics
---------------------
Download speed: 9338584 bps
Upload speed: 1775632 bps
Download quality of service: 96 %
Upload quality of service: 98 %
Download test type: socket
Upload test type: socket
Maximum TCP delay: 63 ms
Average download pause: 2 ms
Minimum round trip time to server: 46 ms
Average round trip time to server: 48 ms
Estimated download bandwidth: 33600000bps
Route concurrency: 3.597976
Download TCP forced idle: 68 %
Maximum route speed: 11397384bps

The Broadband Speed Test I use also throws some pretty fancy data back like these Graphs Of The Test Above

Next month Docsis 3.0 comes to town yay!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 10, 2009)

i  win the slowest internet woot or is that bad? lol check my sig

EDIT: my sig changed so here it is


----------



## Triprift (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy crap dude how long does it take you to load a page a week?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 10, 2009)

Shaw shit. Upload is crap but download is meh


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 10, 2009)

like to long to count i wish i lived in a  town my internet fells like this 24/7. Why cant we have updated internet all over the USA!!!!!!!!!!!! like 10 Mb/s down and 1Mb/s up would be like holy crap for me


----------



## Triprift (Sep 10, 2009)

Just to make ya feel better Delta


----------



## osirus99 (Sep 10, 2009)

*hmmm*

Someone was kind enough to delete my previous bragging so I guess I'll post it again.  Not very nice folks.  Just because I don't use speedtest.net?

Speed test statistics
---------------------
Download speed: 9179800 bps
Upload speed: 1742728 bps
Download quality of service: 96 %
Upload quality of service: 97 %
Download test type: socket
Upload test type: socket
Maximum TCP delay: 59 ms
Average download pause: 2 ms
Minimum round trip time to server: 47 ms
Average round trip time to server: 49 ms
Estimated download bandwidth: 34400000bps
Route concurrency: 3.7473583
Download TCP forced idle: 69 %
Maximum route speed: 11154888bps

I don't use speedtest.net because its just a basic speedtest and doesn't give you any data on the quality of connection you have.  Use this Broadband Speed Test if you want to get some meaningful data back and some slick graphics like this GRAPHICS FROM THE TEST ABOVE.

I know for a fact they can test easily 100mb connections because I do it at work all the time.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Jeez you eclipse my DL speeds and I have comcast as well.
> Running CfosSpeed I always get super low pings time, usually 0 for the speedtest.



Thanks for the  CfosSpeed tip. It seems to help out my DL a bit.






Fastest I've surfed in a while lol...


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## skylamer (Sep 10, 2009)

Duxx said:


> In my sig.  Pretty sure I got all of you guys beat.
> 
> University of Washington campus ftw!
> 
> someone told me that when you run speedtest on the network at school, it allocates all of its bandwidth to you so speedtest looks good... Don't know if I believe it or not but sure is speedy!





My sig


----------



## Triprift (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn you Europeans with fast connections.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 10, 2009)

Firefox



Google Chrome



Opera



Internet Explorer


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 12, 2009)

here is mine on a 16mbit connection

Edit: oh! crap i forgot i already posted


----------



## Triprift (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats pretty impressive dls ya got there you in the uk?


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 12, 2009)

this is my home connections speed.


----------



## jessicafae (Sep 12, 2009)

From my apartment in Tokyo (NTT B-Flet's 100mbit filber to the building)
Tokyo to Tokyo



And some further places


----------



## Homeless (Sep 12, 2009)

skylamer wins

/thread


----------



## human_error (Dec 9, 2009)

Got a free upgrade on my connection a couple of days ago - was at 1.8mbit(ish) but now it's:






which aint bad, especially considering i asked my ISP a few weeks ago when there would be any upgrades and they said 2012 at the earliest :shadedshu


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 9, 2009)

My apartment connection sucks.






My parents have FiOS at home though (25/15 package).


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 15, 2009)

My ISP is beginning to suck very badly...
Paying for 1.5Mbit Down, 786K Up for my DSL line, and thats what I am getting.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## TeXBill (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine from Work.


----------



## Tifano (Dec 16, 2009)

thanksxxx


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Bigluis (Feb 27, 2010)

*Speedtest*

Intel i7 860,  8Go DDR3, Modem cable, internet explorer 32 bits
 ( pour le moment, for this moment)
J'espère pouvoir le tester avec internet explorer 64 bits bientôt


----------



## stefanels (Mar 29, 2010)

My everyday speed





My best result


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## boulard83 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 29, 2010)

Updated to show skylamer's domination.


----------



## Inioch (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Work -- 10mbps fiber --






Home -- ATT Uverse 18mbps VDSL2 --


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wired - Home

No wonder I suck at gaming...


----------



## Bundy (Mar 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/765592801.png



Thats a nice speed from dsl (assumption). Is it repeatable? You are getting very close to the magical 100!

I got a test high like that a few weeks back and thought I hit the jackpot but when I tested again, it was back to 16


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

Bundy said:


> Thats a nice speed from dsl (assumption). Is it repeatable? You are getting very close to the magical 100!
> 
> I got a test high like that a few weeks back and thought I hit the jackpot but when I tested again, it was back to 16



speedtest never works for me, i merely posted it to point out how innacurate it is.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 30, 2010)

My upload sucks, but for $45 a month i'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Frick (Mar 30, 2010)

Things are very slow today. Usually I get 100/30.

And again, included in the rent.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/765592801.png



Bah wish it would be skewed for me.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## entropy13 (Mar 30, 2010)

I won't be posting my exact results, but there's a "0." at the start LOL


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't see many from the UK here, I'm suppose to be on 10mb via cable (Virgin Media)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## stefanels (Mar 30, 2010)

It's stinks bigtime because most of the providers do not offer large upload speeds (not in my case)...


----------



## pthomas191 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wired and at Home


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 30, 2010)

I never get anything remotely close to that when I download. 
Everything but surfing/gaming seems slow(streaming video/download)


----------



## d3fct (Mar 30, 2010)

its in my sig, basic roadrunner 29.99 a mo.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 30, 2010)

Wired @home


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Weirdly I'm supposedly in Russia, just past the Urals LOL

Using the server that is physically nearest me




Using the server supposedly nearest me


----------



## v12dock (Apr 4, 2010)

I pay for 10/1 and get


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2010)

WildBlue Satellite, gotta love that upload...the pings are nice too.

This isn't my main connection, just the connection when we are at our vacation house down south.


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 4, 2010)

my home connection


----------



## zAAm (Apr 4, 2010)

Seems our university upgraded the connection a tad:




btw, how fair is it that this is the link a university gets here in South Africa? The fastest ADSL you can get here is currently 4Mbit/s. It's only at the beginning of this year that uncapped ADSL was made affordable (read: ~$130/month for uncapped 4Mbit/s).


----------



## G@dn!q (Apr 4, 2010)

nothing special. the usual isp services


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/771587037.png[/URL]
> 
> WildBlue Satellite, gotta love that upload...the pings are nice too.
> 
> This isn't my main connection, just the connection when we are at our vacation house down south.



Your vacation house's connection is the above average connection over here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

Blimey, I feel like Im living in the stoneage when I look at some of your speeds.  On a good day I get 6Mb/s DL and 45Mb/s UL (thats the max my shitty BT copper wiring landline will handle).  I would probably be better off with 2 cups and a really long piece of string


----------



## stefanels (Apr 6, 2010)

zAAm said:


> Seems our university upgraded the connection a tad:
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/771635955.png[/URL]
> 
> btw, how fair is it that this is the link a university gets here in South Africa? The fastest ADSL you can get here is currently 4Mbit/s. It's only at the beginning of this year that uncapped ADSL was made affordable (read: ~$130/month for uncapped 4Mbit/s).



I have a fiber optic connection and the speeds are 50-60Mbps/UP and 15-20Mbps/DL and i pay for that 9.99 Euros (13.50 USD)... LOL


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 3volvedcombat (May 7, 2010)

Wierd my upload speeds are higher then download!!! hahhaha i was on myspace though streaming music O:





just a ping test O:


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/772913362.png[/URL]
> 
> Blimey, I feel like Im living in the stoneage when I look at some of your speeds.  On a good day I get 6Mb/s DL and 45Mb/s UL (thats the max my shitty BT copper wiring landline will handle).  I would probably be better off with 2 cups and a really long piece of string



You're still slightly better than me...


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 7, 2010)

you cant get much better than this over here and it sucks


----------



## sweeper (May 7, 2010)

Mine generally stays the same ....


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2010)

Got some off-peak time going on right now at school, or we just got upgraded:


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/772913362.png[/URL]
> 
> Blimey, I feel like Im living in the stoneage when I look at some of your speeds.  On a good day I get 6Mb/s DL and 45Mb/s UL (thats the max my shitty BT copper wiring landline will handle).  I would probably be better off with 2 cups and a really long piece of string



Can I join the club HookeyStreet?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2010)

what can i say?

this is my home connection


----------



## Black Panther (May 21, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/821502030.png
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net/result/17314890.png
> 
> ...





And how much do you pay for that?

The fastest connection here in Malta is "up to" 50 Mbps.... and it costs €100 per month. :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2010)

I thought all you Europeans had super fast net.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> And how much do you pay for that?
> 
> The fastest connection here in Malta is "up to" 50 Mbps.... and it costs €100 per month. :shadedshu



£10 a month, its suppost to be 20MB but sometimes they make mistakes


----------



## TVman (May 21, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/821502030.png
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net/result/17314890.png
> 
> ...



very unbalaced connection!


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> you cant get much better than this over here and it sucks
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/806471887.png[/URL]



Yep sure is


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2010)

TVman said:


> very unbalaced connection!



i dont really need upload at home


----------



## INSTG8R (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Nick89 (May 22, 2010)

in my sig.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 22, 2010)

Wired, home, cable connection. For those who have same ISP as I do - I feel sorry for you.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2010)

my test on the one of the best and most stabile tests in denmark, and i should have 50/50mbit but no matter what test i take my dl is always fucked up to over 100mbit


----------



## Perra (May 22, 2010)

In my sig... best ISP in Sweden imho. Around €40 for 100/100 no caps, not the cheapest but it's stable as a rock and I always have nice speeds so I aint complaining


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 22, 2010)

Vermont is coming outta the stone ages!!!

35$ a month


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2010)

there is mine..I guess its alright for a cable connection


----------



## WAR10CK (May 22, 2010)

This is mine


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 19, 2010)

$35/mo


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 19, 2010)

$130 month,


----------



## ★♣ Raficoo™ ♣★ (Aug 13, 2010)

when i was on Vacation(my 2nd country: Poland):








What's funny is that i could go faster, but my 100/100mbps modem bottlenecks it

but now back to my country(Lebanon):








my "256kbps/64kbps" so called "ADSL" service(which was introduced here 3 years ago)

$34/month

Monthly download limit of 3GB ONLY!!! and each Extra GB Downloaded = $10 Extra on Bill
look what they provide:
128kbps/32kbps - $24/month with 2GB/2GB Limit!
256kbps/64kbps - $34/month with 3GB/3GB Limit!
512kbps/128kbps -$47/month with 4GB/4GB Limit!
1024kbps/256kbps-$77/month with 5GB/5GB Limit!

and get this
2.3Mbps/2.3Mbps HDSL .. at $200/month... limit you ask? 8GB/8GB!! D:

"why not just switch providers?" - The Telecom has the Monopoly on all Lines, other isps are just Sub-Telecom providers with the same prices, Limitations and even worse Latencies! 
my country, without a doubt, ranks one of the lowest on the Download/Upload scale:


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/772913362.png[/URL]
> 
> Blimey, I feel like Im living in the stoneage when I look at some of your speeds.  On a good day I get 6Mb/s DL and 45Mb/s UL (thats the max my shitty BT copper wiring landline will handle).  I would probably be better off with 2 cups and a really long piece of string



skybb dude it is worlds better


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 13, 2010)

I have the entry level uverse speed. I think my area can go up to 20 Mb/s. Still, it is twice as fast as the DSL elite service I used to have. Right now I pay $54 a month which includes taxes fees and a VOIP line. I do not have the tv service.


----------



## Bot (Aug 13, 2010)

TWC Home/Pro setup 15/2 runs $99.-
i am not a fan of TWC but this setup is working great for me


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 14, 2010)

My fathers company paying for the Internet thanks god lol.


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 14, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/913955837.png[/URL]
> 
> My fathers company paying for the Internet thanks god lol.





Is that in MPH or kilometers? lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/913955837.png[/URL]
> 
> My fathers company paying for the Internet thanks god lol.



Man, for business internet, that is some shit upload.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Man, for business internet, that is some shit upload.



have to agree - maybe it was in use, while he did the test?


i'm just glad about the plans here for Au, 80Mb/40Mb fiber to every home as part of a big upgrade plan.

(obviously, ISP's will restrict that on cheap plans - but thats the minimum *guaranteed speed* for each home, infrastructure-wise)


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> have to agree - maybe it was in use, while he did the test?
> 
> 
> i'm just glad about the plans here for Au, 80Mb/40Mb fiber to every home as part of a big upgrade plan.
> ...





It will be good when it gets here..... Would you believe I signed up with another isp here in oz and it is going to take 25 days for a rapid transfer to happen. Both of them are members of rapid transfer. I am going to ADSL2+ from a 1500/256 connection. No prizes for guessing who I am going over to.


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2010)

Very strange... I'm getting FAR above my rated up speed across the board. I havn't seen under one megabit yet, and I'm only supposed to get 500k...

My package says 512Kb on thier website, so they didn't change it. Maybe they like me?


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## majestic12 (Aug 18, 2010)

I really need to get a router that is capable of my connection speed or move my computer back over to where the modem is!  A 1 gig connection using 10/100 router just doesn't make much sense!  I've been meaning to get one for over a year now...


----------



## zithe (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2010)

hat said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/919011735.png
> 
> Very strange... I'm getting FAR above my rated up speed across the board. I havn't seen under one megabit yet, and I'm only supposed to get 500k...
> 
> My package says 512Kb on thier website, so they didn't change it. Maybe they like me?



Comcast did the same thing. It was a silent upgrade because Fios was kicking their ass.


----------



## zithe (Aug 18, 2010)

rapido987 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/916035375.png[/url]



dude wtf?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Comcast did the same thing. It was a silent upgrade because Fios was kicking their ass.



Hmm, utorrent doesn't seem to reflect this, but I can't really use utorrent to gauge my speed as there's way too many variables involved with that sort of thing.

Could having my temp internet files on my RAMdisk be boosting my upload results?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 19, 2010)

hat said:


> Hmm, utorrent doesn't seem to reflect this, but I can't really use utorrent to gauge my speed as there's way too many variables involved with that sort of thing.
> 
> Could having my temp internet files on my RAMdisk be boosting my upload results?



no lol.


your PC wont change how fast your internet is.... it might slow it down if its really old but it wont speed it up.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 19, 2010)

zithe said:


> dude wtf?



LOL!!! I only pay $30 a month


----------



## zithe (Aug 19, 2010)

RaPiDo987 said:


> LOL!!! I only pay $30 a month



Do you get brown outs?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2010)

hat said:


> Hmm, utorrent doesn't seem to reflect this, but I can't really use utorrent to gauge my speed as there's way too many variables involved with that sort of thing.
> 
> Could having my temp internet files on my RAMdisk be boosting my upload results?



My torrents do reflect my upload change. I had to throttle them to 150KB/s. They'll run pretty darn close to 250KB/s if I don't, and choke out my connection. They'll burst up to 400KB/s for a minute or so sometimes.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> It will be good when it gets here..... Would you believe I signed up with another isp here in oz and it is going to take 25 days for a rapid transfer to happen. Both of them are members of rapid transfer. I am going to ADSL2+ from a 1500/256 connection. No prizes for guessing who I am going over to.



sounds like you're being ported from telstra owned ADSL1 port to a an ISP owned ADSL2+ port... there is always delays when doing that.



hat said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/919011735.png
> 
> Very strange... I'm getting FAR above my rated up speed across the board. I havn't seen under one megabit yet, and I'm only supposed to get 500k...
> 
> My package says 512Kb on thier website, so they didn't change it. Maybe they like me?



speedtest is shit, it always shows my download speed far above reality.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds like you're being ported from telstra owned ADSL1 port to a an ISP owned ADSL2+ port... there is always delays when doing that.



Going from Telstra owned ADSL1 port with internode to ADSL2+ Bigpond. Been given lots of storys along the way all of them lies but none greater than the ripper I was told yesterday. The lady told me I was up and running with ADSL2+ lol. I just have to wait until the 23rd and I will have my fast connection....


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 19, 2010)

Home connection, wired. RoadRunner really isn't that great.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds like you're being ported from telstra owned ADSL1 port to a an ISP owned ADSL2+ port... there is always delays when doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> speedtest is shit, it always shows my download speed far above reality.




Heres proof of that.






ADSL2+ yeah right.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 19, 2010)

Crap McAus speeds, ive seen it do better, over 20 on a good day.

$50 a month


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> speedtest is shit, it always shows my download speed far above reality.



I also used speakeasy.net/speedtest, it reflects the same thing speedtest.net does.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 19, 2010)

wired home cable......but the best part is only 40 bux a month and rock solid stable


----------



## Triprift (Aug 19, 2010)

Your uls are positivly brilliant compated to mine jelous.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2010)

In my sig, Virgin Home Media - Cable/fibre. Pretty good can download from certain torrents at max speed, though generally downloads films at 20-25mbps


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2010)

hat said:


> I also used speakeasy.net/speedtest, it reflects the same thing speedtest.net does.



I think I figured out the abnormally high upload speeds. It seems they boost the upload speed you get for the first like 10 seconds of your connection, then it sinks back down to 500Kb/s, probably to make themselves look good on speed tests.


----------



## fenurch (Aug 19, 2010)

Had Virgin Optical Fibre for more than a year when I lived in Belfast and I used to get pretty good average speeds but now I've recently moved to London and had the standard BT Broadband (Virgin isn't available here and couldn't get BT Optical Fibre for a while because they hadn't installed the cables yet) and then I got the BT Infinity yesterday and this is just something incredible. Really, really good apart that I get capped at 'peak times' due to me being a 'heavy user' (some stupid policy that heavy users get capped in peak times in order for other people to have decent internet without me taking it all up). I'm also loving the Upload speed as often even if you have huge DL, the UL is just awful.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2010)

hat said:


> I think I figured out the abnormally high upload speeds. It seems they boost the upload speed you get for the first like 10 seconds of your connection, then it sinks back down to 500Kb/s, probably to make themselves look good on speed tests.



Exactly what it's for. Comcast does that crap too. They call it "Speed Boost". That's how I get those 400KB/s spikes in torrent uploads sometimes. Although, it does help on small uploads and downloads.


----------



## fenurch (Aug 20, 2010)

Now, before anyone accuses me of faking anything, I didn't. I simply ran it at 6 in the morning. When  I seen the result I thought 'lul wut'.


----------



## stefanels (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2010)

Beat THIS then:





Don't you just love Mobile Broadband?


----------



## roast (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm at work right now. :shadedshu


----------



## Water Drop (Aug 25, 2010)

I was hitting 20 to 30Mbps the past few weeks, but it seems to have slowed down.  The TWC guys were in my apartment complex the other day, I wonder if they did something to slow me down.  Either way I guess I can't really complain.





$35 a month.  10Mbps/512kbps

Edit, here is another test ran during the night time:




Guess my connection isn't the greatest though for gaming:


----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2010)

That first ones very simliar too mine.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is my *beautiful* italian adsl 





but it works!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is my Bigpong ADSL2+ speed. Oh how fast it is :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2010)

LOl just for comparison heres my Adsl2+


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

Triprift said:


> LOl just for comparison heres my Adsl2+
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/928462705.png


----------



## Avarice (Aug 26, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


>






dont know why your complaining 
this will do untill i can get adsl2+ or fiber(if it ever happens)


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

Fibre to the home bring it on i say.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Fibre to the home bring it on i say.



if you didnt vote labor, i'ma slap you


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you didnt vote labor, i'ma slap you



It is ok I voted for the "Ranga"


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> It is ok I voted for the "Ranga"



the ranga wants to give me 100Mb net, so i'm willing to support her and her weird hair.


back to posting speeds!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2010)

Avarice said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/928487388.png[/URL]
> dont know why your complaining
> this will do untill i can get adsl2+ or fiber(if it ever happens)



Holy crap were in Oz are you Avarice?


----------



## Avarice (Aug 26, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Holy crap were in Oz are you Avarice?



The almighty NE Vic


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2010)

Included in the rent, with TV and phone!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## rockit00 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## btarunr (Aug 29, 2010)

It will improve 4-fold in a couple of days from now. New fibre-network ftw.


----------



## sapetto (Aug 29, 2010)

I love my new ISP


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2010)

@btarunr what ISP do you use??!!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 29, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> @btarunr what ISP do you use??!!
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/932343090.png



Sunbeam Telecom. It's Hyderabad-based, offers up to 45 Mb/s over fiber. I'm switching to 30 Mbps (with 8 Mbps upstream) plan from the 1st.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2010)

i only get max 2mbps here.
and i pay around Rs550 pm for unlimited, so i guess its ok.


----------



## stefanels (Aug 29, 2010)

In East-Europe we have very highspeed internet connections... despite that it's a very poor country...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 29, 2010)

Win 7 results, my other was XP.


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 29, 2010)

Tested just now. 0 ping for about 100 miles, is that normal?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Tested just now. 0 ping for about 100 miles, is that normal?
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/932432061.png[/URL]



fiber?


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 29, 2010)

no, cable


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2010)

probably a screwup then, since i get 1ms to my router across the house


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 29, 2010)

In BFBC2, Chicago servers are usually only 16-30ms and that's like 800 miles from where I live


----------



## stefanels (Sep 3, 2010)

This is a global test:


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

20/10 cable connection running wireleass-N at 54mbs.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I'm at bottom 10


----------



## sunil (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## 95Viper (Sep 3, 2010)

Verizon FiOS


----------



## Hugis (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spain sucks....*


----------



## dchrsf (Sep 13, 2010)

FIOS 25/25 Residential in Palm Harbor, FL, USA. I consistently get 3.4Mb/s DL rates and 2.4 MB/s UL (35/25)

ROUTER-->4 port switch--->1GBs Realtek NIC = 50-60% 100MB/s wired connection utilization and suuuper fast internet WHILE the connection is loaded like this

=)


----------



## Altered (Sep 13, 2010)

10 down 1 up 
Works OK for what I do.


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2010)

it's amazing what changing a motherboard can do


----------



## kylzer (Oct 20, 2010)

16Mbps Down
1Mbps Up

£12.99 A month


----------



## inzinierius (Oct 20, 2010)

For 15 euros i get this:










its FTTH: in my country 80/80 mbits down/up and in other countrys 20/20 mbits down/up. And its unlimited without any caps


----------



## kylzer (Oct 20, 2010)

inzinierius said:


> For 15 euros i get this



Nice 

only got 3 years till FTTC comes here haha.


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 5, 2010)

RAWR! i make an attempt every month to afford this bill -_- And i see all your guys speeds... anyone wanna switch houses for a year?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2010)

$55 a month. did this though my laptop using wireless just to see how it worked lol. Done a few were some friends live too.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I had faster upload(usually its about 0.58 Mb/s,tho),otherwise happy...but some of you guys have damn fast broadband.


----------



## mandy24 (Feb 15, 2011)

*mandylee8824@hotmail.com*

[MANDY-XP=stefanels;2013394]This is a global test:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/938656002.png

http://www.speedtest.net/result/938658609.png

http://www.speedtest.net/result/938659025.png

http://www.speedtest.net/result/938660195.png

http://www.speedtest.net/result/938660679.png[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 15, 2011)

My intenet is bad..:/

2Mb for dow and 40Kbps Up..


----------



## theeldest (Feb 16, 2011)

The funny thing is I only pay Time Warner for a 7Mbit connection...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

theeldest said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1159559892.png[/URL]
> 
> The funny thing is I only pay Time Warner for a 7Mbit connection...



clear browser cache and try again. speedtest F's up when your browser caches things.


----------



## kylzer (Feb 16, 2011)

theeldest said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1159559892.png[/URL]
> 
> The funny thing is I only pay Time Warner for a 7Mbit connection...



Road runner do that "boost thing" for the first 10Megabyte of data or something so i makes it look a lot faster than it really is.





I'm paying for pretty much what they promised

12/1 or 10/2 Depending which Annex version i choose to sync with.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 17, 2011)

That is with wireless. If I did it on my wired computer it is bit better. Not the best connection though  its cheap. With wired it was about 16 down and  4 up if I recall.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 17, 2011)

14mb per sec is slow to you??? Are you kidding me... I have 2mb per sec internet and thats fast for my country (australia). Wow we are so far behind.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> 14mb per sec is slow to you??? Are you kidding me... I have 2mb per sec internet and thats fast for my country (australia). Wow we are so far behind.



you're pretty far behind yourself... even 8Mb is available to most people now in Au, with ADSL2+ become really common (even if it the average speed is only 10Mb/1Mb)


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 17, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> 14mb per sec is slow to you??? Are you kidding me... I have 2mb per sec internet and thats fast for my country (australia). *Wow we are so far behind.*





Mussels said:


> *you're pretty far behind yourself*... even 8Mb is available to most people now in Au, with ADSL2+ become really common (even if it the average speed is only 10Mb/1Mb)



I already said that


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I already said that



the way you said it, made it sound like australia was far behind. i'm saying YOU are behind the australian average.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 17, 2011)

Whatever -.-


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 17, 2011)

AT&T U-Verse Fiber Connection Down18MB Up2MB


----------



## kylzer (Feb 17, 2011)

ASRockIQ said:


> AT&T U-Verse Fiber Connection Down18MB Up2MB
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1161134517.png[/URL]



IS that really you're closest server?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 17, 2011)

kylzer said:


> IS that really you're closest server?


heck no...


----------



## kylzer (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha so it works the same as here then

my closer server/recommend i get worse results :shadedshu


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 17, 2011)

*it sucks*

my internet sucks, i have 25mb pack, and i'm getting::

23mb download
1.5mb upload

lol


----------



## netieb (Feb 17, 2011)

Here mine


----------



## horik (Feb 17, 2011)

Bad for playing online FPS.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Feb 17, 2011)

wired:home: broadband cable. Brighthouse. fastest download-1.2mbs/slowest-0.2kbs


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

horik said:


> Bad for playing online FPS.[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1161590540.png[/URL]



i doubt it, that looks fine for any kind of FPS game. try pingtest and see if you get packet loss or something instead.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 17, 2011)

3 trys. My package is 10Mbps down and 512kbps up. I like it because it is a stable connection, doesn't lag too much in games. Suits just fine. I tested using my rig's wired connection. LAN is 10/100Mbps.







Quality:


----------



## horik (Feb 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i doubt it, that looks fine for any kind of FPS game. try pingtest and see if you get packet loss or something instead.



ok,i will try that,when i play BC2 i notice lag,may be because of ping that is usualy over 50


----------



## kylzer (Feb 17, 2011)

horik said:


> ok,i will try that,when i play BC2 i notice lag,may be because of ping that is usualy over 50[url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/34826003.png[/URL]



No its cause of your jitter which is terrible.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2011)

kylzer said:


> No its cause of your jitter which is terrible.



mobile internet is not the best for gaming, you get a lot of lag spikes although that is a lot lower than my own mobile internet ping which was about 150ms


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2011)

laptop,wireless,hospital bedside...     i miss my 20meg service


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2011)

ouch, get well soon mate


----------



## Master Wolfe (Feb 17, 2011)

Wired, Knology cable at my desktop


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 21, 2011)

MKmods said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1162178329.png[/URL]
> 
> laptop,wireless,hospital bedside...     i miss my 20meg service



Get well soon MKmods!







My ISP just doubled my internet speed for free.. but only for 4 months. Probably I fell in their trap now and will start paying an extra €8.40 per month to keep this speed...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 5, 2011)

Figured out how to boost internet speed substantially! FOR FREE!


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2011)

WiFi at the KOA campground FREE ! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 5, 2011)

My Comcast in GA burst speeds.


----------



## ctrain (Apr 7, 2011)

i can download at over 5mb/s and upload at over 4mb/s simultaneously. shit gets real when i torrent. i get to share a lot of love with so much upload, pretty rad.


----------



## mandy24 (Apr 7, 2011)

*mandy*



ctrain said:


> http://speedtest.net/result/1235109461.png
> 
> i can download at over 5mb/s and upload at over 4mb/s simultaneously. shit gets real when i torrent. i get to share a lot of love with so much upload, pretty rad.



happy


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2011)

ctrain said:


> http://speedtest.net/result/1235109461.png
> 
> i can download at over 5*MB*/s and upload at over 4*MB*/s simultaneously. shit gets real when i torrent. i get to share a lot of love with so much upload, pretty rad.



fixed to avoid confusion. 

not bad my freind.


----------



## Akumos (Apr 12, 2011)

Should be on 5Mb upload by end of April... We'll see!

ISP is Virgin, Birmingham in UK, Wired Connection, 50Mb DSL!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 12, 2011)

AT&T U-Verse Rocks!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is mine from Verizon, paying for 35/35 and this is the exact(literally it's practically the same number everyday i run this) speeds i'm getting from them


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

ctrain said:


> http://speedtest.net/result/1235109461.png
> 
> i can download at over 5mb/s and upload at over 4mb/s simultaneously. shit gets real when i torrent. i get to share a lot of love with so much upload, pretty rad.



where your from ctrain ct?


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2011)

This is at a good time of day wired thru my E3000. I think they've started to throttle uploads a lot more. I'd get one off of the wireless in the cafeteria, but I can't even fully load a friggin web site.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to move. now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## ctrain (Apr 14, 2011)

exodusprime1337 said:


> where your from ctrain ct?



glorious NJ


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 15, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOO CAAAAAANNNNAAADDDAAAAAAAA IM 99% FASTER THEN YOU


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1254075084.png[/URL]
> OOOOOOOOOOOO CAAAAAANNNNAAADDDAAAAAAAA IM 99% FASTER THEN YOU



Thats some serious pipe futureshop has.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 16, 2011)

this was when the store was slow


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2011)

Added to the OP, INSANE SPEEDS!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 16, 2011)

Using wireless N around 40/50 metre away from the router on 20mb connection.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm surprised ... my pings are usually not this good.







See sig for my perception of my fine internet connection ....


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 16, 2011)

Outch Kreij that looks painful. Well My net is rated for 4Mbps down and 1Mbps up but I'm lucky if I get that locally. Usually I get about 60-70% of that. Tho I'm happy with it at least we don't get any silly bandwidth caps :}


----------



## paulharrison123 (Apr 16, 2011)

Its not bad i suppose


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2011)

paulh said:
			
		

> Its not bad i suppose



Not too bad?!?
Sending !@#$ smoke signals is almost as fast as my internet connection. :shadedshu

I'm slower that 97% of the US. The only people with slower access use dial-up and they have better ping times than me.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2011)

Getting what im paying for so no complaints.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Not too bad?!?
> Sending !@#$ smoke signals is almost as fast as my internet connection. :shadedshu
> 
> I'm slower that 97% of the US. The only people with slower access use dial-up and they have better ping times than me.



Love it! Whats the reason for it being so bad then? you using a Mobile dongle or something?


----------



## mtosev (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2011)

paulharrison123 said:


> Love it! Whats the reason for it being so bad then? you using a Mobile dongle or something?



Looks a lot like satellite internet.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 17, 2011)

i think its like max 400mbps or somthing lol


----------



## btarunr (Apr 19, 2011)

Small upgrade to 10 Mb/s (dn), 8 Mb/s (up)


----------



## Moose (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine looks great but anything that isnt http is 2Mb, eg steam downloads.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2011)

Speedtest doesn;t work for mee, the upload test just throws errors  it might be why i only get 0.4MB/s upload speeds


----------



## specks (Apr 20, 2011)

my blazing fast DSL connection




This plan costs me $20/month. Everything here in my country is way too expensive compared to UK or the US.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> See sig for my perception of my fine internet connection ....


Either I've read your sig so fast or I might/must have some kind of dyslexia, because I read your ISP as Wildlube Communications.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Either I've read your sig so fast or I might/must have some kind of dyslexia, but I read your ISP as Wildlube Communications.



That's not to far off considering what I'm paying for the connection.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha Kreij

People in sub-Saharan africa have faster internet connections than you


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2011)

Slower than 52% of the US


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is what i have Its supposed to cost me $45 they haven't sent me a bill sense i joined over 1 year ago glad i get faster than i pay for 
Wireless Internet Service Provider (WISP)

mine is the red


----------



## ctrain (Apr 28, 2011)

have to call them because the fucking backup battery they installed or whatever it is decided to fail and now it beeps every 15 minutes and is loud enough to be heard almost anywhere in the house.

and the alarm silence only lasts maybe half a day.

so damn annoying.


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2011)

Feels good to be home again (even though the download is a bit sluggish there, I usually get around 90Mb/s). I spent two weeks at my parents place with their 250kb/s DSL connection. To bad my computer is to slow to handle it all. 

Oh, and as always, this is included in the rent.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

my backup 3G connection XD


not too terrible, really.


----------



## loler32 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wired , Home , DSL.


----------



## speedy11131 (Apr 30, 2011)

at work lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110428/Capture426.jpg
> 
> 
> my backup 3G connection XD
> ...


That's our Dial up speed here, but hey... If it works for ya.

What they soaking you for that speed every month?
My in-laws are getting raped by west net in queens land, they pay 59.00 dollars a month :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> That's our Dial up speed here, but hey... If it works for ya.
> 
> What they soaking you for that speed every month?
> My in-laws are getting raped by west net in queens land, they pay 59.00 dollars a month :shadedshu



$20 for 2GB/60 days. prepaid.



as said, its my backup. when my net goes out or i go out of town (or in this case, move house) the 3G gets topped up.


its normally better, but i only get 1 bar of signal here.


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

Mine is the best one !!!!!! Close your eyes!! ahahahaah xD!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> Mine is the best one !!!!!! Close your eyes!!



you've beaten the record for slowest down speed, how did you even a:get to the website to make the post
b: upload the picture

wow and your still in the top 60% of cuba - how do you even use the internet with those speeds

compared this to mine

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1276815667.png - top 58% of uk


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you've beaten the record for slowest down speed, how did you even a:get to the website to make the post
> b: upload the picture
> 
> wow and your still in the *top 60% of cuba* - how do you even use the internet with those speeds



it says slower than 60% of cuba 


mine, wired



mines slow. but i pay around 12USD for a month of unlimited(yes truly realy really unlimited) download. ping is cool though.


heres to a server all the way across in Miami


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

See my location and will answer all your questions  

Here is the pick .. i dont lie mate


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> See my location and will answer all your questions
> 
> Here is the pick .. i dont lie mate



woah, compare your ping to mine


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you've beaten the record for slowest down speed, how did you even a:get to the website to make the post
> b: upload the picture
> 
> wow and your still in the top 60% of cuba - how do you even use the internet with those speeds
> ...



Nobody has internet here , very very few , im very lucky to have it ( and its not every day )!! , and its dial up with a 56KB modem !!!!


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> woah, compare your ping to mine
> 
> [url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/39720397.png[/URL]



Yup , it took me 10 mins to run the test from speedtest.net ))


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2011)

Not too shabby, may upgrade to 100Mbit at some point  seems like my upload has been recently upgraded from 1.5Mbit to 5Mbit  in the top 4% of interwebz in teh UK


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> Yup , it took me 10 mins to run the test from speedtest.net ))



CUBA really needs to work on its internet

i have a slower speed then most people in the uk but in the uk the average is distorted as most people have around 5mb internet (ADSL) and a few (20%) have 50-100mb fibre optic, i do however have a very good ping time

worst part is where i live since we have quite good ADSL speeds we are not going to be getting Fibre optic till at least 2012 and even then its unlikely


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> CUBA really needs to work on its internet
> 
> i have a slower speed then most people in the uk but in the uk the average is distorted as most people have around 5mb internet (ADSL) and a few (20%) have 50-100mb fibre optic, i do however have a very good ping time



We all hope that the recent fibre optic cable that is connected to venezuela will give us a decent connection THIS YEAR at some point!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 1, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1155998436.png[/URL]
> 
> this was when the store was slow



how the hell do you get such fast speeds?!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> We all hope that the recent fibre optic cable that is connected to venezuela will give us a decent connection THIS YEAR at some point!



this is what i got at my grandparents house with fibre optic - note this was with a mobile phone so its likely to be much faster then this


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> We all hope that the recent fibre optic cable that is connected to venezuela will give us a decent connection THIS YEAR at some point!



i pity you.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

just to make yours seam worse i'm gonna post the speed of my 3g connection or whatever its called (you know -the mobile network that you make calls on)





Can we have a mobile category on the first page? (see who has the fastest mobile phone)

EDIT: i just increased my connection speed and decreased the ping time by going inside my house


----------



## mtosev (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> Mine is the best one !!!!!! Close your eyes!! ahahahaah xD!
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1276808113.png[/URL]



People in Cuba have internet? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

mtosev said:


> People in Cuba have internet? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ahahaha , very little


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i pity you.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2011)

Updated OP, congrats on slowest download speed! 

Also, try to use the edit button to avoid double posting. You can actually tick "multi-quote" for all posts you want to reply to, then on the last one hit quote, and it will format them all for you to put in your responses


----------



## mtosev (May 1, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> Ahahaha , very little



By the year 2078 you should get high speed internet


----------



## kciaccio (May 1, 2011)

U verse in Houston, mid-level plan.


----------



## Xorgetra (May 1, 2011)

mtosev said:


> By the year 2078 you should get high speed internet



Ahaha , who knows!



DanishDevil said:


> Updated OP, congrats on slowest download speed!
> 
> Also, try to use the edit button to avoid double posting. You can actually tick "multi-quote" for all posts you want to reply to, then on the last one hit quote, and it will format them all for you to put in your responses



NP mate


----------



## Moose (May 3, 2011)

You cannot imagine the pain of bandwidth filtering suddenly appearing.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2011)

Local server (different company):





ISP's own speedtest.net server:





Using the server in Singapore:






Makati is farther from here but shows up as "~50mi" while Pasig is nearer (and is actually less than 30 km away) but shows up as "~200mi."


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Bow (May 4, 2011)

lets just say my DSL SUCKS


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2011)

Bow said:


> lets just say my DSL SUCKS



my 3G is suckier.


----------



## Jetster (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2011)

woot, using ninja skills and hanging the new 3G router off the curtain rod, i got this.







i can actually game on it now to a decent extent.


'faster than 77% of Au' REALLY makes me sad


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 4, 2011)

after a month of fios, my speeds have still not changed from this, the numbers are ironically exactly the same as the first day i ran it


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2011)

I hate you.


That is all.


----------



## Alcpone (May 4, 2011)

383mbps is insane

This is my low score


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2011)




----------



## entropy13 (May 5, 2011)

LOLWUT a personal best:





*switches server*





"Back to Earth" LOL


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

lol some ppl are rich they can pay for themself a 2000$ internet connection per month!

here's mine:


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2011)

i hate you all.
except you Xorgetra


----------



## catnipkiller (May 8, 2011)

store is DEAD lol another top speed update when u want to it might be the fastest it can get.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2011)

Jeebus! Updated OP.


----------



## Frick (May 10, 2011)

I was downloading a file from Microsoft and got annoyed it took several minutes for it to complete. Then I looked at it and saw it was at 1.7GB. Still under 4 minutes.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 10, 2011)

Just got a free upgrade last week. Wired connection


----------



## entropy13 (May 11, 2011)

New best ever for me:


----------



## mlee49 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2011)

Going to be bumping up from 15/5 FiOS to 25/25  Standby for results once it hits!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2011)

Can't complain for a $15/mo upgrade  And we get more TV channels.


----------



## boise49ers (May 13, 2011)




----------



## btarunr (May 13, 2011)

Moved up to 20 Mb/s (down), 12 Mb/s (up)


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2011)

on 256/64 adsl... i'd post speedtest, but this page wont even fully load XD


----------



## Jack Doph (May 13, 2011)

The killer is the upload - looks throttled to me :/


----------



## Troy210 (May 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1293612971.png[/URL]
> 
> Can't complain for a $15/mo upgrade  And we get more TV channels.



I'd *KILL* for your speeds. My upload is 0.49mbps and I have the fastest residential shit from Time Warner.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2011)

Check out the first page record holders if you really want to kill for some speed


----------



## Frick (May 13, 2011)

llllllllllll said:


> I'd *KILL* for your speeds. My upload is 0.49mbps and I have the fastest residential shit from Time Warner.



This is included in my rent, which is €220/month.







Kinda slow today tho, I usually get 90Mbps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Android68 (May 13, 2011)

Just upgraded to 100Mb


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2011)

Holy crap, 92 meg down is only faster than 85% of hong kong? Jesus Christ, you guys have some fast net over there!


----------



## Android68 (May 13, 2011)

The next step up is 1GB fiber op.
I heard people getting over 500Mb easy.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2011)

Damn, never would have known.


----------



## Troy210 (May 14, 2011)

After being frustrated by the speeds I'm seeing here and what I pay for this shit, I called up TWC to bitch. They say I'm supposed to be getting 20mbps down and 2mbps up. I've NEVERRRRR gotten that fast. As a matter of fact I get at max 1mbps for download speed for a big file. 

They promised big speeds next year. Yeah right.


----------



## Moose (May 14, 2011)

llllllllllll said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1295004396.png
> 
> After being frustrated by the speeds I'm seeing here and what I pay for this shit, I called up TWC to bitch. They say I'm supposed to be getting 20mbps down and 2mbps up. I've NEVERRRRR gotten that fast. As a matter of fact I get at max 1mbps for download speed for a big file.
> 
> They promised big speeds next year. Yeah right.



You mean 1MB/s for a big file i think, which is 8Mb/s.


----------



## Troy210 (May 14, 2011)

How do you figure that, Moose? Here's my top speed downloading ATI 11.5 drivers.


----------



## Virus-j (May 15, 2011)

Behold my speeds............LMAO.




Wired connection, Home


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2011)

llllllllllll said:


> How do you figure that, Moose? Here's my top speed downloading ATI 11.5 drivers.
> 
> http://www.imgjoe.com/x/downloadspee.jpg



That is 8.8Mb/s.

M*b* = Mega*bits*

M*B* = Mega*bytes*

1M*B*/s = 8M*b*/s

So, at a 20M*b* connection, you should download at 2.5M*B*.


----------



## DaveK (May 15, 2011)

Wireless in my bedroom.

We're paying for a 30/3 connection but only get 21/2.85. We should be on the 50Mb package as the ISP got rid of the 30Mb package and replaced it with a 50Mb package.


----------



## Hardi (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Troy210 (May 16, 2011)

Thx for the explanation wile E


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2011)

llllllllllll said:


> Thx for the explanation wile E



No problem. It's easy to misunderstand. The ISPs use bits instead of bytes to make things look better for them. I try to clear it up for anyone who doesn't catch it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2011)

why cant I live here:


----------



## DanishDevil (May 16, 2011)

Damn, that qualifies for fastest upload!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Millennium (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Peter1986C (May 27, 2011)

Faster than necessary for most applications, especially surfing but also when gaming for which ping matters more than bandwidth (which drops in most cases anyway because of the distance to the servers).
I like the balance in the up/down speeds btw.


----------



## Schelle (Jun 2, 2011)

Slow, but enough for me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2011)

I would die.


----------



## Axaion (Jun 3, 2011)

got new interwebs now :]


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2011)

nice, for a test with a server 150 miles away from your home ( I did mine with a server 50 miles from me).


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 4, 2011)

right now i'm wishing i was in San Francisco, CA






or maybe i'll go to Chattanooga, TN

https://epbfi.com/you-pick/


----------



## Schelle (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah! What a shit...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

100mbit fastest domestic connection available in the UK afaik


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2011)

Google's offering net in San Fran now? Cool, maybe they'll trickle down south a bit


----------



## theonedub (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think Google is offering service in SF, that is probably taken from the gigabit service they offer near Stanford's campus (not public).


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 5, 2011)

cuz i can


----------



## Jetster (Jun 5, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1328038000.png[/URL]
> 
> cuz i can


Nice


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 5, 2011)

the cheapest FIOS there is..not too bad!


----------



## aharvey (Jun 12, 2011)

Wired at home with Verizon FIOS


----------



## sdrx1700 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fastest speed I have ever personally encountered. My mouth dropped open after seeing this.

I bet this is faster than 99% of the entire world.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 17, 2011)

Were you the only one on the campus at that moment?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2011)

sdrx1700 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1344745572.png
> 
> Fastest speed I have ever personally encountered. My mouth dropped open after seeing this.
> 
> I bet this is faster than 99% of the entire world.



holy fuck >.>


the speedtest server must be on your lan


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2011)

sdrx1700 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1344745572.png
> 
> Fastest speed I have ever personally encountered. My mouth dropped open after seeing this.
> 
> I bet this is faster than 99% of the entire world.



Congrats on the new top download!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 17, 2011)

Test to Sweden:





Test to Norway:


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a good 4G result:


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 22, 2011)

Home SBC/AT&T Connection. Supposed to be lifted to 24Mbps-ish. This is a wired connection to a cisco catalyst 2960 that most of my house is wired to. I absolutely hate wireless. I also hate that these residential upstream providers cap the egress traffic to almost nothing. 1.47 Mbps ?? It's less than 10% of my ingress.

I could run a speedtest.net test on a dual gigabit NIC port bonded server with a 10Gbps uplink, but it would peak at around 1400Mbps most likely. The port bonded servers can burst up to about 1400ish max. I've tested a lot of different hardware config's and that's about the maximum out of a single server that I have in my DC.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 22, 2011)

mine normally averages 7-11Mbps DL and .75-1.3Mbps UL... tested average from locations ranging from 2 hours away to the other side of the globe.


----------



## Frick (Jun 30, 2011)

On my parents wireless using an old analog system (NMT450) combined with some CDMA2000 tech. Pretty nice considering it's miles from anywere and mobile phones barely work. Still a noticaurlble difference from the 100/20 line I have at home.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 30, 2011)

lol it says "faster than 87% of Sweden". Yet, in that situation it is probably very nice, still.


----------



## Frick (Jun 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> lol it says "faster than 87% of Sweden". Yet, in that situation it is probably very nice, still.



Probably not correct. ^^


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 7, 2011)

Woot! Just noticed I'm top uploader!


Found this on Reddit, a Google Image team did an Ask Me Anything thread and dropped this speedtest:


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't entirely trust those >200 Mbps <5 ms results. It looks unreal, as if someone became his own Speedtest host by running the speedtest server, and making speedtest.net run the test from 127.0.0.1 (localhost) or from some machine on the local gigabit LAN.


----------



## Lebowski (Jul 8, 2011)

Wired, Home, ADSL2


----------



## CryoGene (Jul 8, 2011)

Small contribution





From France (lorraine)


----------



## Moose (Jul 8, 2011)

btarunr said:


> I don't entirely trust those >200 Mbps <5 ms results. It looks unreal, as if someone became his own Speedtest host by running the speedtest server, and making speedtest.net run the test from 127.0.0.1 (localhost) or from some machine on the local gigabit LAN.



If you connect via fibre to another server in the same city the ping is often very low, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1087195689.png is from my residential connection if it was a 1000Mbit connection instead of a 100Mbit I have no doubt it could go higher than 200 with a ping less than 5ms.


----------



## blue.dot (Jul 8, 2011)

FTTH
Should have 50/50 Mbit, symmetric rate, but eh, whatever...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Frick (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't have my 100/25 connection anymore! It came with the rent in my old place, but I moved so now I'm on this.






Still plenty for my needs. 10/10 for €9/month for six months and then it's €17 or something/month.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 8, 2011)

btarunr said:


> I don't entirely trust those >200 Mbps <5 ms results. It looks unreal, as if someone became his own Speedtest host by running the speedtest server, and making speedtest.net run the test from 127.0.0.1 (localhost) or from some machine on the local gigabit LAN.



the one he posted above is a google speedtest and they likely have their servers in the same colo as speedtest. I know my company does for our local one. That can make for some ridiculous results, but yet not entirely true ones.





edit: and actually if it's google they could be hitting 10gb speeds and speedtest is truncating them. I wish I could video my results, they hit 500-700Mbps and then hit some kind of browser/speedtest lag and end up reporting the low lag number. This is a 1Gb pipe, we have 2 at work one through qwest(now centurylink) the  other is through ioconnect which is also our colo. Also different sites get better results, the la site for ex has speedtests biggest server and therefore will be the closest for those with direct backbone connections like my company has.


----------



## DreamReaver (Jul 12, 2011)

Home, wired, ADSL2+


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2011)

DreamReaver said:


> Home, wired, ADSL2+
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1381637266.png[/URL]



your ping is relatively low for Au.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 17, 2011)

At work "working hard"



still 99% faster then canada

dont ask me how they get 0ms its not fake its just how fast we are.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2011)

02 local loop unbundled broadband ADSL (bethere network, 20mbit d/l advertised)

I'm sure I posted before in this thread but search says no. Nevermind !

Loving the ping


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 17, 2011)

lol at people posting their work speeds. you should post your home speeds only. i could run speedtest on a server at my DC with dual port bonded 1Gbps fiber uplinks, but that would be cheating. people are mostly just interested in home connections.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

No, we're interested in them all.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love ethernet. No wonder why people keep asking me to host online games.


----------



## gottistar (Jul 18, 2011)

Im to embarrassed to show mine.....Australia,s *UP* is feckn ridiculous.....

Canada FTW...569/143    niicceeeee


----------



## btarunr (Jul 18, 2011)

Upgraded to 50 Mbps.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 18, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Upgraded to 50 Mbps.
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1390499737.png[/URL]



Wired or wireless?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 18, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Wired or wireless?



Wired.


----------



## Frick (Jul 18, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Wired or wireless?



Can't get those speeds on wireless.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2011)

Frick said:


> Can't get those speeds on wireless.



wifi N you might. i've pushed 6MB/s across mine


----------



## Dano 00TA (Jul 21, 2011)

This is a wired 22/4 cable connection at home:





and this is my laptop wireless 22/4 at home:


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

God i hate Verizon DSL. I get more from 4G LTE


----------



## The_Ish (Jul 21, 2011)

I bascially live the Swedish outback okay.. 





I can't speak for everyone, but everywhere I've ever lived before now I had fiber connection.
Villages of 800 people can get 100/100 in many places in Sweden. But then again we are world leading pretty much *cough* Some larger cities have as high as 1000/200 for citizens but that costs a fortune. Some quick math tells me roughly 166 usd/month for that type of speed..
100/100, which is more than enough, as it's usually very stable is like 50 bucks.

People laugh at my connection speed around here (me included).

edit/ Slower than 83%.. I feel sorry for the other 17%..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 21, 2011)

Not ping-wise, you don't.


----------



## helloWorld (Jul 21, 2011)

My Verizon 4G LTE speed while tethering my Samsung Charge to my laptop. The funny thing is I can literally watch 1080p videos on youtube without buffering for hours, but I guess my ping is not that great, because I always have a tiny bit of lag with any online game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 22, 2011)

That's what happens with cellular networks. 4G can be great for download speeds, but ping can make gaming slightly irritating.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 22, 2011)

Meh, what do you expect out of $20 a month?


----------



## d3fct (Jul 22, 2011)

roadrunner turbo, it's ok could use a better upload speed. it's in my sig.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> I bascially live the Swedish outback okay..
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1396166843.png
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, but everywhere I've ever lived before now I had fiber connection.
> ...



Actually $166 for 100Mbps ingress and 200Mbps egress is insanely cheap. Most wholesale providers that sell real fiber uplinks charge around $5 Per Mbps on lines under 1Gbps. That is unless you go with someone like Cogentco who can do $1 per Mbps.

You should be happy you are getting it at that price


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1401324788.png[/URL]


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1401324788.png[/URL]



i didnt realise you were in australia!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i didnt realise you were in australia!



He isn't, as far as I can see in his info and speedtest results.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 25, 2011)

Highest ping I can get with my provider is 5ms


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 25, 2011)

Cabam bam


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 25, 2011)

just my home line


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> He isn't, as far as I can see in his info and speedtest results.



you missed the joke about shit australian internet.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you missed the joke about shit australian internet.



Aha. I get it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't undertsand why it kicks up to 500-600Mb (around where it should be for the current load on a 1Gb pipe) and then at the last second hits lag and shows ~ 100Mb, the upload doesn't do that?


----------



## Hunt3r (Jul 27, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1403185276.png
> 
> I don't undertsand why it kicks up to 500-600Mb (around where it should be for the current load on a 1Gb pipe) and then at the last second hits lag and shows ~ 100Mb, the upload doesn't do that?



I won't live brazil, because internet is very very bad and price self.
Brazil you have internet 15MB down\ 1MB upload.



Igo EUA now.hehe

Great speed friend.


----------



## Platibus (Jul 28, 2011)

This is embarassing after seeing your results. Those with 100mb/s, how much do you pay for it? The price here is outrageous, $800 a month:shadedshu And if my dad didn't work for our internet provider, this connection would cost $40-$50 a month. Seriously, once I finish school I'm gonna GTFO no matter what.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 28, 2011)

Pricing and capacity are only better in the US and Western Europe, because more users can afford PCs and internet. More customers means more people to spread the costs that the ISP makes. The "price per unit" drops significantly if the userbase gets bigger.


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> wifi N you might. i've pushed 6MB/s across mine



I thought he meant wireless as in 3G or what you call it. 

@Platibus: I used to have a 100/25 line included in my rent (which was €220/month), but I moved. I can get it for about €25/month I think. Now I'm on 10/10 which is more than enough for me.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Pricing and capacity are only better in the US and Western Europe, because more users can afford PCs and internet. More customers means more people to spread the costs that the ISP makes. The "price per unit" drops significantly if the userbase gets bigger.



You also have to figure in land area. Most US areas are actually pretty far behind a lot of the smaller EU and Asian countries in terms of not only overall available speed, but also price.

This costs me almost $70/mo:


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2011)

€10/month for 6 months and the it'll be €15/m.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jul 29, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You also have to figure in land area. Most US areas are actually pretty far behind a lot of the smaller EU and Asian countries in terms of not only overall available speed, but also price.
> 
> This costs me almost $70/mo:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1407357473.png[/URL]



The big problem is not investing in Brazil Infrastructure.
but, this go change segund Dilma Ruseff.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 29, 2011)

Equivalent of 6.50 Euro


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my actual speed





But I'm lucky because Movistar is installing FTTH  in my neighbourhood so I hope very soon I'll be connected at 50/5 Mbps


----------



## Platibus (Jul 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Pricing and capacity are only better in the US and Western Europe, because more users can afford PCs and internet. More customers means more people to spread the costs that the ISP makes. The "price per unit" drops significantly if the userbase gets bigger.



How do you explain the speeds and prices in nordic countries then? I'm sure the internet userbase of Mexico alone surpasses the entire population of Sweden and Finland combined, so I don't agree with what you say. Supossedly by the end of this year we'll have optic fiber and our speeds will double for free. I hope it's true. Anyway, thanks for anwering.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 30, 2011)

The download speed is trivial for home users once you hit 100Mbps or so for now, but the egress speeds are what is important to most "power users". The ingress traffic is extremely cheap to your ISP. That's why you might get 50Mbps ingress and only 5Mbps egress. Nothing beats having a pure 1Gbps uplink that comes from over 100Gbps of bgp'd fiber. If only I could have Cogent install a loop back to my home from a gig port at the DC......


----------



## Hockster (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate Australia, I'm paying for a 30/2 connection, yet my street has no cable so I'm at 6mb/1mb :/
I pay $90 a month for this f##cker. Hope they put cable in my street...


----------



## r9 (Jul 30, 2011)

Cabletel - Macedonia. 30 eur/month including Cable TV and Phone unlimited internet. Great deal.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

That is quite a deal! It's about $130/mo to get that here.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I hate Australia, I'm paying for a 30/2 connection, yet my street has no cable so I'm at 6mb/1mb :/
> I pay $90 a month for this f##cker. Hope they put cable in my street...



you dont want cable. dont me lame. you want NBN.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I hate Australia, I'm paying for a 30/2 connection, yet my street has no cable so I'm at 6mb/1mb :/
> I pay $90 a month for this f##cker. Hope they put cable in my street...



you dont want cable. dont be lame. you want NBN.


----------



## r9 (Aug 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> That is quite a deal! It's about $130/mo to get that here.



Even though they charge 4$ extra per month for DMZ/publicIP. With that much of upload it would make great Home LAMP server.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2011)

Incredibly slow,  some days can hit 27mb,  but I am in a small town in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## ctrain (Aug 5, 2011)

25/25 that is magically 45/35






unfortunately i don't think verizon will be upping speeds much further. they don't have the headroom to drop anything like 100/100 yet since they're very strict about preventing over subscribing.

as it stands, they have room for 80 / 40, probably 75 / 35 realistically since they split a 2.5 / 1.25 gigabit GPON between 32 people.


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Altered (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## brookechooke (Aug 23, 2011)

I got 2322 Kbps on my 3G the other day when i tested it. I tested my speed in the site IP-Details.com and was pleased with that speed. I am in New York.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Fancy internet*

So I'm going to college at marquette univ. the internet is insanely fast here lol just wanted to brag about it to you guys


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm envious.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 5, 2011)

Wired, home, ADSL


----------



## Frick (Sep 5, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> So I'm going to college at marquette univ. the internet is insanely fast here lol just wanted to brag about it to you guys
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/anonymous6366/downloadspeed2.jpg



I used to have that kind of connection included in my rent at my old place. Upload was only ~30mbps though.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 22, 2011)

Doubled from 2009 in speed


----------



## Nickzy (Sep 22, 2011)

Hurray for fiber optic?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 22, 2011)

$55 a month.


----------



## Primera (Sep 24, 2011)

At university apartments (through ASUS RT-N56U):






Back at home (middle of nowhere, but still, for the 15 Mbps $45 package, it is terrible):






Its pretty cool to get nearly gigabit speeds, but in reality you are not going to realize the speed 99% of the time (plus, you are nearing the max transfer rates of some HDDs). I was more than happy with 100 megabit speeds, but for some reason my old router had an average ping of over 100 ms (WRT120N junk). A router upgrade DID help a lot, and dual band enables un-handicapped wireless use in an EXTREMELY noisy environment (moved to 5 GHz). I'd say 20-25 Mbps down and 1-2 Mbps up with a sub 15 ms ping would be plenty for most people.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2011)

coolvimal said:


> My speed test results are,
> 
> Downloadspeed:1.779Mbps
> Uploadspeed:0.829Mbps
> ...



Depends on connection, price and what you are promised. It's pretty slow, but if it's 3G or a slow DSL it might be on the spot. It also depends on where you live of course.

You can do the test at speedtest.net and upload a picture here if you want to.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 7, 2011)

1.83 Mbps 0.45 Mbps upload, North Carolina with CenturyLink, paying for 3 Mbps and I'm stuck with this crap, any good alternative providers you could recommend?


----------



## acerace (Oct 8, 2011)

I pay for about $63/month (or RM200/month), not bad actually.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 8, 2011)

acerace said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1522709492.png[/URL]
> 
> I pay for about $63/month (or RM200/month), not bad actually.



I would do crazy things for internet that good, I wish I had more options here :/


----------



## Moose (Oct 8, 2011)

Is actually 30Mb down but u know speedtest :/


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2011)

Moose said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/android/88902216.png
> 
> Is actually 30Mb down but u know speedtest :/



Choose a different server. When I was at 100mbps only a few servers in Scandinavia reached those speeds.

EDIT: Wait, WiFi. Could be that. Not very bad for wifi actually.



Darkleoco said:


> I would do crazy things for internet that good, I wish I had more options here :/








€9/month. Used to have 100/25 included in rent (which was €220).


----------



## Moose (Oct 8, 2011)

Frick said:


> Not very bad for wifi actually.



Yer it's the wifi I can get peaks of 30Mbit when doing a dl but speedtest doesnt include them as its an average.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## 95Viper (Oct 18, 2011)

Still liking the fiber.


----------



## acerace (Nov 1, 2011)

Fiber optic FTW!


----------



## maleficarus (Nov 1, 2011)

100GB per month service here in Toronto, Canada. For this I pay around $60 CAD per month.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2011)

global test
ISP says they implemented optical fibre in dense traffic routes. seems to have paid off.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Nov 14, 2011)

I pay for 64 bucks for Cox Premier Service. My speeds should be 25 mbps down 3 up.  I switch to a DOSIS3 modem and I get from 30 mbps to...






I can't share my speed test for some reason so here is a screen shot.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2011)

Xorgetra said:


> Mine is the best one !!!!!! Close your eyes!! ahahahaah xD!



wonder how HE is doing now


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 14, 2011)

from my phone...


----------



## stefanels (Nov 14, 2011)

After i changed my provider...


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## stefanels (Dec 2, 2011)

UPC Romania - I pay like 8 USD / month ...






Last year i was with this provider (Vesatel) and i payed like 15 bucks ...


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 2, 2011)

I pay $45 512K Up/256K Down but they have only billed me 2-3 times I've had it for almost 2 years.

http://www.com-waves.com/residential.htm


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2011)

Still have that 50 Mb/s (down) 8 Mb/s (up) line, only the yield is lower for some reason.


----------



## largon (Dec 6, 2011)

Cable modem.


----------



## laszlo (Dec 6, 2011)

i'm quite happy with my provider and i pay 20$ which include digital cable tv not bad


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Dec 6, 2011)

wired  2mb broadband at home, about $120 permonth..


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 16, 2011)

Last day at school for me, almost an empty campus


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 16, 2011)

Comcast is pissing me off. Time to call them to figure out why there is so much lag on my line.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2011)

Cable. Home. Wired.
Gotta post my blazin' fast upload speed lmao


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2011)

Comcast because it's faster Ya right. Wired.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 28, 2012)

35$ a month with regular phone service.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 28, 2012)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1735241774.png
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1735250045.png
> ...



Do want.


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2012)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1735241774.png
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1735250045.png
> ...



Whaaaaaattt?!! What provider?  *NVM.. Vermont telephone company. You know.. I have a friend that lives out there, I wouldn't mind living out that way someday.

Here's mine:


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is mine after comcast fixed the connection problem.





Would be a tad faster but im streaming a tv show. Take that SOPA.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 28, 2012)

Go NZT....not.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## v12dock (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## IamEzio (Feb 23, 2012)

My home connection ..  and yes, I know the upload sucks ...


----------



## dat789 (Feb 23, 2012)

That's rudely fast! We're hogging on the entire bandwidth in our office from the entire building. Coz we're IT. Because we can. lol!


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 23, 2012)

dat789 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1791218297.png[/URL]
> 
> That's rudely fast! We're hogging on the entire bandwidth in our office from the entire building. Coz we're IT. Because we can. lol!



you animals!!
i can't get fibre optic here.


----------



## dat789 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> you animals!!
> i can't get fibre optic here.
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1791225296.png[/URL]



hahaha! Change ISP, dude.


----------



## TheOnlyHero (Feb 23, 2012)

30 leva which is 15 euro per month.Downloading with Utorrent with 3-5 mb/sec


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 24, 2012)

Virgin Media Northwest UK  £38 a month for just BB, they be doubling speed for free in a few months, about time, hope the upload gets a upgrade also.


----------



## sa seba (Feb 25, 2012)

Novus Vancouver:





I am supposed to get only 25Mb/s with my plan but I have been getting 100Mb/s already for a week. I love it when they make mistakes


----------



## Munki (Mar 2, 2012)

maximus12 said:


> Hi this is my speed
> download speed =1.09Mbps and
> upload speed =0.87Mbps
> and i check my speed from [link removed]
> how about my speed?? is it good or bad?



This thread is for speedtest.net results.

Go to http://www.speedtest.net and run the check. Click, "Share these results" choose forum form the tabs, and copy and paste it to the forum.

I will not say it is good or bad. It really depends on what you do with your internet connection.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2012)

it was a spammer. edited your post/removed his.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> Whaaaaaattt?!! What provider?  *NVM.. Vermont telephone company. You know.. I have a friend that lives out there, I wouldn't mind living out that way someday.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1735288828.png[/URL]



but still there are faster providers in world and cheaper.
As im original from Latvia there is really cheap internet services like for 400Mbps it costs about 30$+- and for company workers even cheaper,too bad I dont live in Latvia anymore so i need to stick with 100+Mbps and pay gor it 45£


----------



## IamEzio (Mar 3, 2012)

At least you have good upload speed  , 2Mbps upload is just isn't enough when you have 100Mbps Download speed..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2012)

hospital must have t1


----------



## Vrgn86 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's mine..

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1812295135.png


----------



## horik (Mar 4, 2012)

41€/month with telephone


----------



## mtosev (Mar 6, 2012)

good or bad for 40EUR a month


----------



## syeef (Mar 9, 2012)

WiMAX Bangladesh:


----------



## kaosII (Mar 9, 2012)

*Sig*

Mine is sig.
Comcast has since changed, and I need a Docsis 3 modem so my uploads are at about 6-7 now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Flamingo (Mar 14, 2012)

Home
Essex, UK


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> hospital must have t1
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1812192757.png



Not at those speeds, that is way to fast for a T1.


----------



## NanoTechSoldier (Mar 15, 2012)

Just To Clear Up Any Confusion About Speed Testing..

Speedtest.net Is Inaccurate... Their Site, Has ActiveX/Flash Errors & It Has To Ping To Overseas Servers, Before Test Servers etc.. 

That's Why, There Is A Delay, Before Download & Upload Tests Start..

Download off Microsoft, Apple Or A Deticated FTP Server via JDownloader & Check Your Speeds etc..

Most Broadband Speed Tests.. Use 1000bit Calulations Too.. (instead Of 1024bit)

A True 1 MebiByte Binary Computer File Is 1024bit & A 1 MegaByte Decimal File Is 1000bit..

Any File You Download, Is Really A MebiByte File.. Not MegaByte..

A DIMM Of DRR3 SDRAM, Is Really Called GibiByte (GiB)  16GiB (Binary) = 16384 MegaBytes (Decimal)..

So The Fastest Download, By; sdrx1700 @ 737.78 Mb/s = 737780Kb/s = 92.2225MB/s 
(1000bit - SI Decimal) 

It's True Figure, Would Be; 720.48Mib/s = 90.06MiB/s (1024bit - Binary) 

It Doesn't Seem Much.. But It Does Matter & Many People, Go Over Their ISPs Download Quota & Get Shaped, From These 1000bit Calculations.. 

An ISP 500GB Download Plan, Is Really Only 500000MB & Not 512000MB etc You Lose 12GB..

Same Thing, Goes For HDD & SSD.. You Won't Get The Volume Stated.. Marketing Ploy..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2012)

Dude... your excessive use of capital letters hurts my brain.


----------



## NanoTechSoldier (Mar 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> Dude... your excessive use of capital letters hurts my brain.



I Can't Help, That You Were Born, With That Issue.. Slap Your Mum.. =P


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2012)

NanoTechSoldier said:


> I Can't Help, That You Were Born, With That Issue.. Slap Your Mum.. =P


----------



## NanoTechSoldier (Mar 15, 2012)

At least, a fellow Aussie, has a sense of humour.. LOL..


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 17, 2012)

At home (DSL 6MBit/0.6MBit)





Netbook (outdated 3G modem (theoretical 3.6MBit/s max.))





Server (OVH France)





I live too far out in the boonies to get anything considerably faster than 6MBit DSL, unless i choose cable with ridiculous pings and even *less* upload (25MBit down, 0.5MBit up.. does that make sense to anyone!?) 
Phone line is too noisy (SnR) to get any more than ~7.5MBit through it on the DSL side of things..


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 18, 2012)

Today





Best


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2012)

Haven't been here for awhile


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2012)

NanoTechSoldier said:


> Just To Clear Up Any Confusion About Speed Testing..
> 
> Speedtest.net Is Inaccurate... Their Site, Has ActiveX/Flash Errors & It Has To Ping To Overseas Servers, Before Test Servers etc..
> 
> ...



Inaccurate?  No, not really.

First, who cares if it pings severs over seas before it starts the test, the test is still testing the streaming speed to the server you choice, the delay before the test doesn't matter.

Also, the industry standard is 1000Kb = 1Mb, and when I say industry I mean the networking industry.  So when you pay for a 50Mb/s internet connection, you are paying for 50000Kb/s.  That is why speedtest.net, and every other speed test, use 1000Kb = 1Mb, because that is what the industry uses.  The same goes for networking equipment.  A Gigabit switch is actually 1000Mb/s, a 100M switch is actually 100000Kb/s, etc.  So speedtest is accurate for what it is testing.  People are usually using the sites to test their internet speed to make sure they are getting what they are paying for.  If they wanted to be accurate to what software wants, they would be using Bytes not Bits, and use 1024KB = 1MB.

Also, just to clear things up, the software industry is actually the one using the prefix wrong.  They should be using the Ki, Mi, or Gi prefix, those are the binary prefixes that use 1024 as the step.  But they used just the single letter K, M, and G which is the decimal prefix that use 1000 as the step.  So when speedtest or the HD manufacturers say GB or MB, they are actually accurate, it is software like when Windows say 500KB/s that is wrong, it should be 500KiB/s.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## REDDLINE (Mar 29, 2012)

Holy Crap!! Those are some crazy speeds v12dock

Heres mine


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 11, 2012)

Optical connection (they said it is 1Gb/sec.)


----------



## dlf (Apr 11, 2012)

God damn US. Paying more for far less.  Home internet connection.


----------



## asacura (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1892217415.png
This speed I got with wireless N.
I use an TP-LINK router and TP-LINK wireless PCI card : TP-Link TL-WR1043ND  and TP-Link TL-WN951N


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## panchavan (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are my Internet speed test results,
*DOWNLOAD:* *0.31 Mbps*
*UPLOAD:* *0.30 Mbps*
I got the speed test results from  . This site provided me results in both MBps and Mbps.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2012)

panchavan said:


> Here are my Internet speed test results,
> *DOWNLOAD:* *0.31 Mbps*
> *UPLOAD:* *0.30 Mbps*
> I got the speed test results from  . This site provided me results in both MBps and Mbps.




this thread is just for speedtest.net, not for other sites. link removed.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm on 10mb and still waiting for Virgin Media to upgrade me to 20mb... Who'd of thought!






Virgin Media must hate me right now...


----------



## vega22 (Apr 18, 2012)

waiting for my 60mb upgrade.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1901510734.png
> 
> waiting for my 60mb upgrade.



When is your upgrade due?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2012)

My 2 month old Sky 40mb Fibre line


----------



## M.Beier (Apr 21, 2012)

Home connection ComX, 100/100mbit (dont ask me what it cost to install...)




Usually I have 60/60mbit, but ISP offered 100/100mbit 3 months free upgrade 

I should be able to make a 10/10gbit score from university, we got 2 ISP, just got to find the right place to test at the facility....


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish I had 100mbit. Even at work we only have 60 down/10 up.

Comcast @ Home


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 4, 2012)

Eh, I've had worse. Not bad considering I live in the sticks though.


----------



## Lionheart (May 4, 2012)




----------



## claylomax (May 4, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1932173941.png[/URL]



That's very good considering you're in Oz.


----------



## Jackeduphard (May 4, 2012)




----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2012)

New connection with BT.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2012)

my 30/30mbit with µTorrent using about 6~10mbit in ul so i don't complain ^^


----------



## Jetster (May 5, 2012)




----------



## CrackerJack (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Lionheart (May 6, 2012)

claylomax said:


> That's very good considering you're in Oz.



Cheers

Yeah it's pretty good for down under, I'm waiting for 100Mb/s fibre optic cable to be release here in Sydney, Melbourne already has it


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah it's pretty good for down under, I'm waiting for 100Mb/s fibre optic cable to be release here in Sydney, Melbourne already has it



gimme some o' dat NBN luvin


----------



## dlf (May 7, 2012)

No! Give it to Texas. God our speeds are pathetic. Feels like were still on 56k (albeit without the dailup sounds).


----------



## Cotton_Cup (May 7, 2012)

don't know how to post it but 0.94Mbps download and upload is at 0.64mbps (this is the latest one a few hours ago) 23.51$ monthly ^_^ well it's only 1mbps package cable, i'm getting a 3mbps one soon when budget is stable, it's at 47.15$ monthly for the 3mbps on (I know it's bad)

my dad's internet speed is 8mbps and he's only paying 104.89$ (last I remember) and hes using a old laptop, told me his laptop can't come toe to toe with his net speed, while my system is too fast for my internet >.<


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2012)

ouch, the 8Mb is expensive there. your 1Mb is quite cheap, by comparison.


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> gimme some o' dat NBN luvin



Lol me first


----------



## Avelict (May 18, 2012)

I hate the American data backbone...


----------



## Widjaja (May 29, 2012)

Since telecom has double their data for the same fee, broadband quality 'seems' to have become better by a small amount over what it was prior.


----------



## Jackeduphard (May 29, 2012)

this is my works ....


----------



## Dimi (May 29, 2012)

Usually is around 100mbit though


----------



## remixedcat (May 29, 2012)

and I'm downloading some youtube vids....
















subscribed 11mbps down and 1.2mbps up


----------



## remixedcat (May 29, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1652858604.png[/URL]
> 
> Comcast is pissing me off. Time to call them to figure out why there is so much lag on my line.



typical for me when I lived in nashville,TN... this was a good ping for me... average ping for me over there was 900-2300ms!!!!!

and Portlanders.... what other BB choices besides comcrap are there over there? I hope there are really good ones that aren't gonna fuck with torrents or filter shit....


----------



## Jetster (May 29, 2012)

Comcast has a good connection here. But there customer service sucks. Ive gotten a few call from them wanting to sell me more services. I told them today when they called that if I receive one more call from them Im done. I also smash there excessive use policy every month of 250 Gb and they don't say shit.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## mtosev (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 16, 2012)

Do i win?


----------



## Elmo (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 28, 2012)

reposting cause my ISP has crappy technicians that fry modems


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Sasqui (Jul 28, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2012)

about to move house, so i'll do some comparisons between then soon


old house: (used to be a lot faster, heaps of phone line issues lately)









new house will come soon... hopefully in 2-3 days (i'm sick of these damn dropouts!)


----------



## jgunning (Aug 7, 2012)

From Auz!


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## acerace (Aug 7, 2012)

Elmo said:


> http://s13.postimage.org/4qhi51th1/mixp.png



What ISP you got there? NTT AG, never heard of them.


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 8, 2012)

wired home


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2012)

first of all, one disclaimer: i am running a long phone extension cord at the moment which has taken about 10% off the speeds, due to the one phone socket in the house being in someone elses bedroom. gunna wire up a real socket later, getting some of that speed back.

wireless, old house: (this was shared between 4 people, but i was the only one online at time of test)





wireless, new house:





Wired at new house: (higher ping is just a variation i guess)





edit:

messed around with a few settings in the router.


changing from PPoE to PPoA has yielded this:





i also tested the MTU at default 1500 after changing it to 1492 some time ago, and pings sat at 100+ and i lost about 300KB/s off the speed -.-' gunna see what lower numbers do for me now.


MTU at 1452 seems to give the best results, but its barely any different.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2012)

Today it seems faster than usual.





Looking back at the last time I posted, it's not.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## IamEzio (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2012)

why so low upload for a 100mbit?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why so low upload for a 100mbit?



Don even in england, i have read that they offer like 100/10mbit and so on it's like they still wanna tell u if u want upload it costs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2012)

+ they have silly limits too lol, Denmark ftw, unlimited dl


----------



## IamEzio (Aug 8, 2012)

Because in Israel this is the highest upload speed intended for the privet user  , if you want higher upload speed you need to pay a lot more then the 50$/Month for a 100/2Mbps Docsis 3 connection .


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 9, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> Don even in england, i have read that they offer like 100/10mbit and so on it's like they still wanna tell u if u want upload it costs.



does not cost to upload .. its a 100mb/10mb connection or suppose to be



(FIH) The Don said:


> + they have silly limits too lol, Denmark ftw, unlimited dl



silly limits? there is only peak times were if you download like 50gb during them your speed will be cut in half till the peak time window has passed 
other then that it is unlimited

oh and sweeden ftw old lady there has 40Gb connection


----------



## Munki (Aug 10, 2012)

Work connection with throttling in place.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> does not cost to upload .. its a 100mb/10mb connection or suppose to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yap, this here is my 30/30mbit with stock Linksys E2500 router for now:



 



erm if upload seems slow it's bcs µTorrent was uploading with atleast 2.4MB/s doing the tests ^^


----------



## Noci (Aug 10, 2012)

Wired connection @ home (_Gbit network_), through Cable internet, thinking about switching to the new glass fiber network soon. 
Then again, why buy a Ferrari if you cannot go full throttle?  (_or afford it?_)


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol I  this thread...

Still have this internet company.

Its a canopy top service, wired to my computer at home.

Still think my post way back should give me #1 slot for worst internetz
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1546453&postcount=96


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 11, 2012)

how do you even manage to post here?


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 11, 2012)

I manage luckily my internet is starting to go much faster .5Mb/s


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 11, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I manage luckily my internet is starting to go much faster .5Mb/s



I had 0.5Mb/s for qite a while in thje early 2000's 512KB was all the rage  

60Mb/s down and 3<b/s up now though


----------



## mtosev (Aug 11, 2012)

hehe I was on dial up from 1999 until 2004 when we moved to a house and got cable internet there

my current internet connection





nothing special


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Lol I  this thread...
> 
> Still have this internet company.
> 
> ...



Missed that, thanks for reminding me. 

BTW, *SOLID PING, BRO!*


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Kreij (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm supposed to have a 20MB/5MB. Just ran this to check it again ... looking good.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm on vacation and the rental just got internet this year. It's not too bad. :3


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 13, 2012)

Feels good man


----------



## jokerswild (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2117053988.png

$35 per month and it includes telephone.


----------



## ltanken (Aug 24, 2012)

Fastest Download: sdrx1700 @ 737.78 Mb/s

Fastest Upload: mlee49 @ 324.10 Mb/s

Slowest Download: Delta6326 @ 0.03 Mb/s

Slowest Upload: Delta6326 @ 0.02


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 24, 2012)

College Internet sadly neither my ethernet cable nor my girlfriends can measure the full download speed  My cable maxes out at 100 mb/s and hers at 300 mb/s 
I get about 10 mb/s download on steam though I will try and check my gf's download speed tomorrow.

Edit: Ignore the noob josh in notepad it was meant for a friend doubting the download speed


----------



## gundukutty (Aug 24, 2012)

brookechooke i agree with you.


----------



## bretts31344 (Aug 24, 2012)

I found my new favorite spot at school. Too bad they don't have gigabit ports.


----------



## 0x0000007b (Aug 29, 2012)

Speed test in Malaysia, doesn't seem right to me


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 4, 2012)

[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2159829645.png[/URL]


76Mb fttc connection, TP Link router (TL WR1043ND) on the ground floor, I am in the attic, connected via TP Link powerline adapters (PA511)! Not too bad!


----------



## ingjald (Sep 11, 2012)

I've lurked on occasion in the past, but I've decided to join to break a couple of records 

These speedtests are from my connection in my apartment (microwave to the building and Ethernet to my apartment):

811.11/410.09/0ms
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2172469256.png

And an even higher download result from about a month ago (this test was done in Chrome, which, it turns out, adds anywhere from 3-6ms of latency to my speedtests and gives me a low upload result):

907.59/169.29/6ms
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2091875584.png


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

My 3G internet on a 21mbps 3g modem


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> My 3G internet on a 21mbps 3g modem
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2183084376.png[/URL]



thats not bad for 3G.

as far as non 3G goes, its terrible XD


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> thats not bad for 3G.
> 
> as far as non 3G goes, its terrible XD



its bad for 3g in aus since telstra with my zte modem(which its made for) will get something around 15-18mbps down about 7.2 up(limt of the modem).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> its bad for 3g in aus since telstra with my zte modem(which its made for) will get something around 15-18mbps down about 7.2 up(limt of the modem).



you'll never reach those limits. they oversaturate the bandwidth so bad, and then theres the whole weather/interference thing on top.


3G works well enough for mobile phones and non time sensitive stuff (email, facebook etc) but trying to get a stable connection without packet loss or ping spikes... it just doesnt happen.


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

they are what i have got in the past with telstra the speeds i get are faster the what they clam and optus doenst believe me when i told i can can get speeds over 10mps(at off peak times) they clam anything over 7.2 is impossable
And i get no packet data lose, i never have line drop outs due to using a good modem but i get minor ping spikes
Once i get credit for 1 of my telsra sims i will post what it can do


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 16, 2012)

This is what I get when tethered to my Verison 4G LTE droid. Though I only get 1 bar of 4G signal strength in my house, sometime it drops back to 3G even if the weather is bad.


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

faster then optus 3g specs



Edit: Turnd off shitty asrock xfast lan


----------



## v12dock (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Altered (Sep 24, 2012)

Is this normal for cellular speeds? Its a 4G Razr Maxx phone on a Verizon 4G plan.


----------



## Novulux (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Derek12 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Moose (Oct 6, 2012)

My new conn!






v12dock said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2198905253.png



Thats a server



Altered said:


> Is this normal for cellular speeds? Its a 4G Razr Maxx phone on a Verizon 4G plan.



Yep you may not have 4G connectivity or just be far from the mast, on HSPA+ the most I've ever got is 4Mbit.


----------



## kaosII (Nov 16, 2012)

v12dock said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1844705879.png



Where are you in Arlington Heights?
I have never heard of Genesis, but holy crap that is some serious speed there.

Oh and stop posting your scores and rubbin it in.  LOL


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm using wimax, new in my area.

I had comcast before this so happy now.My game pings get a bit wild, but I can still make a mess.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## remixedcat (Nov 16, 2012)

subscribed 12Mbps


----------



## DaveK (Nov 16, 2012)

On a 50/5 connection for the first time since paying for it in January.

Last November my ISP replaced our modem to handle the new 50Mb speed, we were paying for the mid-range 30/3 package at the time. 2012 rolled around, still not on 50/5. We were paying for 50Mb and getting 30Mb for about 11 months. About 3 months ago they upped packages again to 50, 100 and 150Mb. We were paying for 100Mb and only getting 30Mb. Last month we switched to the cheapest option and only in the last 2 weeks or so did we start actually getting 50Mb. We've overspent by about €110 as a result of it.

I just wanted the faster upload speeds really. 30Mb was fine for me but the 3Mb upload speed was ass. I wish it was 50/10 or something decent.


----------



## stefanels (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## SaiZo (Jan 30, 2013)

Optical connection. Works better than my other ISP that doesn't know anything about networking what so ever..


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 30, 2013)

Apparently faster than 99% of New Zealand.





Goes to show how wicked fast our broadband is.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2013)

Although these tests aren't very accurate.Notice how EVERYONE is 99% faster than everyone else???
Total B.S.

Instead try using one like this one, and Change the test file size to around 20+Mbs.
Then see if your "99% faster speed" is still there.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...7X3orGk5yBa59MLwQ&sig2=vZakDinG_V9e6NUc0odr2Q


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 30, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2474585590.png[/URL]
> Although these tests aren't very accurate.Notice how EVERYONE is 99% faster than everyone else???
> Total B.S.
> 
> ...



In New Zealand's case, this is about as good as it gets for household broadband.
Where I live we do have fibre optic cables installed but who I am with (Telescum) don't see any reason to fork out the plenty of money they have to spare unless they can charge an excessive premium for fibre optic compared to the rest of the World.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Apparently faster than 99% of New Zealand.
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2474570159.png
> 
> Goes to show how wicked fast our broadband is.



Faster than mine. :/


----------



## odameyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Rated for I *think* 22/6 

Just upgraded to a Cisco D3 modem so it's faster than ever






I wish it would consistently get 11mbps upload

EDIT: It is consistently getting good speeds now  The other day I was losing packets, could barely get on, down to 1.5mbps, etc.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2474585590.png[/URL]
> Although these tests aren't very accurate.Notice how EVERYONE is 99% faster than everyone else???
> Total B.S.
> 
> ...



Most people don't have more than 15Mbps downstream and I'm pretty sure that percentage is based on only downstream.

Here is mine.




Do a test to the other side of the world and you shouldn't get more than 1.5Mbps. You'll see that percentage change then. I suspect it's looking at the entire result database which includes when speedtest.net was started before internet speeds skyrocketed.
Example:


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Feb 3, 2013)

lol I test it on my ocuntry and I get 2.34Mb/s and around .50/.70 mb/s on upload the net you guys have sure is nice XD


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Feb 3, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2474443183.png
> 
> Optical connection. Works better than my other ISP that doesn't know anything about networking what so ever..



sorry for double post but %^&#%(*&*(%&%^%&^ WTF ahahahaha nice speed lol how I wish i have that speed


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 3, 2013)

It's good enough for me


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine used to be a tad higher but still can't complain


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 23, 2013)

new ISP :3


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 23, 2013)

The internet I was using last week at a friends house- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I'm used to-


----------



## 0x0000007b (Feb 26, 2013)

*New high speed!*





Speed test in Malaysia again, with faster download speed. Seems fine to me.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

not to bad 





i could go for more , current NIC hold me back


----------



## HammerON (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (Feb 26, 2013)

Now with a linux gateway sporting a Phenom II 960t and wide-band 5ghz being served up by the E4200. Comcast says I'm supposed to be getting 12Mbit down and asked me if I wanted to upgrade. I said I would pass.


----------



## 0x0000007b (Feb 26, 2013)

On DSL-2640B modem, using Ethernet connection.


----------



## 0x0000007b (Feb 26, 2013)

*Pingtest*

Pingtest in Malaysia, perfect!


----------



## Brusfantomet (Mar 13, 2013)

http://speedtest.net/result/2569842314.png

Acceptable speeds, considering i am paying for 60/60 fiber.


----------



## sarva123 (Mar 15, 2013)

HammerON said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2535501657.png[/URL]




My speed test results :

Download speed : 3.216 mbps
Upload speed : 0.177 mbps

I have checked my internet speed through Scanmyspeed.com .


----------



## Rackley (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like we've got a new winner! Congrats!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2013)

Rackley said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2600539734.png



That is just amazing


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like we've got a new winner! Congrats!



Funny as the thread says YOUR speeds and not your uni's speed lol..

Anyways nice speeds.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 27, 2013)

Kudos Rackley, University of Georgia has nice bandwidth 

This is me at home


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Funny as the thread says YOUR speeds and not your uni's speed lol..
> 
> Anyways nice speeds.



If he lives on campus, they could still be "his" speeds. Thread's just for fun anyway, no real rules or regulations.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> If he lives on campus, they could still be "his" speeds. Thread's just for fun anyway, no real rules or regulations.



How i see that as he don't have a speed lol..  But yes you are right


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> If he lives on campus, they could still be "his" speeds. Thread's just for fun anyway, no real rules or regulations.





AsRock said:


> How i see that as he don't have a speed lol..  But yes you are right



Back when I was in school the public network that students were on was capped pretty low. Wi-fi was capped a little higher at about 10Mbit but if you were on a machine that was on the private uni network you could get >100Mbit on Speedtest.net.

So he might have access to a machine that has those kinds of speeds at a desk but I doubt that's what he would get that from say a dorm room.


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2013)

I work for this ISP. Limited by the 100 Mbps switches in the office.









It's fun to torrent Linux ISOs. Always wonder if I make people happy when my uploads go +2 MB/s.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 27, 2013)

xvi said:


> I work for this ISP. Limited by the 100 Mbps switches in the office.
> http://speedtest.net/result/2264771657.png
> http://www.pingtest.net/result/78982940.png
> 
> It's fun to torrent Linux ISOs. Always wonder if I make people happy when my uploads go +2 MB/s.



Nice, this is what I get to play with at work.


----------



## Rackley (Mar 27, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> So he might have access to a machine that has those kinds of speeds at a desk but I doubt that's what he would get that from say a dorm room.


It's from my dorm room, but not technically "my" internet. Over WiFi I get anywhere from 1-50 mbps (depends on traffic), but as soon as you plug in, you'll get 400-900 mbps (only a handful of people do this though). Lucky my dorm got renovated over summer.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 9, 2013)

Mmmmm. Comcast is going rather fast today.

This is my 12/3 connection on 5Ghz Wi-Fi.


----------



## Ze (Apr 9, 2013)

Comcast Blast I think (50/10) on a docsis 2 modem. I already ordered a docsis 3 one and it should be here next week.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Apr 9, 2013)

Ze said:


> Comcast Blast I think (50/10) on a docsis 2 modem. I already ordered a docsis 3 one and it should be here next week.



I also have Comcast Blast+ (I think its only supposed to be 30/5) with a SB6121, running CAT6 off my ASUS RT-N66U.


----------



## Ze (Apr 9, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I also have Comcast Blast+ (I think its only supposed to be 30/5) with a SB6121, running CAT6 off my ASUS RT-N66U.



I had the performance package and that was 25/3, I think. When I ordered Blast+ for the 6 months they stated 50/10. Can't test it at the moment but my neighbor has blast and gets 53/11 on speedtest.

Edit: It's just normal Blast in my area.

Blast!®
Get download speeds up to 50 Mbps and upload speeds up to 10 Mbps.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 9, 2013)

home






office




server


----------



## js01 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Bow (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 10, 2013)

Best I can get in my area! No data cap and it's about $40 a month


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Ze (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I got my new modem today and holy crap my internet speed is FLYING :O

Old modem






New Modem


----------



## KalashNK (Apr 15, 2013)

This is pretty good in Italy, I can't complain.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I also have Comcast Blast+ (I think its only supposed to be 30/5) with a SB6121, running CAT6 off my ASUS RT-N66U.
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2634614396.png[/URL]
> [url]http://testmy.net/MGCWIEo.jiphWHE.png[/url]



No, the upgraded your line, they did the same to ours too And as for the router it's made for dual band so you should be seeing 2 blue lights on the front of the unit ones for upload and ones for download.

Maybe they forgot to email you about the supposed free upgrade  .


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 18, 2013)

I pay 35 a month for....fiber FTW.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2013)

Ze said:


> Well I got my new modem today and holy crap my internet speed is FLYING :O
> 
> Old modem
> 
> ...



 You make me want to pick up a DOCSIS 3.0 modem. I wonder how much my connection is being held back because I'm using a 11 year old surfboard.


----------



## anoobarak (Apr 18, 2013)

This is for around 11 USD ~


----------



## xBruce88x (May 14, 2013)

i know this is thread hasn't been updated in a while but... here goes with my current connection.

... takes a while to load the page.

this is the speed i'm stuck with when i run out of my 2.5GB of 4G data speeds.






trying to download games or updates at 15kb/sec really sucks. I can understand limited the speed but damn.... down from about 1MB/sec to  just 15kb/sec? that's a bit extreme.

I tried to order Comcast Blast but they blocked my address b/c my last room mate never paid off his bill and the most Windstream will offer here is 6Mbps. Which for the price really isn't worth it but I guess its a hell of a lot better than what i have now.


----------



## Steevo (May 14, 2013)

USB tether to Samsung GS2 4G with a unlimited data plan.


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> I tried to order Comcast Blast but they blocked my address b/c my last room mate never paid off his bill and the most Windstream will offer here is 6Mbps.



Tell Comcast that person doesn't live at that address anymore and it isn't fair that you're being denied service because the previous resident was an idiot. That might get you service. Unless your name was on it, in that case it was your fault for trusting him.


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 14, 2013)

Frontier Communications with Bonded DSL.

We live in a small rural community with two options for internet, the other option is a local cable/internet company offering 10Mb/s down and 1Mb/s up.


----------



## Jetster (May 14, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> i know this is thread hasn't been updated in a while but... here goes with my current connection.
> 
> ... takes a while to load the page.
> 
> ...



That is messed up


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2013)

The plan was supposed to end on May 1st, but it's still working. I'm living on borrowed time!


----------



## Tintai (May 14, 2013)

LTE


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2013)

Tintai said:


> LTE
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2707073051.png



Not bad for LTE really.


----------



## Tintai (May 14, 2013)

Download is fine but this upload...


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2013)

Tintai said:


> LTE
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2707073051.png



not really that stellar i've got 9/2 on my 3G service 

If you ask me better downgrade as you don't really look like you are getting good value


----------



## Frick (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeaahhh running on the NMT 450 network. Changing ISP's, and my parents have this thing they can't use but dad was suave and got himself a two year contract anyway so I'm using it as a backup now. Works good actually. It is a bit spotty and it is a bit dependant on external conditions, but generally it works quite well. Not uploads though, but what have They ever done for me anyway?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I beat all of you!


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think I beat all of you!
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2752098730.png[/URL]



I think I saw someone here with speeds thereabout.. The days I avarage 3000ms in latency I'm jealous.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> I think I saw someone here with speeds thereabout.. The days I avarage 3000ms in latency I'm jealous.



I work for a service provider and this is what we use in office.


----------



## js01 (Jun 6, 2013)

The servers in my area are pretty slow I can never max my connection on speed test, it should be 175/30.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2013)

js01 said:


> The servers in my area are pretty slow I can never max my connection on speed test, it should be 175/30.
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2756119295.png[/URL]



Thats pretty fu**ing close


----------



## Irony (Jun 6, 2013)

You fast internet peoples make me sick. Lol...this is on a really good day


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2013)

Irony said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2756352251.png
> 
> You fast internet peoples make me sick. Lol...this is on a really good day



satnet?


----------



## Irony (Jun 6, 2013)

No it a wireless broadband signal from about 15 miles away


----------



## v12dock (Jun 10, 2013)

Work connection, limited by 100mbit switches


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2013)

v12dock said:


> Work connection, limited by 100mbit switches
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2765129732.png



not bad!


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 11, 2013)

At a hotel in in in Joplin on the way back from Vegas


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> At a hotel in in in Joplin on the way back from Vegas http://www.speedtest.net/android/481063813.png



Maybe still rebuilding due to the tornados that destroyed that area.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's the result from Vegas at the MGM Grand:


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Compgeke (Jun 23, 2013)

AT&T actually does make me rethink possible as I never thought anyone could be as horrible as they are. Living in an area where your internet is AT&T or no one...it's hell.






However, when I'm at school (which isn't until August :L)...


----------



## seronx (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is mine.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2013)

fuck it, $60 a month for this + 1000GB download limit is good enough for me.

(please note upload is usually faster than that, missus is uploading)


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> fuck it, $60 a month for this + 1000GB download limit is good enough for me.
> 
> (please note upload is usually faster than that, missus is uploading)



$60 month unlimited








No problems with TPG so far.... guess were just lucky lol.


----------



## Irony (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol, I got $60 a month unlimited too; but its sucky


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2013)

slyfox2151 said:


> $60 month unlimited
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2792845511.png
> 
> 
> ...



its my phone line. on telstras network its was 15Mb, but the minute it swapped to optus it went to 9Mb line sync :/ ah well, better 9Mb with 1TB, than 15Mb with 75GB for the same price....


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2013)

$55 a month unlimited:


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> $55 a month unlimited:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2792922247.png[/URL]



and thats why everyone hates you.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> and thats why everyone hates you.



rip off. my 60/10 is $44 unlimirted


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> rip off. my 60/10 is $44 unlimirted



tell me your wifi password, i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Irony (Jun 24, 2013)

Rofl


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 24, 2013)

About the best i can get due to where i live but i ain't going to moan as its totaly unlimited and currently cost me £9.99 a month but will go upto £19.99 soon but still a good price.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> rip off. my 60/10 is $44 unlimirted



California actually has ISP competition. I, for the most part do not.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> California actually has ISP competition. I, for the most part do not.



Hardly. Choices are AT&T DSL (max 6mbps, which means you get 2mbps on a good day if it even works). or Comcast (great, but pricey and confusing).

My friend and I are starting an ISP but I am not supposed to talk about that (some NDA shit) so hopefully y'all will get competitive internet


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2013)

So apparently my ISP now is offering 50mb down for very small increase in monthly cost. Unfortunately Ill be moving soon, so it won't be worth it.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> tell me your wifi password, i'll see what i can do.



Sure, go ahead, I've got a low security WEP-protected (hey, I want people to hack it) wireless router that's on a seperate VLAN as everything else throttled to 1Mbps.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Sure, go ahead, I've got a low security WEP-protected (hey, I want people to hack it) wireless router that's on a seperate VLAN as everything else throttled to 1Mbps.



set up honeypot and have some fun.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 24, 2013)

my speed on my 30/30mbit fibernet connection with my Asus RT-N56U router












so i can't wait to see when i get 40/40mbit on Sunday to see what my speed will be than


----------



## torgoth (Jun 24, 2013)

less then $20 unlimited, including 2x "tv boxes" with 90 channels




Eastern Europe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is another


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is another
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2794436065.png[/URL]



Why you make us look bad


----------



## IamEzio (Jun 25, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is another
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2794436065.png[/URL]



My internet is crying right now


----------



## Irony (Jun 25, 2013)

IamEzio said:


> My internet is crying right now
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2796460522.png[/URL]



No. No its not. Because mine is currently handling all the crying


----------



## IamEzio (Jun 26, 2013)

Irony said:


> No. No its not. Because mine is currently handling all the crying
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2796791874.png



Is it your only option ? it looks like your internet stuck at year 2000.. here is my HSPA+ speeds on my phone ..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is another
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2794436065.png[/URL]



is that from your work or something?

hey, there is brandon! in the middle!


----------



## Irony (Jun 26, 2013)

IamEzio said:


> Is it your only option ? it looks like your internet stuck at year 2000.. here is my HSPA+ speeds on my phone ..
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2797228232.png[/URL]



Ya, other than crappy sattelite this is all that there is. I'm 20 miles from the nearest town with anything better. So basically I just gotta suck it. Most of the time its around 1.7 down and less than .5 up




Easy Rhino said:


> is that from your work or something?
> 
> hey, there is brandon! in the middle!
> http://www.dutil.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/hurricane-sandy-21.jpg



Carhart or blue?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont believe that These tests are very accurate. I Always see in peoples results tab that they are " in the 76% highest speed in the nation" , or whatever. How can EVERYBODY be in the 76th% region?Aside of course from the people whose results are RIDICULOUSLY slow that is(in which case they should just cancel their service, and go with 56K).Also I'm CERTAINLY NOT getting these speeds.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (Jun 26, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> Also I'm CERTAINLY NOT getting these speeds.



Well maybe a little bit of light on how networks work might explain it. You're connecting and testing your speed to a server ~50 miles away, which means fewer hops and the fewer number of networks that the packets have to traverse to get to the server. As soon as you connect to something further away you're hit with the bottleneck and latencies of all the networks you have to hit to download something from any particular server. So I can do a speed test and get 24-30MBit, but in reality as soon as I leave Comcast's network, I get closer to 18MBit.

A better way to determine what your bandwidth is to choose a to a particular server would be to do a speed test closest to the server that you're actually connecting to, which could be several hundred miles away from you.

Example: Comcast's SpeedTest in Boston




Versus Comcast in Chicago




Versus Comcast in Miami.




Even within Comcast's own network, you can see how it slows down the further away you go.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Well maybe a little bit of light on how networks work might explain it. You're connecting and testing your speed to a server ~50 miles away, which means fewer hops and the fewer number of networks that the packets have to traverse to get to the server. As soon as you connect to something further away you're hit with the bottleneck and latencies of all the networks you have to hit to download something from any particular server. So I can do a speed test and get 24-30MBit, but in reality as soon as I leave Comcast's network, I get closer to 18MBit.
> 
> A better way to determine what your bandwidth is to choose a to a particular server would be to do a speed test closest to the server that you're actually connecting to, which could be several hundred miles away from you.
> 
> ...



Most indeededly. I sometimes test against Australia for the heck of it.












For added fun, and education, you can trace various servers and see where the holdup is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> is that from your work or something?
> 
> hey, there is brandon! in the middle!
> http://www.dutil.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/hurricane-sandy-21.jpg



Yes I work for a ISP as a Switch Tech and our group has the raw speed before it gets restricted VIA Vlan. I downloaded BF3, BL2, Arma2/OA, and killing floor all at the same time and it took 5 minutes LOL. Its a 100% fiber ATM and MPLS network


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I work for a ISP as a Switch Tech and our group has the raw speed before it gets restricted VIA Vlan. I downloaded BF3, BL2, Arma2/OA, and killing floor all at the same time and it took 5 minutes LOL. Its a 100% fiber ATM and MPLS network



that is pretty awesome. now you just need to secretly pipe some of that bandwidth to your house


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is pretty awesome. now you just need to secretly pipe some of that bandwidth to your house



Technically I could pipe 100MBPS if I was in their coverage area but I am next county and they have not expanded there for the consumer market yet. They do power some businesses in my county that requested their service over charter and I am hoping with the next year we will have access.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 26, 2013)

Decided to do a test at work.






I wonder what the DL speed would be like if nobody else was using the connection . . . It spiked around 20Mbps right at the start of the test, but then immediately went down to around 8Mbps, and then slowly down from there to where it is in the screenshot.  I'm sure they probably have some sort of throttling and/or QoS in effect as well.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2013)

i got upgrade to 40/40mbit today and i doubt i will run out of upload anytime soon


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2013)

Dat NBN


----------



## Dimi (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate my slow upload speed


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2013)

Dimi said:


> I hate my slow upload speed
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2808575117.png



I know your pain


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 1, 2013)

What internet services do you guys have. Mines suck


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine-


----------



## Ghost (Jul 1, 2013)

Skynet. ~10 Euro/month.






0 ms ping


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 1, 2013)

Not currently home, but the ping here is horrible. Same NVG510 we have although ours is better, it was even better before IP passthrough was setup to the E1000 router.


----------



## Irony (Jul 1, 2013)

I've heard so many bad things about att uverse. It looks like its all ture lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 1, 2013)

Irony said:


> I've heard so many bad things about att uverse. It looks like its all ture lol



I have UVerse and yes it sucks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2013)

My home internet. Hope to have internet from the company I work for soon


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 5, 2013)

Heres mine that I shared with Brandon earlier


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2013)

Kevin WTF is this?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Kevin WTF is this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture014335.jpg



IT'S SIR B. FANNY BOTTOM TO YOU, SIR. I do say, these young ruffians are becoming more rude by the minute


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> IT'S SIR B. FANNY BOTTOM TO YOU, SIR. I do say, these young ruffians are becoming more rude by the minute



let me just say, that this forum gets weirder by the minute.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> let me just say, that this forum gets weirder by the minute.



Hmm, yes, quite.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Hmm, yes, quite.



Please change the font. Mussels? Use your divine powers!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> Please change the font. Mussels? Use your divine powers!



You heathen! How dare you not enjoy my font


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2013)

My reaction entering this thread today:


----------



## Tintai (Jul 7, 2013)

Tintai said:


> LTE
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2707073051.png


I used the antenna and it's much better


----------



## sno.lcn (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Roph (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Irony (Jul 8, 2013)

On my tablet I was using my uncles wifi from his 3g tablet, and I got like .12 down and 94000 up. I don't think thats physically possible, lol but its what speedtest app said. I can't figure out how to get the app to make a link for the result tho


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 8, 2013)

Irony said:


> On my tablet I was using my uncles wifi from his 3g tablet, and I got like .12 down and 94000 up. I don't think thats physically possible, lol but its what speedtest app said. I can't figure out how to get the app to make a link for the result tho



I had a router that did that before it failed completely. The wi-fi transmitter on the router could be dying if your signal is good.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 8, 2013)

AT&T UVerse


----------



## btarunr (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

bandwidth shaped my guest wifi. try and do more than facebook on that, mofos!


----------



## dlf (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> bandwidth shaped my guest wifi. try and do more than facebook on that, mofos!
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2849961852.png



Bwahahahaha


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been staying with my in-laws for a bit. At least the internet isn't too bad.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 21, 2013)

PC





3G network on my iPhone 4S


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

AT&T UVerse - Upgrading to comcast/xfinity on monday








T-Mobile HSPA+ on My Nexus 4


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm at my in-law's lake house. They don't seem to care about fast internet up here. 
Fortunately I don't need it for too much, but my wife watching a video could slow it down pretty easily.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 27, 2013)

Soo, my cell data is faster than my home internet...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Soo, my cell data is faster than my home internet...
> http://i.imgur.com/lylFjcQ.png
> http://i.imgur.com/rxDQ7rB.jpg



My cellphone ineternet is faster than my home internet


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Upgraded to Comcast/Xfinity today and the speeds are alot better than Uverse's














AT&T Uverse


----------



## bissag (Jul 28, 2013)

new record

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2864719441






While the test is running


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2013)

Updated!


----------



## m6tzg6r (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to Australia, where the speeds are pretty much garbage.
5mb is line speed or whatever, all i actually download at is about 500kbps.

If any aussies know of FAST internet in sydney please fill me in


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 30, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> Welcome to Australia, where the speeds are pretty much garbage.
> 5mb is line speed or whatever, all i actually download at is about 500kbps.
> 
> If any aussies know of FAST internet in sydney please fill me in
> ...


Your "download" speed is measured in megaBYTES were as your "line speed" is measured in megaBITS. a difference of 8 bits in a Byte.
5.00Mb/s
Devided by 8 =
0.625 MBps or 625 KBps

Cable is the only high speed internet currently and it only coveres a very select area, speeds UPTO 100/2 or something like that. Its also a lot more expensive then ADSL, $100 for 500GB per month vs $60 unlimited with TPG. I would go with Telstra and not Optus if its available. 

(Other than the NBN witch is slowly being rolled  out)
Have a look at this map and check when you might be able to get NBN (Fibre to the Home) Speeds of 25/5, 100/40.
http://www.nbnco.com.au/when-do-i-g...:nbn-rollout&gclid=CM2MgJr41bgCFUYipQodDjAAyw

ADSL sucks 
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2866326343


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 30, 2013)

Home using wired. Sucks that i'm paying $60 a month and have a 120GB cap. Wish they had Google fiber in Canada.


----------



## xvi (Jul 30, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2868477703.png[/URL]
> Home using wired. Sucks that i'm paying $60 a month and have a 120GB cap. Wish they had Google fiber in Canada.



My girlfriend wants me to move to Canada. Here in the states, even my phone has ~25-30 Mbps speeds and no cap, no throttling. The idea of having a data cap at home may be hard for me to wrap my head around.

Have they ever actually said anything about your cap? Warnings? Charges for overages?


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2013)

xvi said:


> My girlfriend wants me to move to Canada. Here in the states, even my phone has ~25-30 Mbps speeds and no cap, no throttling. The idea of having a data cap at home may be hard for me to wrap my head around.
> 
> Have they ever actually said anything about your cap? Warnings? Charges for overages?



From what I'm reading the US have strange internets as well. At least I see a lot of people from the US complaining about it.

120GB is quite a lot though, unless you are downloading tons of stuff and streaming HD movies 24/7.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Frick said:


> From what I'm reading the US have strange internets as well. At least I see a lot of people from the US complaining about it.
> 
> 120GB is quite a lot though, unless you are downloading tons of stuff and streaming HD movies 24/7.



120GB isn't remotely enough for me


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 30, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> Welcome to Australia, where the speeds are pretty much garbage.
> 5mb is line speed or whatever, all i actually download at is about 500kbps.
> 
> If any aussies know of FAST internet in sydney please fill me in
> ...


----------



## Irony (Jul 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> 120GB isn't remotely enough for me



I don't think that it's physically possible for me to dl 120gb in a month, rofl. Internet speed is so crap


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Irony said:


> I don't think that it's physically possible for me to dl 120gb in a month, rofl. Internet speed is so crap







i can go through that in a week


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i can go through that in a week


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 30, 2013)

xvi said:


> My girlfriend wants me to move to Canada. Here in the states, even my phone has ~25-30 Mbps speeds and no cap, no throttling. The idea of having a data cap at home may be hard for me to wrap my head around.
> 
> Have they ever actually said anything about your cap? Warnings? Charges for overages?



It's in the contract. A webpage pops up to notify you when you use 75% and 100% of your bandwidth. I use Rogers so the overage charges depend on which plan you have, they range from $5 to $2.50 per GB over your limit. Rogers is stupid and like to rip you off so... If you do end up moving to Canada I would highly recommend using TechSavvy. They have a min cap of 300GB with unlimited plans available. It's alot cheaper and they offer faster speeds for a lower price. My dad hates change so he refuses to switch, so i'm stuck with overpriced slow internet. Shaw is also pretty good if you're in the BC region.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 30, 2013)

Home connection


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 8, 2013)

Got a little bump in the office.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2013)

This is from the Coffee Shop. Comcast over a shared 802.11n WiFi router, 45 ft away. Later, maybe, I will check out the Deli, down the block.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 10, 2013)

xvi said:


> My girlfriend wants me to move to Canada. Here in the states, even my phone has ~25-30 Mbps speeds and no cap, no throttling. The idea of having a data cap at home may be hard for me to wrap my head around.
> 
> Have they ever actually said anything about your cap? Warnings? Charges for overages?



Check if you can get distributel in your area. No bandwidth cap, and if you live in a town or city the speeds are much faster. http://www.distributel.ca/en/index


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 11, 2013)

On vacation.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 11, 2013)

I finally got to a place with LTE, I've never experienced internet this fast!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I finally got to a place with LTE, I've never experienced internet this fast!
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/543277761.png



that ping is sky high to go with it :/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 12, 2013)

Mussels said:


> that ping is sky high to go with it :/



I was in a car going 100kmh when I did that :3 I just tested in my home and this was the result.


----------



## Irony (Aug 12, 2013)

I can do worse than that:





On my home internet no less


----------



## enough! (Aug 12, 2013)

Enough with the small numbers!! (except the ping  )



Got *one attached file* aswell, look at it, if you want


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I was in a car going 100kmh when I did that :3 I just tested in my home and this was the result.
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/544762357.png



even my phone can beat that, and i only pay $15 a month lol


----------



## DOM (Aug 12, 2013)

At work on my phone its about 10min drive out of town in town is like double the speed a lot faster then my cable Internet


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 12, 2013)

Mussels said:


> even my phone can beat that, and i only pay $15 a month lol



WELCOME TO RURAL CANADA! We were still using dialup 5 years ago.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I finally got to a place with LTE, I've never experienced internet this fast!
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/543277761.png



i'm so jealous


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2013)

Upgraded to the fastest Comcast package in my area.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2881599350


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 15, 2013)

Still on Verizon... just updating.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn you guys and your uber fast net. My download imo, isn't too bad but my upload is ghastly. My 4G thing I used for the first half of the year is faster in both download and upload.


----------



## jgunning (Aug 19, 2013)

On my phone in a little country town in Australia 


JG


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 20, 2013)

went from 30 down and 2 up to 60 down and 10 up  d/l cap went from 275GB to 375GB


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2013)

So apparently my cable my new apartment is disconnected at the pole, so I have to wait until Friday to get my service turned on. Got a new DOCSIS 3 modem so maybe I'll see some better speeds over my 10 year old 2.0 modem once the cable gets hooked back up as well.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 24, 2013)

So finally the Comcast guy came and reconnected the drop to the pole. My upstream power level is really high, but I think that's because there is a splitter in reverse on the coax coming into the house. The last owner must have had satellite because there is an old dish still here.

Either way not all is bad, 24/4.5 isn't too shabby. It's similar to what I was getting before which is fine with me.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 24, 2013)

Yay for US corruption. The 3rd world country of developed nations. Such massive upload! 100 meg in a metro area....that goes to 10 meg whenever it wants and drops out b/c of no maintenance or upgrades. USA USA USA!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 24, 2013)

^"massive upload" my ass. Australian upload is horribad everywhere.
Right now at 2AM in the morning and this is the fastest I get on a good day-




The worst mine ever got to-


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 24, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> ^"massive upload" my ass. Australian upload is horribad everywhere.
> Right now at 2AM in the morning and this is the fastest I get on a good day-
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2921345126.png
> The worst mine ever got to-
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2543726317.png



Don't worry, rural areas don't even have internet here unless you count dial up or super expensive/super unreliable/super slow wireless. My mom gave up back home and just cancelled b/c it doesn't work.

When it did work, she got a max of 75 KB/s down.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 24, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Don't worry, rural areas don't even have internet here unless you count dial up or super expensive/super unreliable/super slow wireless. My mom gave up back home and just cancelled b/c it doesn't work.


Yeah at least here most rural areas get 4G or a reliable sat connection.


----------



## SD (Aug 24, 2013)

Free 100/100 line.

*Without VPN:*










*With 2048 bit VPN:*





I've noticed that Firefox give me significantly better results than Chrome.. However that might just be because of the dozens of extensions I have on Chrome.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> went from 30 down and 2 up to 60 down and 10 up  d/l cap went from 275GB to 375GB
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2912285017.png[/URL]



You should check out Distributel, no download cap but it is a bit slower than your speeds.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 24, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> You should check out Distributel, no download cap but it is a bit slower than your speeds.



im kinda loyal to Cogeco, they helped me out in the past when i made some mistakes and ran my bill......  I also never come close to my DL cap between my 2 pc's


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2013)

Test done at home.
Cable provider
Wired


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 24, 2013)

52.34Mbps Download
32.54Mbps Upload
40ms Ping
430km Distance

From my phone on LTE.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> 52.34Mbps Download
> 32.54Mbps Upload
> 40ms Ping
> 430km Distance
> ...



Very nice times!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally internet is back up and running after 5 days and its much faster.


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a free upgrade at some point. I'm paying for a 30/5 package...  0 ping!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I got a free upgrade at some point. I'm paying for a 30/5 package...  0 ping!!
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2925604711.png



It's all because you hax


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm too dumb to hax.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I got a free upgrade at some point. I'm paying for a 30/5 package...  0 ping!!
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2925604711.png



I pay for the 25/5 package but you see i get more than that


----------



## FX-GMC (Aug 26, 2013)

At Work:






Home Wi-Fi:


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2013)

This happens to my internet when i go over my 100gb allowence


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2926119092.png[/URL]
> 
> This happens to my internet when i go over my 100gb allowence









No cap for me


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> No cap for me


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 27, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


>



Is it a bad time to tell you that I d/l 1TB per month sometimes (and upload 24/7)?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 27, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Is it a bad time to tell you that I d/l 1TB per month sometimes (and upload 24/7)?


You've said too much.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 27, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You've said too much.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 27, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


>


The 4chan party van is on to you already. Check outside for any pizza vans.


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## remixedcat (Sep 1, 2013)

Banana phone on the road around chawstin


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

replaced my faulty homeplug and now i'm finally back to 'good' speeds.







(but hey, i get 1TB a month and the people on 'faster' connections here in aus are lucky to get 100GB)


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2013)

my sig


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> replaced my faulty homeplug and now i'm finally back to 'good' speeds.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2938908429.png
> 
> ...



1TB?!?!?!?!?!?! D: I'm jelly, if you don't mind me asking, how much do you pay per month? 

I'm on a combo home phone/cable internet with optus for 150GB with between 16-19Mb/s dload, 0.4Mb/s upload and a ping of 4-6ms for $75 per month - almost at the end of my 2 year contract though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> 1TB?!?!?!?!?!?! D: I'm jelly, if you don't mind me asking, how much do you pay per month?
> 
> I'm on a combo home phone/cable internet with optus for 150GB with between 16-19Mb/s dload, 0.4Mb/s upload and a ping of 4-6ms for $75 per month - almost at the end of my 2 year contract though.



$60 a month, exetel.com.au

requires optus phone exchange. low speeds are just distance to exchange - i get double this if im on telstra, but its not worth the cost.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> $60 a month, exetel.com.au
> 
> requires optus phone exchange. low speeds are just distance to exchange - i get double this if im on telstra, but its not worth the cost.


Cable not an option?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Cable not an option?



of course not. cables crap in aus.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> of course not. cables crap in aus.


It can be better then adsl sometimes, depending on load.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm starting to think that rural Canada is like Australia. We only got DSL in my town 3 years ago


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 2, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I'm starting to think that rural Canada is like Australia. We only got DSL in my town 3 years ago


Except we eat chips and gravy, not this poutine silly business.


----------



## jgunning (Sep 2, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Except we eat chips and gravy, not this poutine silly business.



mmmm..Chips and Gravy..Cant just get them anywhere in the world..

Aussies FTW!!! 


JG


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

aussies unite!


we have shit internet, but the best food!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> aussies unite!
> 
> 
> we have shit internet, but the best food!



pfffffffffffffffffttt you haven't had any poutine, or beaver tail.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 2, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> pfffffffffffffffffttt you haven't had any poutine, or beaver tail.


And you haven't had any Kangaroo....... They say the platypus tail is good(it's just full of fat.).
But hey, our fibre is good when it wants to be.(Gotta keep this on topic.)


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2013)

So, I decided 24/4.5 wasn't good enough.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 4, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> And you haven't had any Kangaroo....... They say the platypus tail is good(it's just full of fat.).
> But hey, our fibre is good when it wants to be.(Gotta keep this on topic.)
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2939192095.png



Gotta see if I can beat this at UQ. Only discovered today how awesome the internet is when I was downloading a game on steam.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2944473611.png[/URL]



hacker


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hacker



Ill take a speed test EARLY in the morning and it would be about double that or more. Right now our one firewall is pretty high in CPU usage ATM.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hacker



hes cheating and going right to the source


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 4, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Gotta see if I can beat this at UQ. Only discovered today how awesome the internet is when I was downloading a game on steam.


All the universities have their own little secret fibre network. 
Called the "aarnet"


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hacker


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 4, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2945323261.png


You work there or something?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2013)

You know, that 69/11.8 is what I have at home. It's kind of cheating not using your own internet. 

Let's see what you have at home guys.


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 5, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You know, that 69/11.8 is what I have at home. It's kind of cheating not using your own internet.
> 
> Let's see what you have at home guys.



Here my HOME connection .. 





and the lowest Download/Upload speed ratio award  goes to me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## IamEzio (Sep 5, 2013)

Stop it .. you make us all jealous


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

We are looking to get another 10Gb pipe from georgia public web soon so these speeds will almost double. It will relieve stress off both our M40's


----------



## Anggoro (Sep 5, 2013)

wireless modem @home.
cable is still the best here.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2946762263.png[/URL]





brandonwh64 said:


> We are looking to get another 10Gb pipe from georgia public web soon so these speeds will almost double. It will relieve stress off both our M40's



What do you have at home, Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> What do you have at home, Brandon?



This is my work connection to my desk. We are a ISP company but at home I have 30MB charter which I am luck to see 20Mb


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is my work connection to my desk. We are a ISP company but at home I have 30MB charter which I am luck to see 20Mb



Ah. At work I have a little more than what I have at home now.


----------



## xvi (Sep 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is my work connection to my desk. We are a ISP company but at home I have 30MB charter which I am luck to see 20Mb



Same here, but our office switches are only 100Mbps.


----------



## Irony (Sep 6, 2013)

IamEzio said:


> Stop it .. you make us all jealous



Make us all cry


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Sep 13, 2013)

At home finally was able to ditch comcast and get Vtel Tv also. So now i pay $90 a month for phone i can call anywhere in the country, Tv(170 channels) and fiber internet.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2013)

Sooo I was at my Gf's house and noticed almost none of my texts were sending, and pages loaded suuuper slow. I speedtested and found out why!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## mlee49 (Sep 29, 2013)

Upgraded the internets today, this is on WiFi:


----------



## jgunning (Sep 29, 2013)

At work in little ol' Auzzie!!






]


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 1, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Upgraded the internets today, this is on WiFi:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2998833401.png



FYI, this is wired   







Its too bad they cap their upload speed to 5.5 Mbps, I'd love to have closer to 10/20 for streaming.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 1, 2013)

I love HSPA+, it's faster in a rural area then adsl in a city area.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2013)

Gnex on the road...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 1, 2013)

Check in here at home with Comfast. It's even over a power line adapter between the modem and the router, so not too shabby.


----------



## razaron (Oct 3, 2013)

Finally got that free upgrade Virgin Media had promised. From 100/5 to 125/12


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2013)

Just upgraded my home internet. I only pay for 30/5. The rest is a bonus.


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Sooo I was at my Gf's house and noticed almost none of my texts were sending, and pages loaded suuuper slow. I speedtested and found out why!
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/595484375.png



Just want to point out that texts shouldn't be affected by those speeds. They're texts, bytes in lenght.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> Just want to point out that texts shouldn't be affected by those speeds. They're texts, bytes in lenght.



Texts do have validation that they went through though. So even if it is a single packet being sent, the server is responding back. Considering how much phones are doing new, I really doubt that "just the text" is being sent and that in fact many packets are being sent back and forth even if it's only one message.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> Just want to point out that texts shouldn't be affected by those speeds. They're texts, bytes in lenght.





Aquinus said:


> Texts do have validation that they went through though. So even if it is a single packet being sent, the server is responding back. Considering how much phones are doing new, I really doubt that "just the text" is being sent and that in fact many packets are being sent back and forth even if it's only one message.



if he's using iMessage, it would spaz it out


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 10, 2013)

So what do I win? Test failled soon after I took this screenshot


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 10, 2013)

Well .. its Edge , Edge sucks .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 10, 2013)

home wired


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 10, 2013)

iamezio said:


> well .. Its edge , edge sucks .



i'm living on da edge it's all i get


----------



## megaflegmi (Oct 11, 2013)

1st server 






2nd server  





Home. Fiber. I think I feel good about my provider.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 11, 2013)

New job. New internet speed. We also have a few hundred users on this connection, so we probably have a 1Gbps internet connection.


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2013)

megaflegmi said:


> 1st server
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3025896994.png
> 
> 2nd server
> ...



Those are some nice uploads. I had 100/100 fiber a while and I never got above 50 upload..



freaksavior said:


> New job. New internet speed. We also have a few hundred users on this connection, so we probably have a 1Gbps internet connection.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3026923569.png



What did you do for a living again? Network techie, or was that someone else?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> New job. New internet speed. We also have a few hundred users on this connection, so we probably have a 1Gbps internet connection.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3026923569.png



Houston we have a problem, someone is stealing the N.A.S.A bandwidth!

more seriously 1MS PING!!!! wow


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> New job. New internet speed. We also have a few hundred users on this connection, so we probably have a 1Gbps internet connection.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3026923569.png



So jealous at you.



But does this mean I won lowest upload speed?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm...I don't know if I can count an incomplete test, even though it is the crappiest of the crap if it didn't even complete...check the OP.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> the crappiest of the crap


That is a great way to describe my internet.


----------



## Irony (Oct 13, 2013)

Lol. Ya thats even worse than mine


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Irony (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's my upload right now. This is the only computer online and i'm not using the internet at all. This is utterly craptastic...


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 16, 2013)

At UQ (University of Queensland for those that don't know )  No idea why download is slow, anyway....




Loving downloading all my steam stuff hehehe


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

Home, Wireless, Comcast


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## looks (Nov 18, 2013)

100M/40M vdsl2 connection, 40USD per month, bandwidth caps aren't even invented in my country, hope it stays that way though.


----------



## Fron Auris (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty happy with this speed


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 24, 2013)

vDSL ~.~

D 100mb / U 3mb


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally moved hardware around to ditch the power-line adapter, or rather re-purposed it to get netflix in the bedroom on the blu-ray player. This feels more like it.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3123348072


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 25, 2013)

Bow said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3123348072


If you live in Vermont, you should see if VTel is available in your area for fiber. They offer excellent speeds for a good price. Just an FYI.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish. I am in New York.  That was the closest test point other than some in Canada.  TWC is the only game in town up here in the boonies.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 25, 2013)

these test's are moot. It would be more effective for Me to share My internets speed , by posting a picture of My vacuum cleaner.....But .....if it makes You feel better ....here.











or maybe Both.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> these test's are moot. It would be more effective for Me to share My internets speed , by posting a picture of My vacuum cleaner.....But .....if it makes You feel better ....here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

There's no need to be upset. At least you have a cool vacuum cleaner. At least Henry is happy. Henry can make you a happy man with his nose


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 26, 2013)

Henry OP.


----------



## Irony (Dec 17, 2013)

Check this out, its at the community college here after hours


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 20, 2013)

haaai guies


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> haaai guies


 
Oh Kevin, that looks better than last time!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 20, 2013)

When I am omnipotent ruler of the omniverse, I will have each and every one of those god damn vacuum cleaners destroyed... 


Oh Henry... how I loath your mocking grin...


----------



## THANOSJ3 (Dec 20, 2013)

at parent's home.Thessaloniki's Server tested because at Athens horrible lag.






at my home...it's a bit old i can say 
8Mb/s max..so 7.12 it's ok i can say..





both speed's can't do for stream..pfff

let's wait for a vdsl line or satelite..


----------



## Zedicus (Dec 23, 2013)

headless server i own, line has 2MB QOSed to another purpose also so this test can not show full line speed. file was 348 meg vista sp.

just wanted to add that it is a AMD server with an intel nic.  for the price performance category i am always an AMD guy but a dedicated intel nic gets about 33% better performance then the onboard nic.  and yes, i verified this myself on this exact box.   onboard is gigabit realtek codec, intel nic is on the pcie bus and is the intel nic with the heatsink on it.  best nics ever, totally worth the 19$, even if i was just using the computer for gaming.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 24, 2013)

And I'm very happy with it.


----------



## pdimar1 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 3, 2014)

Proud new papa of my first ever 12MB speed connection. I've been a Qwest/Centrury Link customer for over 22 years, so I always talk to their Loylaties (promo) dept to get the best deal I can. They basically say as long as it's not the same deal back to back, they can work something out. This is running me $27.50.

*Speedtest.net*





*Pingtest.net*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2014)

T-Mobile LTE on my Nexus 4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2014)

My DayZ server on a OC3 card.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, my DL speed is suddenly now testing at 13.3Mbps instead of the 10.5 previously!


----------



## vargis14 (Jan 18, 2014)

There is my home Fios Connection. Paying for 75dwn and 35up 5 HDTV boxes one is a HDTV DVR  accessible by all HDTV's and 2 standard tv boxes along with phone with a battery backup $109 + taxes. No CAP! I wanted to get their 150/65 service since the cost to upgrade from 35/15 to 75/35 was 5$ a year ago, but they want $55 more a month for the first 3 months then it would be 80$ a month more it is definitely not worth the extra money. I would love to double my speed but not for 50-75% more then I am paying now including TV and phone. They are nuts.

BTW hello everyone


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 18, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> my DL speed is suddenly now testing at 13.3Mbps instead of the 10.5


And for how much do you pay for?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 18, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> And for how much do you pay for?



I pay $27.50, which is good pricing for west coast US.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

At the bar, using their 11g that the jukebox uses.






 In the exact same spot, using my Clear Wireless hotspot.

Neither are stellar, but, in this location (ground floor of a concrete building with only a glass entry door) it is not so bad.


----------



## Anggoro (Feb 24, 2014)

not bad for a crowded university connection.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2014)

testmy.net is a better measure of overall connection rate


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 24, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> testmy.net is a better measure of overall connection rate


Cool domain name, nice charts, clipboard function, ugly image for sharing, many ways to share result...





http://testmy.net/db/iUP9HzV.HqvYE4A


> :::.. Internet Speed Test Result Details ..:::
> Download Connection Speed:: 920 Kbps or 0.9 Mbps
> Download Speed Test Size:: 1.3 MB or 1376 kB or 1409024 bytes
> Download Binary File Transfer Speed:: 115 kB/s
> ...



Conclusion: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 11, 2014)

Lionheart said:


>


Cable I suspect?


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 11, 2014)

Download 20Mbps / Upload 10Mbps  Videotron câble connection.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 11, 2014)

Ubuntu results, advertised is 120/10.  Also do not have any Intel ethernet drivers installed, just Ubuntu's default drivers.


----------



## R3ign (Mar 11, 2014)

My work's EFM connection :/


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2014)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Cable I suspect?



Yeah I got Bigponds Ultimate Cable bundle, need better upload but it ain't a big issue 

Wooo I've just hit my 4000th post!  Do I get any more stars tpu staff?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 11, 2014)

Lionheart said:


> Yeah I got Bigponds Ultimate Cable bundle, need better upload but it ain't a big issue
> 
> Wooo I've just hit my 4000th post!  Do I get any more stars tpu staff?


Do you find that when it gets used more in peak times it slows down a lot?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2014)

friend of mine went to a LAN event at one of the major universities here in aus...


----------



## R3ign (Mar 11, 2014)

Mussels said:


> friend of mine went to a LAN event at one of the major universities here in aus...


Christ! would love to get those speeds! i'm still on ADSL 8mbps max


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2014)

that speedtest was with 4-500 people on the connection, most of them downloading :/


----------



## R3ign (Mar 11, 2014)

:O thats just unfair


----------



## Daeso (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2014)

this here is at work, with 6 ppl currently here and a lot of servers online on a 60/60mbit fiber connection:


----------



## Fizban (Apr 9, 2014)

Home connection, not great, but could be worse.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 10, 2014)

Mine on the gnex. Wifi. 27 ft from router. Pay for 22/1.5 tho.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2014)

LTE on my phone at work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 15, 2014)

miomol said:


> But on torrents I can get up to 80Mb/s:



60mbps = 7.5MB/s  ~= 7616kB/s

Your torrents are downloading at the same speed as your speedtest.

If you were getting 80mbps your download speed would be ~10240kB/s


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2014)

Just did a speedtest, it might be luck of the draw but I'm supposed to get 50 down and 8 or 10 up last time I checked.






I thought that it might have been a bug or something so I tried it again to be safe...





Edit: I stand corrected. Comcast upgrade 50Mbit boost to 105Mbit and Extreme 105 is now Extreme 150 with 150Mbit down. All free for those who were already paying for it.


----------



## Dimi (May 14, 2014)

Recently got an upgrade from 150mbit to 200mbit which is always nice i suppose as it was a free upgrade.


----------



## v12dock (May 27, 2014)

My ISP is increasing speeds on all tiers. I went from 30/3 to this after I rebooted my modem last night. Great upload speeds for a signal channel 16 QAM upstream


----------



## THE_EGG (May 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> friend of mine went to a LAN event at one of the major universities here in aus...


brb I must check UQ again


----------



## d1nky (May 27, 2014)

new fibre broadband! paying for 100 DL, must be peak times?!


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2014)

Good to see last-mile copper keeping up with fiber just fine. 
I would expect lower latency on fiber though, so maybe you're right and it's just a busy time of day.

Speedtest gives me 119 tops where torrents reflect that as well. I'm also running the torrent on my gateway and viewing it with Transmission Remote, so it's probably an accurate representation of what my connection is capable of since wi-fi won't be a bottleneck. If anything this is reason for me to start pulling up floor boards in the attic and running some CAT6 to my office.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 28, 2014)

@ UQ using a taichi31. I'm not sure why speedtest is showing it being so slow. Steam and Origin download at around 8-10MB/s.

EDIT: never mind steam and origin are downloading at only ~5MB/s today. It seems that it is fastest on Tuesdays -.-


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2014)

You got conduit? 





Aquinus said:


> Good to see last-mile copper keeping up with fiber just fine.
> I would expect lower latency on fiber though, so maybe you're right and it's just a busy time of day.
> 
> Speedtest gives me 119 tops where torrents reflect that as well. I'm also running the torrent on my gateway and viewing it with Transmission Remote, so it's probably an accurate representation of what my connection is capable of since wi-fi won't be a bottleneck. If anything this is reason for me to start pulling up floor boards in the attic and running some CAT6 to my office.
> View attachment 56953


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> You got conduit?


No, that's the hard thing. The house was built in 1901 so the house isn't exactly wiring friendly which is why I've been putting it off. I want it more for local transfers since my wi-fi seems to speedtest the connection just fine. This test was on wi-fi:


----------



## usmc362 (May 28, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3528099551


----------



## visi1617 (May 28, 2014)

work - cabled in


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> No, that's the hard thing. The house was built in 1901 so the house isn't exactly wiring friendly which is why I've been putting it off. I want it more for local transfers since my wi-fi seems to speedtest the connection just fine. This test was on wi-fi:



Homes built in the Later 90s early 2000s are built wire friendly just about.


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Homes built in the Later 90s early 2000s are built wire friendly just about.



Yeah, my house is about a century too old for that. 
In defense, it is possible to run wires without too much hassle. The issue is that I can only use walls on the inside of the house as well as the fact that I don't have a spot marked out in the attic for a patch panel for the modem and gateway and such, so it's a big project if it undertake it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Yeah, my house is about a century too old for that.
> In defense, it is possible to run wires without too much hassle. The issue is that I can only use walls on the inside of the house as well as the fact that I don't have a spot marked out in the attic for a patch panel for the modem and gateway and such, so it's a big project if it undertake it.



wire wrap,- Smart panels are good but you might aswell have a switch in the panel with the modem, and wifi routers across the house on cat5 ethernet (2 pairs used in cat 5-white-green,white-orange), gigabit ethernet uses all 4 pairs Blue, Orange, Green,Brown depending on size of home. Dialtone (Voip or Pots) would have to use a separate cat 5 line if using gigabit ethernet. Always have 2 cat 5 or better and coax home runs from where the telco box is to the smart panel (patch panel)


----------



## minx (May 31, 2014)

One of the 5 (5-route-connection) connections at my company:







They are combined through an array of PCs using our custom software to deliver 5 10k kB/s downstreams and one single 50k kB/s+ upload (hosting'n'stuff). The test above is what you get at an ordinary desk (regular employee). Whole company is wired.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

Three shots at 20, on the 5g router at the coffee shop. I was hitting upper 20's yesterday downloading some Steam games. I am LOVING my new intel AC 7260!!



The Coffee Shop, same one, w/ my 11n single band...http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-speedtest-net-speeds.101525/page-34#post-2956889

I'd post another from the Bar but, nothing there has changed for years...nothing...http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-speedtest-net-speeds.101525/page-39#post-3070412


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 8, 2014)

Its been awhile


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 8, 2014)

Got home from vacation and just about shit myself at my randomly upgraded TWC speeds:





Should apparently be 200/20 with a new modem. Upgraded for free from 30/5.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 22, 2014)

And I'm already "happy" with that because it's usually 1mbps down and 0.1mbps up...for a package that is "up to 2mbps"...


----------



## xvi (Jul 25, 2014)

Brought my SteamBox in to work. (We're an ISP. I think there's a 100mbps link somewhere that's limiting me.)




I get giggly when things go fast.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 25, 2014)

xvi said:


> Brought my SteamBox in to work.
> 
> View attachment 57981
> 
> ...


This gave me the giggles.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 4, 2014)

From my house in northern VA.
Wired
Verizon Fios


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2014)

mdbrotha03 said:


> From my house in northern VA.
> Wired
> Verizon Fios


Wow, since when did FIOS start offering symmetric bandwidth?


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Wow, since when did FIOS start offering symmetric bandwidth?



I believe about 2 or 3 weeks ago.  I originally signed up for 75Mbps/35Mbps about a month ago for install on the 1st of Aug.  I'd say about 2 weeks ago, I saw a post on dslreports.com stating that they were moving to symmetrical bandwidth.  I called the Verizon and had them change my install to 150Mbps up and down.  This will be pushed out to existing customers soon.  You may be able to call and request the upgrade ahead of time.  All of their tiers have gone symmetrical and they have bumped the lowest tier to 25Mbps vs 15/5 for the old one.

Link for existing customers.
http://campaign.verizon.com/fasterspeeds/?CMP=DMC-CVZ_ZZ_FD_Z_DO_N_X00002


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2014)

mdbrotha03 said:


> I believe about 2 or 3 weeks ago.  I originally signed up for 75Mbps/35Mbps about a month ago for install on the 1st of Aug.  I'd say about 2 weeks ago, I saw a post on dslreports.com stating that they were moving to symmetrical bandwidth.  I called the Verizon and had them change my install to 150Mbps up and down.  This will be pushed out to existing customers soon.  You may be able to call and request the upgrade ahead of time.  All of their tiers have gone symmetrical and they have bumped the lowest tier to 25Mbps vs 15/5 for the old one.
> 
> Link for existing customers.
> http://campaign.verizon.com/fasterspeeds/?CMP=DMC-CVZ_ZZ_FD_Z_DO_N_X00002


Verizon doesn't serve up my area. My only options are Comcast for cable and Fairpoint for fiber and so far, Comcast is doing pretty well, although I too would like symmetric bandwidth.  I used to have 50Mbit down and out of nowhere Comcast upgraded me (for free) to 105Mbit (119Mbit realized), but I'm still stuck with 11-12Mbit up, which is still perfectly adequate as I don't tend to host stuff out of my home.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Verizon doesn't serve up my area. My only options are Comcast for cable and Fairpoint for fiber and so far, Comcast is doing pretty well, although I too would like symmetric bandwidth.  I used to have 50Mbit down and out of nowhere Comcast upgraded me (for free) to 105Mbit (119Mbit realized), but I'm still stuck with 11-12Mbit up, which is still perfectly adequate as I don't tend to host stuff out of my home.



Surprisingly, Verizon is my only option.  Usually on military bases your only choice is the cable company.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2014)

This is with me running a VPN and my kids streaming Netflix


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2014)

With only me on the internet.







Me using mobile data


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> With only me on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly the house speed isn't that bad for gaming and such. What's killing you is that damn ping. Have you tried a different router? Something seems off with a DL speed like that and such a high ping.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly the house speed isn't that bad for gaming and such. What's killing you is that damn ping. Have you tried a different router? Something seems off with a DL speed like that and such a high ping.


Tried with 4 different routers and 2 different modems. The speeds are just shit all summer because there are more people on their terrible network. The speeds are acceptable after midnight (10down, 2 up, and 40ish ping). It's either I'm with this company (with no data cap) or I switch to someone slightly faster and only have 40GB a month.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Tried with 4 different routers and 2 different modems. The speeds are just shit all summer because there are more people on their terrible network. The speeds are acceptable after midnight (10down, 2 up, and 40ish ping). It's either I'm with this company (with no data cap) or I switch to someone slightly faster and only have 40GB a month.


Man something is up with that ping. Have you called them about this?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man something is up with that ping. Have you called them about this?


When they know they're the only decent option in your area they don't give a shit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> When they know they're the only decent option in your area they don't give a shit.


I would try man.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, Verizon FiOS in this area is doing a mass cut over to make the upload speeds the same as the download speed paid for.
As an example... I had 75/35; and, now after some provisioning fixing ('cause someone knocked out my service), we now have 75/75.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Wow, since when did FIOS start offering symmetric bandwidth?


pretty easy on fttp, not so easy on copper... Any home with FTTP has been built within the last 10 years pretty much- already have cat5/coax going from the phone box area in to attic at a junction or to a smart panel in a masterbedroom...


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> pretty easy on fttp, not so easy on copper... Any home with FTTP has been built within the last 10 years pretty much- already have cat5/coax going from the phone box area in to attic at a junction or to a smart panel in a masterbedroom...



DOCSIS 3.0 is perfectly capable of providing 150/150mbit and considering (in my case Comcast's) the backbone is fiber, the only thing I lose is 6ms on round-trip communication to the internet by having last-mile copper, which is acceptable IMHO. What I'm annoyed with is Comcast not following suit despite my 119mbit download already.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 18, 2014)

New home connection i was able to upgrade from 50/5 to 150/20 for an extra 10 dollars a month. 150/20 is not officially supported in my area but should be within the next few weeks.


----------



## JUSTIN1982 (Sep 7, 2014)

need help with ping please


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2014)

JUSTIN1982 said:


> View attachment 59012      need help with ping please



The smaller the number the better. Its the distance you are from the server you ran your test from.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bear in mind the other end or your server/equipment has to adjust (step down in speed if that end is faster than your equipment/server or if your server/equipment is faster than the other end).


----------



## JUSTIN1982 (Sep 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bear in mind the other end or your server/equipment has to adjust (step down in speed if that end is faster than your equipment/server or if your server/equipment is faster than the other end).


noo im all 1000mb set up router modem everything this is the ping i get from not even 50 miles away ?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 7, 2014)

JUSTIN1982 said:


> noo im all 1000mb set up router modem everything this is the ping i get from not even 50 miles away ?


It depends on the route to the server it needs to take. For example, someone next door might have Fairpoint Fiber but if they were to ping me (being across the street) the packet would have to travel all the way to fairpoint's top most router, go across the internet however many hops, on to Comcast's network potentially 50 to 200 miles away, then all the way back to my house. As a result a result such a connection would have a latency of something like 50ms instead of <1ms for crossing the street. So depending on where the endpoint is on the internet itself can impact what your ping is.

Example: Speedtest to Comcast's server in Boston:






...and an equally distant server in Vermont that is known to be on a fast fiber backbone:




My bandwidth is just as fast but the route across the internet first requires the packet to travel to Boston or NYC then back to Vermont, as a result the ping is 18ms higher even though I'm just as close physically to the server as I am with Comcast's, it still needs to make that trip probably Boston or NYC, as I said before, to get to the other server anyways.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2014)

1000mb is the max ethernet your equipment can handle behind the modem. The modem will connect at the speed it does. Also it only uses what it needs on ethernet. Its not running at 1000 all the time more like what your modem connection speed is. Ive used speed test.net testmy.net to see if a customer is getting their advertised speed they paid for. Ive also fixed wifi issues by moving the modem from inside desks/tv cabinets to fix speed and reception issues.


----------



## JUSTIN1982 (Sep 8, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1000mb is the max ethernet your equipment can handle behind the modem. The modem will connect at the speed it does. Also it only uses what it needs on ethernet. Its not running at 1000 all the time more like what your modem connection speed is. Ive used speed test.net testmy.net to see if a customer is getting their advertised speed they paid for. Ive also fixed wifi issues by moving the modem from inside desks/tv cabinets to fix speed and reception issues.


thanks guys for everything


----------



## v12dock (Sep 8, 2014)

JUSTIN1982 said:


> View attachment 59012      need help with ping please


 
Are you speeds constant on mediacom?


----------



## JUSTIN1982 (Sep 8, 2014)

v12dock said:


> Are you speeds constant on mediacom?


for the most part yess but im running windows 8  and ive just seen some wierd funny things going in on it security wise i think windows 8 is a joke im seriously thinking about going back to windws 7 ultimate because my ping was way lower with that op systme dowload and upload are the same but ping jumped way up lmao i had windows 98 up there i just caught that


----------



## v12dock (Sep 16, 2014)

ISP maintenance last night and I am now the full speeds I am paying for


----------



## Arjai (Oct 4, 2014)

WiFi at Goldens Deli

Test 2 Same place different Server...


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 4, 2014)

Love my ping


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2014)

New 105Mb/s Comcast Xfinity service... over a 5Ghz N wireless signal;






And with 2.4Ghz N wireless signal:


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 4, 2014)

Lionheart said:


> Love my ping


NBN?


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 5, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> NBN?



Indeed it is friend


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 5, 2014)

in my sig


----------



## Tonduluboy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey guys, how much do u actually paying per month getting 10 MB/s above in your place? I wanna compare to my place, becoz i believe my country is one the most expensive broadband at lowest speed!

I pay close to $30 a month for this SAD speed.
I hate when service is monopolize by 1 company only!


----------



## Tuna Yücer (Oct 7, 2014)

My Internet speeds are good for me.


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 7, 2014)

I really wish I could have a faster internet connection


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2014)

Lionheart said:


> Love my ping



I hate my latency.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2014)

Frick said:


> I hate my latency.



Which would make no difference regardless of the internet you had because you're traffic is traveling crossing the world.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Which would make no difference regardless of the internet you had because you're traffic is traveling crossing the world.



And it proves I'm getting shafted by Aussie ISP's.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2014)

Frick said:


> And it proves I'm getting shafted by Aussie ISP's.


It proves that light, electricity, and radio waves can only travel so fast.


----------



## stefanels (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sounds like adsl not direct from the phone box to the jack you modems on or jack/chord is crappy



Tonduluboy said:


> Hey guys, how much do u actually paying per month getting 10 MB/s above in your place? I wanna compare to my place, becoz i believe my country is one the most expensive broadband at lowest speed!
> 
> I pay close to $30 a month for this SAD speed.
> I hate when service is monopolize by 1 company only!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 26, 2014)

I couldn't actually post the full result because it then froze. Believe it or not, that is actually and improvement over what it was this morning...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

School connection


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 28, 2014)

Lionheart said:


> Love my ping



i can do that ping, bcs my isp hos a server on speedtest, lol...


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2014)

Slightly off-topic, but still pertains to internet speeds. If you guys could chime in over *here* that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

I upgraded my plan, now I pay about $20 USD monthly for 5 Mbps connection:


----------



## oldskooler (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is my Google Fiber speed test. I think I may have another entry here from when we first got it a year ago ( this month ) Too lazy to check. This speed test was done on the new 2nd version of the Google Fiber hardware which has real dual band AC wireless and one less box ( was 3 pieces of hardware, now just 2 ) I do remember our speed being closer to 1gbit with the first hardware they installed. They also keep giving us Nexus 7's. We now have 3. We tried to tell them we didn't need or want the 3rd Nexus 7. We were also given a Samsung Chromebook thats still in the box. We pay $120 a month for everything, except premium movies or sport packages. Needless to say we are spoiled. As far as performance goes, I can download a 28gb install of BF4 from Origin in about 4 - 5 mins. Or if I download a public domain file of say 9gb, it takes under 3 mins normally. anything under 1gb takes a handful of seconds. 250mb AMD drivers take 2 - 3 seconds. My latency on most online games is 10ms. One last interesting fact. My GF and I moved to Kansas City 2 years ago strictly for Google Fiber. We both work from home so it only made sense to take advantage of Google Fiber and make the move.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 3, 2014)

sup guys!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2014)

This is from my phone, LTE


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2014)

Work speeds are a bit better than at home dl-wise. Upstream it's much, much, better.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2014)

I may need to upgrade to 802.11AC. My downstream fluctuates between 90 and 129Mbps. Considering local transfers are similar, I suspect the wireless is my bottleneck half of the time. I plugged my laptop directly into my gateway and I'll get a flat out steady 129Mbps.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2014)

Updated OP to include the ISP of each of the placeholders.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> sup guys!



I'll bet you're a dream to play DayZ with. All those wasted bullets...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'll bet you're a dream to play DayZ with. All those wasted bullets...


When its like that I can't play any games :c I've started downloading singleplayer games for when my internet is acting up


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I've started downloading singleplayer games



Download them now, done by next year?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Download them now, done by next year?


It's usually something like this, but there are just a few days where it is just terrible


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Work speeds are a bit better than at home dl-wise. Upstream it's much, much, better.







Here's at home. As I said, a bit better for DL, much, much better for UL.

Here's HSPA+ for my phone when I'm at work (I don't get those speeds here at home):


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 3, 2014)

oldskooler said:


> Here is my Google Fiber speed test. I think I may have another entry here from when we first got it a year ago ( this month ) Too lazy to check. This speed test was done on the new 2nd version of the Google Fiber hardware which has real dual band AC wireless and one less box ( was 3 pieces of hardware, now just 2 ) I do remember our speed being closer to 1gbit with the first hardware they installed. They also keep giving us Nexus 7's. We now have 3. We tried to tell them we didn't need or want the 3rd Nexus 7. We were also given a Samsung Chromebook thats still in the box. We pay $120 a month for everything, except premium movies or sport packages. Needless to say we are spoiled. As far as performance goes, I can download a 28gb install of BF4 from Origin in about 4 - 5 mins. Or if I download a public domain file of say 9gb, it takes under 3 mins normally. anything under 1gb takes a handful of seconds. 250mb AMD drivers take 2 - 3 seconds. My latency on most online games is 10ms. One last interesting fact. My GF and I moved to Kansas City 2 years ago strictly for Google Fiber. We both work from home so it only made sense to take advantage of Google Fiber and make the move.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 3, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Work speeds are a bit better than at home dl-wise. Upstream it's much, much, better.


Interesting how your ISP gives you more upload than download... I wish I could have this option.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 12, 2014)

Overnight maintenance increased my upload


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 24, 2014)

Not bad considering this is in afghanistan on the air force morale net.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 24, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> Not bad considering this is in afghanistan on the air force morale net.




Yeah, not bad...



entropy13 said:


>




Huhuhuhu


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally got my speed issue with the upload sorted out... its in my sig but just for the hell of it...






also... Dat Google Fibre... do want.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 18, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> its in my sig but just for the hell of it...


Good. Because the user could have signature display disabled.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Updated result. Old speedtest of 78 down, ~40 up has improved considerably with a new PC. Old machine was a Gateway with an AMD E1-1200. New machine is a Dell with a Pentium G3240. Both NICs supported gigabit, but the new machine has a bit more horsepower in the NIC/bus. The switch in my office is gigabit, but I'm still limited by a 100Mbps switch up the line.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

Internet in most of Italy is pretty crap as you can see from my speedtest result...
Ping use to be 14-15ms, but for the past 8 or so months it's doubled that.
I've called them about a million times to notify of the situation but they say everything is normal -_-
Tried a few different modems/routers as well...


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

31 ms is usually no cause for alarm for almost all connections out there. It's likely that the load on their infrastructure is increasing. Check the latency to your ISP's gateway. If you see a jump in latency there, it could indicate a router/modem issue. You'll likely see very quick responses there, but I'd bet traceroute will show a jump in latency a few hops in.
I wouldn't worry about it until it's consistently over 100-300 ms, unless it's a WISP.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> 31 ms is usually no cause for alarm for almost all connections out there. It's likely that the load on their infrastructure is increasing. Check the latency to your ISP's gateway. If you see a jump in latency there, it could indicate a router/modem issue. You'll likely see very quick responses there, but I'd bet traceroute will show a jump in latency a few hops in.
> I wouldn't worry about it until it's consistently over 100-300 ms, unless it's a WISP.



It's just a crappy company that doesn't know what they are doing.
The internet in Italy is so many years behind it's not even funny. This is the best internet you can get if you dont live in a big city like Rome or Milan. It's not even 1mb upload! lol...
And the main company Telecom Italia has a monoply on all installed lines, so even if you have a contract with another company you're still using their lines -_-
The people working there don't even know the standard terms like ping, latency, packet loss.

31 MS to the main hub is bad for online gaming for me...
The lowest I can get to servers in europe is around 50ish MS
NA servers you can bet on 150-250.
When my ping was 14-15ms to the main hub in Milan, I was able to get 21ms server connections practically anywhere in europe without worry.
When playing on NA servers I was getting about 75-90.

i've pretty much completely stopped playing online FPS games because of it.

When I'm in Tokyo, speedtest results ping is always under 10 and alot of the times its like 1ms.
And you can probably imagine download and upload speeds...


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Xorium said:


> It's just a crappy company that doesn't know what they are doing.
> The internet in Italy is so many years behind it's not even funny. This is the best internet you can get if you dont live in a big city like Rome or Milan. It's not even 1mb upload! lol...
> And the main company Telecom Italia has a monoply on all installed lines, so even if you have a contract with another company you're still using their lines -_-
> The people working there don't even know the standard terms like ping, latency, packet loss.
> ...


Tokyo is very dense and it's generally pretty easy to run high speed when everything's relatively close by. Also, it's Japan and they're fantastic like that. I would imagine Italy is fairly dense too though, so I don't know what their excuse is. Like you say, could just be a lack of knowledge/structure.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Like you say, could just be a lack of knowledge/structure.



You can add lazyness to that list and then you got it right. 
The country isn't even that big. I would understand if I was like up in the mountains only being able to get 5-20mb download and less than 1mb up, but where I'm currently at there is really no reason for something like Fibre to not be running.
I mean even non to the home would be an improvement, but they don't offer that...
This is the exact same speed and service i was able to get in the mountains as well... lol...


----------



## Fatal (Feb 10, 2015)

Home/Wired


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 10, 2015)

Fatal said:


> Home/Wired


I see that someone else also has the 105Mbps plan. 





This is on my 5Ghz wi-fi. It's about the fringe of what it can do.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2015)

Rural/coastal/remote  West Wales.    ( GB )
Good enough for HD hornography.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 62565
> 
> Rural/coastal/remote  West Wales.    ( GB )
> Good enough for HD hornography.


do you really need anything faster then?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 11, 2015)

You wont hear me moaning


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 11, 2015)

A chart of hourly runs against a speedtest.net server. Because I was curious how my connection went through the day. It's doing decently.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2015)

Just upgrade my fiber to 90/90mbit and looks like my Asus RT-AC66U Router is doing oki for the moment


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2015)

While watching a youtube video in HD


----------



## RandomSadness (Feb 17, 2015)

Your speed tests sadden me everytime


----------



## theJesus (Feb 17, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> While watching a youtube video in HD



That isn't your home connection, is it?


----------



## peche (Feb 17, 2015)

im ashamed of posting my speed....
Its pretty crappy overhere....


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 17, 2015)

theJesus said:


> That isn't your home connection, is it?


It's his connection at work iirc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2015)

theJesus said:


> That isn't your home connection, is it?



This is just our work WiFi I built using UniFi controller system and nodes.


----------



## DinaAngel (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## LightningJR (Feb 18, 2015)

East coast Canada. Fibre


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2015)

Optical Fiber 100Mbps from Barcelona, Catalonia (Spain)


----------



## Maban (Feb 18, 2015)

A number of years ago before I moved into my current apartment they tore out all the necessary crap for cable internet. Every single other building in the entire city has the option to have Charter which is _minimum_ 60/5. I'm stuck with $40 12/1 and that's the highest available. The building has been out of a contract with Frontier likely for a number of years yet the management hasn't seen restoring functional internet as a priority. If I would have known it was like this I never would have leased it. Thankfully my lease is up end of April. On top of the shitty internet speed, the gateway I currently have is defective making local network transfers cap at 4MB/s on good days.


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 18, 2015)

Maban said:


> A number of years ago before I moved into my current apartment they tore out all the necessary crap for cable internet. Every single other building in the entire city has the option to have Charter which is _minimum_ 60/5. I'm stuck with $40 12/1 and that's the highest available. The building has been out of a contract with Frontier likely for a number of years yet the management hasn't seen restoring functional internet as a priority. If I would have known it was like this I never would have leased it. Thankfully my lease is up end of April. On top of the shitty internet speed, the gateway I currently have is defective making local network transfers cap at 4MB/s on good days.



That sucks bro, out home I get cable, 20/2... compared to this fibre it's disgusting... I am going to miss it..


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 18, 2015)

Mine's still the same as my last post


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2015)

This is from the office ... 



in my home i have 5mbs lease... normal ADSL 2+ ....


Regards,


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 18, 2015)

I had to cut my rates to 50/10 b/c of stupid data caps... switched to business class to avoid the data caps.

had about a $300+ bill due to the freaking overages.. and that was just for the home account. was another 150 for the shop. but now its about $300 for both since they're both on a business class account now. here's the results for the shop.






unfortunately the cable (as in TV) is so basic on my shop account that i don't even get the freaking weather channel lol

you can see my old results in my sig. It's useless having all that speed if i'm just gonna be capped. Installing a bunch of updates on computers all time eats up that 300GB limit in no time. Especially when you add in Netflix, 2 PS4s, an xbox one, a chrome book, and 4 different cell phones, oh and my steam account. So yea... switching to business class for no cap with somewhat slower speeds was the better option (til Google Fibre comes around)


----------



## horik (Feb 22, 2015)

My home connection.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 22, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


>


We've got a new winner!


----------



## v12dock (Apr 11, 2015)

ISP just enabled IPV6


----------



## Jetster (Apr 11, 2015)

http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/867977644.png


----------



## Toothless (Apr 11, 2015)

Jetster said:


> http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/867977644.png


You make me want to move back to Portland.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2015)

This is my wireless.  AC Adapter.  One floor up two rooms over. My old Netgear WNDR4300 would not even reach this room

This is 802.11 AC
*Bufffalo WXR-1900DHP AirStation Extreme AC 1900 *


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 21, 2015)

Like I care...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2015)

Here's the T1 in all its outdated glory!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 4, 2015)

Just upgraded my service from 18 Mb/s to 50 Mb/s and a cheaper price


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 4, 2015)

Cable company gave an upgrade from 20/2 to 50/5 to anyone who has the wireless enabled on their modem. ($2.95/month)

The great thing is they must have upgraded the lines where I am because I called tech support a while back and they said I couldn't upgrade to 40/4 where I live.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2015)

50/50 fiber , 3 computers online, wifi


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Aquinus (Jul 4, 2015)

802.11n @ 5Ghz. Comcast still does everything I need it to.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 4, 2015)

not too bad for 60/5


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Winudertas (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow, everyone's ping is just awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## taz420nj (Jul 24, 2015)

This is 50/10..  It's a mom-and-pop ISP too but they just finished a compete network overhaul where they ran fiber to every property in central/western Kansas - even remote/rural properties in the middle of wheat fields, LOL!

They do also have 100/100 and 1Gb/1Gb service available..  I'd love to have 1Gb symmetrical but I can't justify $250 a month for it.. 

And this one is on my Galaxy S5 (on 4G, same ISP)


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 24, 2015)

Your people connection is awesome, I am years behind:




LOL!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 24, 2015)

Just moved back to UK from Canada, now living on the IOW and thought it would be poop. I was pleasantly surprised -





Uncapped and cheap for the first year  Yay, just need a new rig which is on my agenda this Summer


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## wolar (Jul 24, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Your people  connection is awesome, I am years behind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not that better i quess, too expensive here


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 25, 2015)

Got an upgrade to my internet.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Jul 25, 2015)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4531230011

177.43 down
12.20 up


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Jul 27, 2015)

My home connection





However, actual download speed is much faster:





All this for 23.90 euros (around $26.5) a month, TV and telephone included in the price.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 31, 2015)

finished college, got a job, shifted to new apartment in new city, got internets 
growing up aint so bad XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Frick (Jul 31, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>



I know people with such connections, and the only thing they do is stream movies through crappy ISP supplied routers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 31, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>


sweeeeeeet jeebus. all the 4k youtube videos :S


----------



## Agility (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 31, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>





Agility said:


>


That is faster than my HDD transfer rate. LOL!


----------



## kozad (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Makaveli (Aug 25, 2015)

Hitron Docsis 3.0 24x8 modem 
Netgear R7000 running asus merlin firmware.

Connection is 100/10


----------



## jonathan1107 (Aug 25, 2015)

kniaugaudiskis said:


> My home connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap how?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 26, 2015)

jonathan1107 said:


> Holy crap how?


Software bug or server bottleneck. LOL!


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## stevednmc (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out how to use IPv6..lol


----------



## natr0n (Aug 26, 2015)

stevednmc said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to use IPv6..lol



http://speedtest.comcast.net/
All new modems should handle it automatically I would believe.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 26, 2015)

For those of you looking to get rid of that bloated flash-only speed test, there's:

http://openspeedtest.com/


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 26, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> For those of you looking to get rid of that bloated flash-only speed test, there's:
> 
> http://openspeedtest.com/



Nice the only thing I don't like about it is you cannot choose your server its done automatically by the test.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 26, 2015)

Makaveli said:


> Nice the only thing I don't like about it is you cannot choose your server its done automatically by the test.


It chose the nearest available server in my country... It could be nearer, of course.



yesyesloud said:


> For those of you looking to get rid of that bloated flash-only speed test, there's


+1. Flash is just obsolete and unnecessary. Finally!


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 26, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> That is faster than my HDD transfer rate. LOL!



That's megabits (Mb/s), not megabytes (MB/s) like your SSD 
8 bits = 1 byte


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 26, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> That's megabits (Mb/s), not megabytes (MB/s) like your SSD


I have no SSD, unfortunately.

I have just a mechanical HDD, with transfer rate of 30MB/s. So 500Mbits+ is definitely faster than my HDD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Urban_225 (Aug 31, 2015)

France - Montpellier - Orange


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2015)

This is the crap I put up with in the middle of nowhere in BC Canada....
Second test to Toronto,  doesn't change much at least...


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2015)

Well. The people at Comcast thought it would be funny to hike my rate by 20 dollars a month. On the other hand, when I did a speed test plugged in with a cable, it seems my 105mbit has been upgraded to 150Mbit. Ehh... I'm not happy about the price and I'll never use it until I wire my tower in... I had to plugin my laptop to figure I was getting more, my 5Ghz is topping out at 130Mbps.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 15, 2015)

It's OK, feeling better now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2015)

wow you guys have slow internet.
i bet you're all jealous of what i get


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

@Mussels, i am







my WWW is so slow everything is black and white and people speak in squeaky voices


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Mussels, i am
> 
> View attachment 68526
> my WWW is so slow everything is black and white and people speak in squeaky voices



its that bad here that our last prime minister actually said our minister for communications invented the internet.
(He also mentioned a suppository of knowledge, and ate whole onions live on TV so he was a little strange)
The inventor of the internet is now our current prime minister. things are not going well down under.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 15, 2015)

Crap here too...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> suppository of knowledge



is that a typo for " repository" cos id love to see a link to that vid


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> He also mentioned a suppository of knowledge


Can i be politicaly correcting you

"He also mentioned a suppository user and that makes him
a pessyary imst

Oops thought you were talking about our prime twat ..................   i was of course


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> is that a typo for " repository" cos id love to see a link to that vid


Not related to speedtests but here you go;


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

@THE_EGG thanks for the that, i love Aussies and hate politicians worldwide.


Hes a bad advert for all the "ice " your politicicians are taking at the bondage parties they seem to frequent with outlaw bikie groups in desolate homsteads populated by generations of inbreds.


PS good luck in the rugby cos your gonna be taking a few suppositories during that


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 15, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


>



Omg how?


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 15, 2015)

I posted in this thread two and a half years ago and things did not change one bit for me since then
before:




now:




Correction, they got little worse, and yes it's rated as better ... it's all about how *relatively* crappy your internet connection is


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## R-T-B (Oct 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> its that bad here that our last prime minister actually said our minister for communications invented the internet.
> (He also mentioned a suppository of knowledge, and ate whole onions live on TV so he was a little strange)
> The inventor of the internet is now our current prime minister. things are not going well down under.




It's too bad.  If Steve Irwin has survived I might be able to forgive your country for claiming to have invented the internet (because he was awesome).  As it is, I'm afraid you've become a black hole of internet suckage.

Fun fact: when my internet sucks, I blame Australia.

Just messing with you.  Sorta.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

When my internet was "fast," I still had hair on my head.




My internet now brings me shame. 




Blue-Knight said:


> That is faster than my HDD transfer rate. LOL!


If your HDD transfers at 87 MB/s, you need a new HDD.  New, high-density 7200 RPM drives can pull 200+ MB/s.  Remember: Mb / 8 = MB.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

recruit your politicians from Wales





Julia Gillard

While Barry-born *Julia Gillard* has become Australia's first female prime minister, she is not the first Welsh person in the job. North Wales got there first, with the title going to Billy Hughes, a Welsh speaker raised in Llandudno, which is now in the county of Conwy.

You cant buy this bunch of champions though, completely incorruptable and they dont inject methamphetamine. (or similar)



http://www.superfast-cymru.com/faqs


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 2, 2015)

This is the best you'll get here in Ausland


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 2, 2015)

1nf3rn0x said:


> This is the best you'll get here in Ausland


Telstra Cable yeh? When I was still living with my folks who had Optus Cable I'd get about 90down and about 2up which was way better than ADSL2+ which I have now to say the least. Cable seems to be the best you can get unless you're lucky enough to have access to NBN.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 3, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> Telstra Cable yeh? When I was still living with my folks who had Optus Cable I'd get about 90down and about 2up which was way better than ADSL2+ which I have now to say the least. Cable seems to be the best you can get unless you're lucky enough to have access to NBN.



Yep exactly. I had ADSL2+ previously which was horrendous. Talking about 500KB/ps download and 128KB/ps upload. Theoretically max is 24mbps but that is not possible unless you live literally across the road from the exchange.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 3, 2015)

Always good to have a neighbor, who runs gPON networks 
As a favor, he bumped my *free* 30Mbps to 100Mbps, because apparently in the modern world my average 400GB/month data usage is "nothing" comparing to terabytes that his other clients use.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> my WWW is so slow everything is black and white and people speak in squeaky voices



Black and white with squeaky voices you say?

I think your internet is just infested with badgers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 4, 2015)

You may not be familiar with the expression in America but we say 
" bOdgers" it is used for someone who is unprofessional or inept........now, far be it from me to suggest that a major global telecoms firm could take ages to enable a government funded infrastructure or to roll it out to those who have been prioritized....like me !

We got the enablement letter last week....i cant afford any of them now..bastards.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 4, 2015)

TWC recently deployed MAXX to my area - it's been great moving from their 50/5 package to this without any price increase.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ran a quick test at lunch. Router shows about 125 people connected to it at this time.


----------



## myinternet (Mar 11, 2016)

My internet speed at home  in Norway  Europe


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

myinternet said:


> My internet speed at home  in Norway  Europe



And you made an account just to say that?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> And you made an account just to say that?



His internet is fast enough to brag...  Hope that's not all he came for though.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> His internet is fast enough to brag...  Hope that's not all he came for though.



There was no picture yet when I was just reading his post.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> There was no picture yet when I was just reading his post.



Ah.  That would've made it slightly more special.

My internet with no-one on.  Comcast has actually been doing ok lately, although they are exceptional at raping my wallet each month too:


----------



## SimJett (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## remixedcat (Mar 13, 2016)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1800600183


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 15, 2016)

desktop while streaming flash stuff


----------



## xvi (Mar 15, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> desktop while streaming flash stuff


Pretty decent. (Sidenote, cost?)
I'm liking Speedtest Beta, but it definitely needs some fixing before release (like images that actually work).


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 15, 2016)

we pay 70/mo. and yeah I hate using the stupid flash site to share results


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> we pay 70/mo. and yeah I hate using the stupid flash site to share results



About in line with my comcast service if you were to piece apart the bundle (we do home phone + TV as well for my folks)


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 15, 2016)

I just have internet... I got 3 rokus so don't need TV for my actual TVs  ha ha


----------



## Frick (Mar 15, 2016)

At the office, which means it's about €110/month. Meanwhile I at home have the same ISP and have 100/100 for about a tenth of that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2016)

My servers (Minecraft/Dayz)


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 15, 2016)

You guys really enjoy fast speed.​Hope torrenting is allowed coz if not...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2016)

Paying €44,50/month 40/4Mb/s internet+TV


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

Guys , all that data could be a bit misleading . If You ping to the local net of the ISP , the speed is the fastest . If You try another continent , the things change . Most important for me is the speed at which games are downloaded , like Steam and Origin . I download from Steam/Origin at 85Mbit /s


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


> Guys , all that data could be a bit misleading . If You ping to the local net of the ISP , the speed is the fastest . If You try another continent , the things change . Most important for me is the speed at which games are downloaded , like Steam and Origin . I download from Steam/Origin at 85Mbytes /s



Most people download from their own country so yea it does matter. This is why steam and origin have multiple download servers and you can pick the one closest to you.


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> Most people download from their own country so yea it does matter. This is why steam and origin have multiple download servers and you can pick the one closest to you.



Yes , mirror servers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


> Yes , mirror servers



also if you want a example of doing a speed test from across the globe, here is mine to liverpool


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> also if you want a example of doing a speed test from across the globe, here is mine to liverpool



Huh , lucky one ! Yet , i dont complain

To South Gloucestershire hosted by Zare
ping 60ms , dowload 67.01Mb/s ,upload 39.11Mb/s

Might try another continent


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 15, 2016)

I would kill for what most of you have.

Yeah, can laugh at my huge ping.






....it cost me over 70 bucks for that, plus 20GB cap.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


> Huh , lucky one ! Yet , i dont complain
> 
> Might try another continent



So show off your own speeds!


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


>





little cat said:


> I download from Steam/Origin at 85Mbytes /s


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


>


That was not my country , here :
I live in Bulgaria , EU :


----------



## Frick (Mar 15, 2016)

little cat said:


> I download from Steam/Origin at 85Mbytes /s



No you don't. 

Just for the heck of it.



> Realistic test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We learn that a) the Internet is amazeballs and b) speed and latency changes depending on distance and quality of connection and c) no shit. Also tangential d) I really want to go to Kamchatka. And finally e) I really want a visual traceroute for Speedtest.


----------



## little cat (Mar 15, 2016)

Frick said:


> No you don't.
> 
> Just for the heck of it.
> 
> ...



Huh , huh , 85Mbit/s of course !!! My bad I changed it . Last time i saw 10.4MBytes/s or about 83Mbit/s


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 15, 2016)

This is my internet speed it is advertised as 1 gigabit per second,  I think I am frankly limited my motherboard ethernet instead. I am not bragging.  I can't fully take advantage of this speed. Also I am using wifi which result in less speed.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 15, 2016)

Just did a retest after wiping dish down and cleaning the stupid f connector (need a better one, stock one they put on is not water proof).

...I still dislike my pings...







Huh, nope, sever in Pensacola is just crap...






 Wow, a F+....darn.    I got a new record.

For giggles. Lets try Britain.






Yep, sever in Pensacola is a sucky server.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 15, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> Most people download from their own country so yea it does matter. This is why steam and origin have multiple download servers and you can pick the one closest to you.


Actually it doesn't matter, Steam, I ping to the closest city 2 hrs away but yet I ping to Chicago *13hrs* away or Michigan further too and wouldn't ya know it, it's a lot faster so go figure.

Besides seeding torrents what's the real benefit of an 800mb connection when 98% of the sites ppl use don't even come close to feeding that kind of speed?


----------



## Barddg (Apr 10, 2016)

Wired, at home, and as far as I know its a DSL 6000 connection. Altho my max download speed is 600kb/s RARELY, on average its around 530. Is that normal, I dunno. My network knowledge is pretty limited.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 10, 2016)

Well just for fun. ~ 15€ per month.


----------



## Roy Wright (Apr 10, 2016)

Samsung Note 5 WiFi 802.11AC 5ghz. Dunedin New Zealand


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1800600183
> 
> View attachment 72852



I can beat this on my iphone 





Testing with QWeb in Albasserdam in Nederland


----------



## Roy Wright (Apr 10, 2016)

Yea I need to change providers I pay for 1000mbps down 500mbps up but only get this these dayshttp://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5239464984 I used to get the speeds when i first signed up, http://s9.postimg.org/z1iq9ewxr/10847306_966934816657694_5809105194396740031_o.jpg


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 10, 2016)

Darn, wish I could even get a small amount of those speeds at prices like that.

Was out in Britain for two weeks last year.  Boy, was I abusing that internet in the hotel.    Heck, think the whole unit was.  We where going nuts on it.


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 10, 2016)

152mbps download and 15.65mbps upload


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2016)

arnoo1 said:


> 152mbps download and 15.65mbps upload



Ziggo?


----------



## scevism (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/5240200111.png


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2016)

scevism said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5240200111.png



Hmm, did I read that correctly? "Faster than 71% of GB" ?
So the average internet speed there appears not so super speedy...
Do they still Dial-Up there?


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 10, 2016)

Not the fastes line but it is plenty for me since im the only one using it and dosent share it a all whit others. 60/60 Mbits and it is my home fiberline and using a wire directly to pc. I hate wireless. Location: Denmark europe.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 10, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I can beat this on my iphone
> 
> View attachment 73647
> 
> Testing with QWeb in Albasserdam in Nederland


How far was the server though?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 11, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> How far was the server though?







speedtest says about 450km's


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 11, 2016)

id upgrade but i have fttp and my ont is an old model thats only rated at 100mb. I just dont want the net too be down for hours while they swap it out.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 11, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> speedtest says about 450km's



mine is going to the nearest netflix server's city when not using my isp dns


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ziggo?


Yup , it was 120mbps up/ 12 mbps down , they gave free upgrade to 150/15


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 1, 2016)

Finally an upgrade!
Before:


 
After:


 
Now it's only 20 times slower than some of you lucky bastards


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 1, 2016)

Upgraded my cable connection from 100/10 to 250/20

Before






After


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 6, 2016)

well still on my 90/90mbit connection





Thinking about changing isp and get 100/25 mbit and save $15,05 / €13,35 / £10,45 a month.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## myinternet (Jun 17, 2016)

My internet speed at Home  very fast x)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## ASOT (Jun 22, 2016)

Move from Telekom Romania to RCS-RDS Systems and the improve is good.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 24, 2016)

Office Gigabyte


----------



## Plus Alpha (Jun 24, 2016)

this is mine


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 1, 2016)

Got my new 100/25mbit connection today it runs over cobber from the tv:






I am allowed to use my own router so I done that and if I test with the NetGear C6250EMR AC1600 my IPS gives me i do 113.53 / 29,07 Mb/s to the same server so almost identical so now I am just wondering if I should keep using my ISP's router or if I should keep my own Asus RT-AC66U running Merlin's firmware.

I only changed ISP bcs I can save about $16 / €14 / £12 a month.


----------



## gigeth (Jul 15, 2016)

Please note that the theoretical maximum on gigabit ethernet with MTU=1500 is:

1000 Mbps * 1448 B / 1538 B = 941.48 Mbps


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally some dl speed,  but look at ul...  jeez.  Live in the sticks in Canada and this is what you get!


----------



## Hockster (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Octopuss (Jul 19, 2016)

Still fairly happy with wifi.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2016)

Upgraded today from 40/4Mb to 150/15Mb


----------



## ASOT (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice speeds


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Very nice speeds



Where is yours? 

Ok found it, cool thats very fast!

What do you pay monthly @ASOT ?

I pay 56 Euros/month this includes cable tv.


----------



## ASOT (Jul 25, 2016)

20 Euro's..cable tv digital Ci+ internet/wifi


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2016)

ASOT said:


> 20 Euro's



Somehow I don't believe you lol!.
Any links to the ISP and the package you have?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Somehow I don't believe you lol!.
> Any links to the ISP and the package you have?



It is eastern europe... I pay 16euros for a 250Mb/s optical line...


----------



## Harry9001 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm crying after viewing all these post, mine wont even be the            1/1000000(ok, maybe not that slow) of the speeds listed here 

I pay around 15usd(after converstion thou) 
@Hockster, i miss Shaw trust me when you shift to India and experience the internet speed, you'll miss Shaw too!
I literally cry while downloading stuff


----------



## Hockster (Jul 30, 2016)

Called up my cable co. to try and reduce my package price. Got into the new speed tier for less money. And they tossed in a couple of portals for my PVR system. Sweet!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2016)

From BC to NY...  and I've got a 150mb modem coming soon.....  5 bucks increase,  can't wait...
Edit:  looks like Hockster got sold on the same package...  except I'm in the toolies and they have to mail me my new modem.....


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2016)

Jeez,  paid for 150,  and this is what I get:


----------



## Hockster (Aug 4, 2016)

Try a different server. Trail might be limited:




Edmonton to Vancouver:


----------



## johnspack (Aug 5, 2016)

Huh...  well still not as good,  definately an improvement:


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 5, 2016)

Just upgraded this week from 80/80. Disregard the 197 up speed they were still balancing it. It's 150/150


----------



## SithLord (Aug 5, 2016)

ehh..


----------



## johnspack (Aug 17, 2016)

Same here,  still not getting my 150 speeds yet...



eh...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 14, 2016)

Okay,  happier now...  when do we get the next upgrade?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 18, 2016)

I will hop in again also. Upgraded my plan... costy 15euros per month.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2016)

It's nice to see that my new secured vpn has a great speed after talking with tech support I get almost the same speed as my isp gives me


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 29, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> It's nice to see that my new secured vpn has a great speed after talking with tech support I get almost the same speed as my isp gives me



The latency still kinda sucks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The latency still kinda sucks.
> 
> Even from my turf to your.



Can't see ur pic, and yeh ms will always suck on a high secured vpn, but funny enough the few online games I play from time to time doesn't have any lag for it so it's fine with me


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 29, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Can't see ur pic, and yeh ms will always suck on a high secured vpn, but funny enough the few online games I play from time to time doesn't have any lag for it so it's fine with me



manual mode.... so I am having less latency shooting to your server even from my old Riga. Still bad thou.


----------



## ixi (Sep 30, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I will hop in again also. Upgraded my plan... costy 15euros per month.



Do I see what you see?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2016)

haha if I want I can switch back to fiber and get 300/300mbit for $74/€66/£57 but srsly I don't need it, I am happy with my 100/25mbit that costs like $30/€27/£23 a month I save money I can use on smth else


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Oct 20, 2016)

Comcast just increased the speed, tested before at download 177.20 upload 12.17. after 237.01/12.13
got an email stating new speed just reset cable modem and upgraded  itself.
upload speed still sucks but nice gain on the download speed.


----------



## HarryTheFish (Oct 26, 2016)

This a wired connection at home (I work at home though).
Downside, I pay 180 euros per month which it's not worth for a normal home connection.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 26, 2016)

HarryTheFish said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5746037460
> 
> This a wired connection at home (I work at home though).
> Downside, I pay 180 euros per month which it's not worth for a normal home connection.
> ...



Speedtest should give u that option but it should work if u copy the png link and click on the image icon and click on the "Insert" button u should get the image like below:


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 26, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Speedtest should give u that option but it should work if u copy the png link and click on the image icon and click on the "Insert" button u should get the image like below:



When a ssd is a bottleneck haha


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 26, 2016)

i WISH i had those speed available....


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2016)

not bad for an 100/20 fiber connection soon to be 1000/500 as soon as my ISP gets it's shit together


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 27, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> not bad for an 100/20 fiber connection soon to be 1000/500 as soon as my ISP gets it's shit together



I throught fiber was suppose to have the same speed up and down, but I guess ur isp starts with the same bollocks as in my country


----------



## HarryTheFish (Oct 27, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I throught fiber was suppose to have the same speed up and down, but I guess ur isp starts with the same bollocks as in my country


 
There is no treason for a fiber connection to have a slower upload speed. Usually, 1 provider has made the investment of laying all the fiber cables and other providers are allowed to use the cables (often by law). The original provider who made the investment usually imposes limitations on the speed (lower download speed and much lower upload speed).


----------



## AvidTechUser (Oct 27, 2016)

(Wireless, home, ADSL2+ broadband)

What a disgrace...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I throught fiber was suppose to have the same speed up and down, but I guess ur isp starts with the same bollocks as in my country



You might be thinking of Cable, fiber here is the same as copper ADSL/VDSL it's asynchronous unless you pay a shitload more for 200/200 Mbps 100/20 is OK for my needs right now as I don't upload a lot of huge files 

@HarryTheFish ... Your right on the money with that comment ISP's here do not own the network infrastructure here the biggest here being Chorus, ISP's rent access from them


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2016)

AvidTechUser said:


> (Wireless, home, ADSL2+ broadband)
> 
> What a disgrace...




I spose your hanging out for the NBN to come past your doorway


----------



## HarryTheFish (Oct 27, 2016)

AvidTechUser said:


> (Wireless, home, ADSL2+ broadband)
> 
> What a disgrace...



Indeed it is, yet it could be worse. A bit over two years ago, my results were way slower and I actually had to work with such a connection. Uploading a file to a client's server sometimes took me 48 hours.




Isn't there any way to upgrade your plan?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 27, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> You might be thinking of Cable, fiber here is the same as copper ADSL/VDSL it's asynchronous unless you pay a shitload more for 200/200 Mbps 100/20 is OK for my needs right now as I don't upload a lot of huge files
> 
> @HarryTheFish ... Your right on the money with that comment ISP's here do not own the network infrastructure here the biggest here being Chorus, ISP's rent access from them



Fibernet in my country is running in like a really small glass tube with insane speeds but is limited to like a 1000/1000mbit for consumers.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 27, 2016)

I run on Wifi but not a Wifi dongle or card, i run a dedicated wire from my PC to an ASUS RT-N1-3U which is used as a repeater, and that is connected to the downstairs BSkyB router which is the Sky SR102 route.


My results... meh..

What matters to me is latency and packet loss, as long as no one is downloading or streaming online video it's impeccable for a wireless connection and never has any packet loss, it has been measured and benchmarked too.









A video of me playing a game that requires a near perfect connection 

My ping to VALVE CS servers can depend on where it connects me, far europe can go as high as 70ms but with zero packet loss, nearer can be as low at 30ms.

There are no UK Valve CS servers. Community server,  once i only had 7ms ping and it was UK based.










Steam downloads i peak at 1.9 MB/s and Origin and Uplay go above 20 MB/s, actual downstream is just under 20.


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 28, 2016)

ChristTheGreat said:


> When a ssd is a bottleneck haha



You may want to recheck your math 

That is Mbps not MB/s

That will bottleneck an HDD not a SSD.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 28, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Fibernet in my country is running in like a really small glass tube with insane speeds but is limited to like a 1000/1000mbit for consumers.



our artificial limit is 1000/500 for consumers and probably 1000/1000 for commercial usage but I wouldn't want to pay the price they'll be asking for that speed 1000/500Mbps will end up costing me about $40 bucks a month more than what I pay now


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 28, 2016)

Makaveli said:


> You may want to recheck your math
> 
> That is Mbps not MB/s
> 
> That will bottleneck an HDD not a SSD.


Forgot a ssd is in MB/s xD

Nice speed, I wish i could have this lol.


----------



## yun4l (Oct 28, 2016)

39M ADSL $36/month ...


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2016)

yun4l said:


> 39M ADSL $36/month ...



No option to change provider?


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 29, 2016)

Ya hopefully you have another option!


----------



## yun4l (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope so bros, but consider of the SPEED and cost , it's THE BEST one for now.


----------



## sliderider (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 2, 2017)

Meanwhile at our holiday address in Germany:






Going back home Wednesday.


----------



## Dimi (Jan 2, 2017)

Can't complain really.


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2017)

wish my home connection could be this !


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Derek12 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 2, 2017)

Acceptable down speed, shitty upload but good ping.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## JL87 (Jan 3, 2017)

After years of living in the country suffering with 3g then spotty 4g and data caps for my internet......fiber has arrived!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2017)

this supposed to be what my ISP calls gigabit (D1000/U500) to my town


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2017)

After some bad weeks having trouble getting over 50Mbps did a reset of my router and changed some settings and looks like I am back in full power mode 





I know the ping time is high but think about it, it's over coax to a secured connected so ofc it will go high but it's actually still pretty fast


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> After some bad weeks having trouble getting over 50Mbps did a reset of my router and changed some settings and looks like I am back in full power mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are from the Netherlands?
Nforce? https://www.nforce.com/fiber-internet ?? Never heard of it before!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> You are from the Netherlands?
> Nforce? https://www.nforce.com/fiber-internet ?? Never heard of it before!



Haha no fiber it's over coax if u know what that is


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Haha no fiber it's over coax if u know what that is



Yeah I know, I'm at Ziggo myself, fiber to my home but coax in home.
I mean I never heard of "Nforce" ISP in The Netherlands before, thats what I was saying.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I know, I'm at Ziggo myself, fiber to my home but coax in home.
> I mean I never heard of "Nforce" ISP in The Netherlands before, thats what I was saying.



Haha nforce is a hosting provider together with Tilaa


----------



## ASOT (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Athlonite (Jan 15, 2017)

ASOT said:


>



And That's the sort of speeds I'm supposed to be getting


----------



## Kal_Skirata (Jan 15, 2017)

Wired at home, using Fiber. That was the best mark that I got, but don't know how when starts testing it go way up to 500Mbps. And I pay for 100Mbps


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 16, 2017)

Kal_Skirata said:


> Wired at home, using Fiber. That was the best mark that I got, but don't know how when starts testing it go way up to 500Mbps. And I pay for 100Mbps



Probably your ISP uses some sort of caching hence the instant speed over what it settles down to but if you're paying for 100Mbps and getting 190Mbps I wouldn't be complaining


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

I pay for 60mbs


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## myinternet (Jan 29, 2017)

My current High fiber optic internet speed


----------



## natr0n (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## The Pack (Jan 29, 2017)

UPC @ home 400Mb/s


----------



## ASOT (Jan 29, 2017)

@The Pack  Ping is bad,need improve latency but download seems reasonable


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2017)

Why is that ping bad???


----------



## ASOT (Jan 29, 2017)

For me one is normal .. Ping 1 is good  Mister Earth Dog


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 29, 2017)

ASOT said:


> For me one is normal .. Ping 1 is good  Mister Earth Dog


1ms basically means you're right next door to the speed test server, 10ms isn't bad, it just means that @The Pack is further away from the speed test server than you are to yours.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dbiggs9 said:


> View attachment 83105 I pay for 60mbs



Test it at home on your PC, wired, which should give you better results.


----------



## The Pack (Jan 29, 2017)

i have a diffrent of perhaps 2 Mountains and 170 KM to de next speed test server


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 29, 2017)

The Pack said:


> i have a different of perhaps 2 Mountains and 170 KM to de next speed test server



In which case your ping is entirely normal and acceptable 

@ASOT try pinging a place in New Zealand and be shocked at the horrible pings I get 






wow 132ms ping that's low today


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> 1ms basically means you're right next door to the speed test server, 10ms isn't bad, it just means that @The Pack is further away from the speed test server than you are to yours.


Glad someone is using their head.


----------



## ASOT (Jan 30, 2017)

Someone give Earth Dog a gift,he deserve

So good observer,i bet NASA search u man 

PS: Since i login here always had to say something contrary,not only about my post,about many also post,probably this is your way of life! )))


----------



## ASOT (Jan 30, 2017)

The Pack said:


> UPC @ home 400Mb/s


 
He make test in his area,not elsewhere,so no need to say make test in New Zeeland or Congo!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I asked a question because your statement doesn't make sense. Someone else came in and corrected you. 

10ms isn't slow is the point. It will vary depending on a few factors. Congrats YOU are used to 1ms... but that doesn't mean 10ms is slow.

My apologies for wanting to share facts and correcting where some may go wrong. If your statement went unchecked, people reading it would expect 1ms times and start asking... 'why am I slow?....ASOT[or whoever] said 10ms is slow'... see where that goes?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)

@EarthDog , what are your speeds?


----------



## ASOT (Jan 30, 2017)

I dont know why is act like this,every time contradictory,every time have to say wrong/bad about something,every time has to hate/do something..

I seen this and many others saw too.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I posted in this thread a while ago.. nothing has changed.

Guys... ignore me if you don't like how I post. It really is that simple and no skin off my back. 


@P4-630 

EDIT: I lied.. forgot I moved.. and have a slower connection... Im 50/5 now. I have terrible problems with latency using the SB6190 and need to replace it with a lower model.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol, if "triggered" means one line out of 3 paragraphs in my PM shows dissapointment from your 'in jest' barb, then so be it...

Anyway, will stick to the topic here.. tried to handle it in pm but... replied to me out here??!!


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 30, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> Can you just for once stop over analysing shit, get's annoying to read a pessimistic paragraph about the most smallest thing ever.


He's not over-analyzing anything. @ASOT said something unusual because having 1ms ping is actually highly unusual in most cases and saying that anything more than 1ms is slow is actually just straight up misinformation.


Recon-UK said:


> Dare you to touch thjose LN2 pots bare handed, some skin may come off then





Recon-UK said:


> BTW my post above is humor, no need to PM me saying how triggered you are, i mean no harm lol.


Lets stay on topic, shall we? If @EarthDog PM'ed you about this to get it out of the thread, I suggest you keep the pissing contest in private. People don't want to read that and it only serves to derail the thread.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2017)

Off topic conversation is over. I encourage you all to get back to broadband speeds or more Moderator Brownie Points get handed out today.


----------



## myinternet (Feb 3, 2017)

My  super fast fiber optic intenet speed at home  1ms ping


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 3, 2017)

50mb/s down / 10 up from work (we only have four PCs), optimum is the best.  I get faster speeds at home for less money


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

This is my current speed after an Openreach engineer came on site to do some maintenance:


----------



## myinternet (Feb 27, 2017)

My super fast internet at home wired ethernet connection cable cat6a


----------



## misternikitas (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey guys,
I see all those connections and feel ashamed.....This is considered average in my city...


----------



## misternikitas (Mar 22, 2017)

And this one is from my university. Way better there than home


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2017)

ASOT said:


> For me one is normal .. Ping 1 is good  Mister Earth Dog








I'll see your 1ms and raise you -1ms for 0ms ping


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

how in the F@ck do people get these speeds, and im in a 1st world country & getting on average 60Mb/s ? FFS.  i dont get that....the results are ridiculously high, like they arent real high, silly high.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> how in the F@ck do people get these speeds, and im in a 1st world country & getting on average 60Mb/s ? FFS.  i dont get that....the results are ridiculously high, like they arent real high, silly high.


I feel you. My download is normally no more than 85Mbps, upload is ~1.3Mbps and ping ~10ms.


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 23, 2017)

I can get up to 750mb/s fiber, but it's not even worth it, because I have no use for faster speeds.




After 12 years of stalling the telecom company decided to run fiber to my street. Maybe the constant nagging and begging over the phone helped. Using ADSL2+ for a _very_ long time sucked major balls.

I entertain the idea of living in US because of the goods price, I see so many insane deals that never happen in my country. But your internet providers are total cancer and you pay huge prices for internet with data caps. And that is what's putting me off.


----------



## Frick (Mar 23, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> I entertain the idea of living in US because of the goods price, I see so many insane deals that never happen in my country. But your internet providers are total cancer and you pay huge prices for internet with data caps. And that is what's putting me off.



Moving to the US because of their prices is like cutting off your head to save on hat bills.

EDIT: This is at work:





€75/month, while at home I pay €13/month for 100/100. The reason is this is a businness class connection. It's a small office building and we can only use businness class connections, which means that it's ... better somehow. More stable. The thing is, northern Sweden is very stable when it comes to infrastructure, so the only time there is any issues it is the physical network that goes down. Which makes businness internet pointless, at least on this scale. And 100mb/s would cost €120 or thereabouts. And guess who has a lot of VM data to shuffle around? Me. Blergh.


----------



## Readlight (Mar 23, 2017)

95 download 95 up 150Mbps real 130 If router is close to pc uplod is biger
But internet broks when chainging routers.
Cat 5 ZTE


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> I feel you. My download is normally no more than 85Mbps, upload is ~1.3Mbps and ping ~10ms.





EntropyZ said:


> I can get up to 750mb/s fiber, but it's not even worth it, because I have no use for faster speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Frick said:


> Moving to the US because of their prices is like cutting off your head to save on hat bills.
> 
> EDIT: This is at work:
> 
> ...




 I think a large part of it is because our speeds are *acceptable* in so many places...my internet is consistent, never goes out, has no data limits or caps, and costs around $30/month for a guaranteed 60M down/5M Up ...which for residential uses, is sufficient. My ISP Does offer a higher speed 100+M speeds package, but its like they DONT want anyone to order it, because they have a HUGE fee associated with it to set it up.* One thing i have noticed is that MANY of the speeds that are REALLY high, are from VERY tiny countries, NZ (almost 40 times smaller than the US) or the UK (also 40 times SMALLER than the US..Hell the US is almost the same size as the entire EU)*, rolling out Fiber or Really high end internet speeds would be NO small task.....so until the prospect of undertaking that massive job becomes justifiable, we will be forced to live off of the existing infrastructure.....(1st world problems)


----------



## lyra (Mar 23, 2017)

you would think that student halls internet would be total crap but this is one thing they got right.

i used to be pretty happy with my speed but this thread ruined that T^T i guess ill just have to go and ask some americans what their internet speed is to make me feel happy again


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

lyra said:


> you would think that student halls internet would be total crap but this is one thing they got right.
> 
> i used to be pretty happy with my speed but this thread ruined that T^T i guess ill just have to go and ask some americans what their internet speed is to make me feel happy again


Yup

Fiber has been rolled out in many locations in the US it's just I live in a very rural area..(banjo music plays)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 23, 2017)

not bad for a 60/5 cable connection


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> not bad for a 60/5 cable connection


 Use the techpowerup image uploader or Imgur...that always happens to me

Edit
What do you have Comcast spectrum? Charter spectrum?we have the same provider


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 23, 2017)

Charter


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Charter


me too
im tired of waiting for them to roll out some real high speed packages....other than that ridiculous 100/6 or whatever package,which id get if it didnt have that "one time fee" of $300





try this speedtest, i find it is a bit more accurate.
http://testmy.net/

 I have run a single brand-new ethernet cable with no splitters or adapters from the street output right into my modem to cut down on any possible interference or degradation and to avoid Noise interference , my iphone in my front yard

Damn image detection...screw it....i am tired of dealing with the image function.


----------



## Frick (Mar 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> me too
> im tired of waiting for them to roll out some real high speed packages....other than that ridiculous 100/6 or whatever package,which id get if it didnt have that "one time fee" of $300
> 
> 
> ...



Not for me, no close servers.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 23, 2017)

Frick.. using LN2 will get you closer to those servers.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> me too
> im tired of waiting for them to roll out some real high speed packages....other than that ridiculous 100/6 or whatever package,which id get if it didnt have that "one time fee" of $300
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing faster here is FIOs, and like you, I live in the country, so that isn't available here. My cabling is just a standard run cabling. I don't own the house, so I'm not making changes like that. No need imho really, no issues with my service.

Tried the speed test you suggested, got 65.3/5.1


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

Frick said:


> Not for me, no close servers.



the closest servers for me are either in chicopee, or Oxford MA, which are quite a distance , about 50 miles, give or take..but i am lucky too, as i know of many areas close to me that dont even have cable service lines on theyre street.



BarbaricSoul said:


> Tried the speed test you suggested, got 65.3/5.1


the speedtest type sites USED to be very misleading, they would always give results that were right around the package you were paying for (which was no surprise, since @ the time, it was funded by charter in my case), so i got in the habit of using speed sites that DIDNT have an interest in me thinking my speeds were where they should be, but it seems lately that the ookla sites are giving fairly accurate reading


----------



## eviltooth (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 23, 2017)

myinternet said:


> My  super fast fiber optic intenet speed at home  1ms ping



1ms ping just means that you are very close to the server of the speedtest you were running, nothing more.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## mAark (Mar 23, 2017)

Behold The Internet in Cuba! on my work! this speed is for the whole company! i deserve the 1rst place for the slower internet connection in TPU? yes or not? is not fake...


----------



## ASOT (Mar 23, 2017)

What is this ? Dial up connection via modem using phone ?


----------



## mAark (Mar 23, 2017)

ASOT said:


> What is this ? Dial up connection via modem using phone ?


64Kb/s SDSL...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> rolling out Fiber or Really high end internet speeds would be NO small task.....so until the prospect of undertaking that massive job becomes justifiable, we will be forced to live off of the existing infrastructure.....(1st world problems)



It's obviously not such a huge job according to google but they get stopped left right and center by providers who done back door shady deals with cities to be the "only provider in town" the only thing that sort of behavior gets is more money to the provider whilst leaving with no competition so it stagnates into a slow morass of garbage that sort of crap needs to be stopped so progress can be made in getting your speeds upto snuff with the rest of the world


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 24, 2017)

I hate you guys  This crap cost me $87 a month


----------



## johnspack (Mar 24, 2017)

I live in a small Canadian town in the middle of nowhere.....


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2017)

Lt_JWS said:


> I hate you guys  This crap cost me $87 a month



Okay that's just wrong


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2017)

mAark said:


> View attachment 85424 Behold The Internet in Cuba! on my work! this speed is for the whole company! i deserve the 1rst place for the slower internet connection in TPU? yes or not? is not fake...



NOW i feel better


----------



## theonedub (Mar 24, 2017)

I once held the title for the slowest connection way back when this thread started, now instead of ridiculously slow (sub 3Mb), I'm just *relatively slow *







I'm happy with it though.

Side note: beta.speedtest is much cleaner and it doesn't use Flash, if you haven't yet made the switch- get it done. /PSA


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2017)

theonedub said:


> I once held the title for the slowest connection way back when this thread started, now instead of ridiculously slow (sub 3Mb), I'm just *relatively slow *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Yeah I tried it myself yesterday. I have avoided ookla speed test for years because of its terrible accuracy or rather lack there of, but it seems fairly good now to be honest


----------



## myinternet (Mar 25, 2017)

My super High fiber optic internet speed at home


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> And you made an account just to say that?


This is an old post.. but.. its funny you mention that... that same guy (above me) has only posted here 6 times including that first post 3/2016... and its only been in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!

And he already posted these similar values, twice, in February of this year.....


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 26, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> This is an old post.. but.. its funny you mention that... that same guy (above me) has only posted here 6 times including that first post 3/2016... and its only been in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And he already posted these similar values, twice, in February of this year.....



Sounds like he/she is trying to hawk their product to fellow Nords


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 26, 2017)

Android phone w/LTE





PC is still the same as previously posted


----------



## ASOT (Mar 26, 2017)

Little higher download speed then previews run


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## EarthDog (Mar 26, 2017)

That's smoking fast...wow!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2017)

I got a Linksys AC1200 for my tower which seems to work pretty well under Linux, after making a small hack to the C code that was preventing it from compiling due to a change between the 4.4 and the 4.8 kernels. Either way, it looks like it is working. This is replacing a powerline adapter that wouldn't get me much more than 50Mbit down.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 1, 2017)

30€/month - Germany


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2017)

pretty consistent, throughout the continent, on a 10MB line.
Next month signing up for the 25Meg line...


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 20, 2017)

Reason my ping is so high is because I am using a VPN. This is a connection from California and I pay about $65 per month.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2017)

So far, best results. Just upgraded to a 29meg service. I have a Netgear R6290. I am doing this on my laptop with an intel Dual Band AC 7260. Not sure if either of these is throttling my download speeds.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2017)

based on closest server and best ping...










 I am beginning to believe that internet up here in MN is just so,so.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 21, 2017)

myinternet said:


> My super High fiber optic internet speed at home



Is that some sort of dedicated business line? The speeds are waaaaaaaaaay to fast for a residential line. I have easily seen residential with speeds at 300+Mbps, but not with an upload to match it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 21, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Is that some sort of dedicated business line? The speeds are waaaaaaaaaay to fast for a residential line. I have easily seen residential with speeds at 300+Mbps, but not with an upload to match it.



fiber is generally synchronous up and down speeds, cable will be async because upstream allocation eats usable channels. with fiber, you get a channel regardless of speed so the only thing that matters is endpoint transciever speeds.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 22, 2017)

Nothing fantastic for bandwidth up here but it works.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2017)

Comcast/Xfinity.  The service is actually decent, but I pay way too much for this.  We must not discuss what it costs (hard to determine anyways, bundlemania), but if I didn't work online, my wallet would've went on strike long ago over this alone.


----------



## JL87 (Apr 22, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Is that some sort of dedicated business line? The speeds are waaaaaaaaaay to fast for a residential line. I have easily seen residential with speeds at 300+Mbps, but not with an upload to match it.


I posted a few pages ago. But fiber is hitting residential areas and so far I'm loving it!


JL87 said:


> After years of living in the country suffering with 3g then spotty 4g and data caps for my internet......fiber has arrived!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 22, 2017)

I can't complain. A year back it was tipping the scale at around 45Mbps for download and 4Mbps for upload. Centrylink came into my area offering similar speeds for around $45. I was (and still am) only paying $41.95 a month for cable....Comcast/Xfinity came around about the same time and said they increased the speeds to 60Mbps/5Mbps. Speeds have been pretty solid around 80Mbps/6Mbps since the increased speed.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 25, 2017)

Pretty decent for a wifi.
Still happy.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow! Some of you guys have really fast internet connection.

I have a decent internet speed. Almost two years ago I signed a two year contract for around 27€ a month for internet and phone package. Naturally, I negotiated lower price with my ISP, otherwise it would be around 35€.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## XiGMAKiD (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## stefanels (May 9, 2017)




----------



## JonathanX (May 10, 2017)

The best speed I ever got was last year. And here where I live this kind of speed costs less than 10 dollars per month


----------



## iDre4mZ (May 10, 2017)

Hi, i was looking for the highest known speedtest in history and i found your topic... so here is mine for 29€:


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2017)

The gateway server has been decommissioned and I'm just using the E4200 now. I actually feel like pages responded more quickly with the gateway server but, that was probably just because of the local DNS caching speeding up name look-ups but, I almost never see 170Mbit any more though but, that could just be a coincidence.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2017)

We are getting another 10Gbps lag from GPW hopefully first of the week. I am gonna see if I can break over iDre4mZ's speeds if I can find a node that will go over 1Gbps to test too.


----------



## springs113 (May 11, 2017)

Wifi 3 rooms between router and pc


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2017)

Got a nice little upgrade today


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> Got a nice little upgrade today


I'm jelly

I'm limited at 180 Down & 30 Up


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 19, 2017)

People can harp on comcast all they want, but I pay for 150mb
(this is at home)




Work:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2017)

*April 2017*




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/m...ries-with-fastest-internet-connection-speeds/


----------



## chr0nos (Jul 19, 2017)

Work





Home


----------



## ASOT (Jul 19, 2017)

Akamai also calculates the average peak connection speed. In this ranking Singapore comes out on top (98.5Mbits/s), followed by Hong Kong (92.6Mbits/s), South Korea (79Mbits/s), Kuwait (76.5Mbits/s) and Romania (71.6Mbits/s).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2017)

I almost belong here now


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 21, 2017)

Mussels said:


> I almost belong here now


NBN has finally arrived?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> NBN has finally arrived?



yep, FTTN so i gotta remove the second phone socket in the hosue to get the best speeds.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 21, 2017)

Mussels said:


> I almost belong here now


I hate to guess what that costs down under. I've been toying with the thought of going to 100Mb cable. It's my only alternative to 15Mb DSL where I currently live, because the complex I live in doesn't have FO.

It comes down to weighing the price between Cable TV and 15Mb DSL, or 100Mb cable internet and a streaming TV service. Streaming has it's disadvantages, but so does cable TV.

What really cheeses me is if I want unlimited downloads, the cable price is $90, and that's if I buy my own modem and router. Plus cable can drop to as much as half it's speed at peak usage hours.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2017)

this is $90pm, 100Mb DSL

As you can tell, achieving that 100Mb is no small feat - i'm three houses away from the node, and still get abysmal speeds vs the actual plan speed


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2017)

Mussels said:


> this is $90pm, 100Mb DSL
> 
> As you can tell, achieving that 100Mb is no small feat - i'm three houses away from the node, and still get abysmal speeds vs the actual plan speed



Unfortunately that's the major downside of xDSL technology. If the wires from your home to the exchange/node aren't good quality, then no matter how close you are, you're going to get major speed reductions. The faster the connection, the more obvious it gets.

Your upload speed is quite good for xDSL though.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2017)

Updated image - better result


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking much better. My DSL speeds have never averaged worse than about 80% of the advertised speed, and you're pretty close to that now. That said, I typically average about 90% anymore ever since I went from 7Mb to 15Mb speed. The funny thing is, CenturyLink calls it a 12Mb service, but it's 15Mb.

Look at me talking about sub 20Mb speeds in a thread where most are getting 100Mb or higher service.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## The Pack (Jul 21, 2017)

sorry...


----------



## ASOT (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2017)

Mussels said:


> yep, FTTN so i gotta remove the second phone socket in the hosue to get the best speeds.


So now you get what NZ had 5 years ago VDSL the NBN should have been FTTH then you could have had speeds like this


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> So now you get what NZ had 5 years ago VDSL the NBN should have been FTTH then you could have had speeds like this View attachment 90367




oh, i know... give it another election before they consider upgrading everyone

Edit: Got my second phone socket removed, boosted my sync rate.

Peak times speedtest:





130Mb max sync, 105Mb real sync


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 22, 2017)

Jesus your attenuation is quite high 17.5db also think about getting a master filter installed if that wan't included in the setup


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2017)

FYI, Fast.com runs a speed test through Netflix servers. Alternative to speedtest.net or your ISP's custom BS


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2017)

Another good one to try is http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

Home Net through Spectrum. Sad for days :x


----------



## beautyless (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Aquinus (Jul 23, 2017)

Just got a new router so all of my 802.11AC devices are now connecting higher than they were before (300/450Mbit to 867Mbit.)
Before:




After:





That's almost 80Mbit I've been missing out on because of my old 5Ghz 802.11n router apparently.

Edit: Encountered an interesting problem with my wifi card on my tower when running 802.11ac. It seems that scanning is slow enough where it will actually kill my connection. I'm having to disable NetworkManager once I'm connected which is a little annoying. I might switch to something that lets me manage these things. In the meantime I'm thinking about putting DD-WRT on my old E4200 and using it as a wireless network bridge as I might not have enough time to figure this out today.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 28, 2017)

Crappy Internet here near Tokyo...


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 8, 2017)

In the sig


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2017)

apart from the gigabit master race who we all pretend doesnt exist, seems like you guys get great download but terrible upload

#Straya reporting in


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 10, 2017)

Finally got my connection up to stuff again. Have wanted to upgrade speed for a longer time and today it happened.

Old speed.





New speed. Paying around 20,5 USD for this new connection. Dont know how prices compares is in other countries but in Denmark this speed for that price is god dam cheap


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 21, 2017)

My laptop seems to be a little faster than the USB 3.0 adapter on the tower. I only get about 190 on the other machine, not that it's by any means insufficient.


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 21, 2017)

All you non-Americans making me depressed.... I pay 100 bucks a month for 150mbit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2017)

Prime time


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2017)

I like being able to upload 30GB video files to youtube


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't get Shaw....  our dl and up are so far apart....


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 22, 2017)

Mussels said:


> I like being able to upload 30GB video files to youtube


Nice, paying for 100/40 yeh?

I'm still waiting for NBN in my area


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 22, 2017)

Finally decided to go for the upgrade... since, lightning did a direct hit on the house and killed just about everything... finally, back up and running.. all new or fixed.


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 22, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> Crappy Internet here near Tokyo...


You call this crappy?


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 22, 2017)

iDre4mZ said:


> Hi, i was looking for the highest known speedtest in history and i found your topic... so here is mine for 29€:


Where are you bro?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice, paying for 100/40 yeh?
> 
> I'm still waiting for NBN in my area



100/40, FTTN NBN. got 60Mb at first until i got the stability profile removed by ISP, and the second socket physically disconnected.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 22, 2017)

Wired/Home - It's always been like this here for like a decade now.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2017)

Got a small free boost from my ISP today:

From:


 

To:


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2017)

i'm genuinely surprised that you guys have all these crazy download speeds, but my upload speeds way ahead :/


----------



## Komshija (Oct 4, 2017)

At work, approx 3x faster DL and 7x faster UL than I have at home.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2017)

At my parents home (50/50 fiber, IPTV was on):


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 4, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> You call this crappy?


Yeah its crappy especially considering I get around 500/500 in tokyo
And even that is lower than the 1Gbps i'm paying in the contract


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> Where are you bro?



That was NL or The Netherlands I see.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 11, 2017)

OOKLA Speedtest is a bunch of B.S.  It says I'm getting a little over 5Mb/s but in the real world I'm getting...


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2017)

metalfiber said:


> OOKLA Speedtest is a bunch of B.S.  It says I'm getting a little over 5Mb/s but in the real world I'm getting...
> 
> View attachment 92902



That sucks man.....


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 11, 2017)

metalfiber said:


> OOKLA Speedtest is a bunch of B.S.  It says I'm getting a little over 5Mb/s but in the real world I'm getting...
> 
> View attachment 92902


What's your location dude ,we get faster speeds with some networks here in Lagos.


metalfiber said:


> OOKLA Speedtest is a bunch of B.S.  It says I'm getting a little over 5Mb/s but in the real world I'm getting...
> 
> View attachment 92902


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 11, 2017)

metalfiber said:


> OOKLA Speedtest is a bunch of B.S.  It says I'm getting a little over 5Mb/s but in the real world I'm getting...
> 
> View attachment 92902



5Mb/s equals to 640KB/s
I'd say everything is as expected.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> 5Mb/s equals to 640KB/s
> I'd say everything is as expected.



Ok... But it's painfully slow when you need to download a 65GB game lol!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2017)

i actually went and did the math, 5MB does equal those speeds.

Then of course someone had beaten me to it already.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2017)

metalfiber said:


> OOKLA Speedtest is a bunch of B.S.  It says I'm getting a little over 5Mb/s but in the real world I'm getting...
> 
> View attachment 92902


Learn to do math: 699.6KBytes/s * 8-bits/byte = 5596.8Kbit/s * 1Mbit/1024Kbit = 5.47MBit/s


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 12, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Learn to do math: 699.6KBytes/s * 8-bits/byte = 5596.8Kbit/s * 1Mbit/1024Kbit = 5.47MBit/s



I think it's more of a case of learn how to read. I was making a little b into a big B as in Mb and MB... anyhow, I got downloaded in 3 days.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 13, 2017)

Well DAYum, CenturyLink finally got their asses in gear and did a manual speed qualification test on my line, and the gal in accounts that verified the tech dept did that wrote up an order to send me a free pair bonded 20Mb speed rated modem for the hassle I've been through for years of them insisting I only qualify for 12Mb.

The problem as I see it is their Loop Qualification System does not retain results of manual speed qualification checks. It kept reverting back to saying my line could only handle 12Mb. I'd also been fed a bunch of BS over the years that 20Mb speed requires fiber optic lines in your building, but apparently that's false too.

I can only hope now nothing disrupts this order, because I really don't want to go through this again. It's not like 20 down and 2 up is all that great for $40 anyway. Needless to say some people at CenturyLink have more attitude than knowledge. 

The funny thing is had they done this years ago they'd  have made more money off me. Instead they pick a time when anything up to 20Mb is same price, so now they're not making any more because of it. Can't say I feel sorry for them though.


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 16, 2017)

100/5 cable.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 16, 2017)

Alabama with there slow Internet....


----------



## chevy350 (Oct 16, 2017)

Spectrum basic


----------



## londiste (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Gasaraki (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's me. $80/month.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2017)

Got COAX box on my wall changed today on my way to 1000mbit download, for now I will start out with 300mbit download and get a upgrade for free when it becomes available.

I know it's only 300/50mbit but not paying overprice for Fiber when the company can only fuck up things so staying on COAX:


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 24, 2017)

Speedtest in the Northeast USA doesn't actually have a server fast enough to accurately test my speeds. This is on Verizon Fios


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 26, 2017)

Just got my new service with my local cable internet provider today. WOW, what a difference. I'm getting 5% more than my advertised down speed and a whopping 60% more on up! I actually had a 0ms ping on Speedtest too but their server drops my up to 6Mb.







They issued me a Hitron CGNVM-3589 32x8 channel modem/router combo. I want to buy my own modem to save on rental fees, but I can't find this modem for sale anywhere. Plus I'm not sure whether you really NEED a 32x8 channel modem for 100Mb speed. Anyone know this? Can I expect as good speed results on a 8x4 modem at 100Mb speed?

I also want to ask if it's common that high speed ISP service commonly charges more for unlimited monthly data usage? The install tech told me Comcast, their biggest competitor in this area, does. I am paying $10 a month more for unlimited because they have it on special right now for $10 more, which is usually what it costs to just double it to 800GB. They also weren't sure how much longer it will be on special, so I said wtf.

I probably won't need unlimited data unless I start streaming 4k movies after I get my 4k TV, which run about 60GB each on average.


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 26, 2017)

2.5mbs soon to be 100mbs in what time can you download say forza 7 95gb in a hour or so? It’s going to be from cox cable the only thing we have around here. 4K streaming Netflix and amazon and Apple TV.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2017)

Do the math man...

https://www.gbmb.org/mbps-to-mbs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2017)

Need to work on the upload settings but yea pretty good in my book


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 26, 2017)

The fastest internet we have around my area is 300mbs but can’t afford that now so sticking to the 100mbs that’s good enough for downloading games online gaming 4K streaming Netflix and Apple TV


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2017)

HOLY CRAP! more tweaking and a better speedtest that uses 10+Gb connections


----------



## R00kie (Oct 27, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> HOLY CRAP! more tweaking and a better speedtest that uses 10+Gb connections
> 
> View attachment 93490


Better strap yourself down with those speeds


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 27, 2017)

The annoying thing is, no matter how much speed you have, you're still limited to what you can get at the source you're DLing from. I can't imagine what that kind of speed costs brandon.


NTM2003 said:


> The fastest internet we have around my area is 300mbs but can’t afford that now so sticking to the 100mbs that’s good enough for downloading games online gaming 4K streaming Netflix and Apple TV


Yeah I was getting into some 4k videos on YT yesterday. Nice to finally be able to watch them with no buffering. Saw some great downhill mt biking vids. Picture quality is excellent. You're right, 100Mb more than suffices for most people, and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 16, 2017)

Verizon Peoria, IL


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2017)

The speeds in this thread make me sad and want to cry....  Even though I'm on fibre, I wish it was faster, a lot faster!!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 16, 2017)

phill said:


> The speeds in this thread make me sad and want to cry....  Even though I'm on fibre, I wish it was faster, a lot faster!!


What IS your speed phill? No shame, many of us have posted our low speeds. I ask because when I was on DSL, CenturyLink told me for years I can't get 20MB service because the building I live in doesn't have fiber optic cable.

Then I recently was told by some of their staff that you don't need FO for 20MB speed, just a pair bonded modem that can handle more than 15MB. After being promised a bump to 20MB and a free pair bonded modem for the years of misinformation, I wait a week and a half, and still no modem or speed bump.

When I called their tech support back I insisted on talking to an upper tier supervisor. He claimed there was no manual line test like a prior guy told me and instead my line could only handle 12MB. He also said the 20MB service bump and modem delivery were canceled because the field tech whom was supposed to double check if my line could handle it claimed the service order was "blank". This is right after a customer care person verified the order said 20MB service bump and free pair bonded modem.

With CenturyLink you can never tell whether they're just clueless, don't communicate well between departments, or just flat out lying, but I was fed up by then after 26 years of Qwest/CenturyLink patronage, and terminated my account with them. I am still very glad I did.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Makaveli (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## silentbogo (Nov 24, 2017)

My ISP/neighbor did some tweaks recently. Almost pushing my 100/100 cap over WiFi:


----------



## OSdevr (Nov 24, 2017)

I hate you all.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 24, 2017)

OSdevr said:


> I hate you all.



No options to get a faster connection?


----------



## OSdevr (Nov 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> No options to get a faster connection?



Nope. I live in the country, it's actually by radio.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 24, 2017)

OSdevr said:


> Nope. I live in the country, it's actually by radio.


That sucks... Any neighboring towns/cities with fiber?
It's probably a bureaucratic nightmare to implement in US, but I would consider getting few neighbors together and investing into AirFiber5, or maybe some older used 2.4GHz long-range equipment.
My neighbor uses two directional parabolic antennas when they need to get at least some bandwidth to a remote area, while they are working on fiber/copper lines. It was enough to push 100Mbit/s for up to 25km with minimal losses.

P.S. So much for living in an economically and politically unstable country: you can get 100Mbit/s full-duplex dedicated line for a price of 1 bottle of cheap stinky cognac.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 15, 2017)

Just got upgraded to 1000/60mbit today not as fast as I expected, properly my Asus RT-AC88U router playing tricks even I changed "NAT loopback" to Merlin to reach this download speed before using ASUS I was only hitting 400-600Mbps.


----------



## Makaveli (Dec 17, 2017)

Nat Loopback is not the setting that needs to be changed.

In the Lan menu in the Switch Control sub menu

Nat Acceleration has to be set to auto, and putting certain features on may disable the setting.

And based on this 

https://www.smallnetbuilder.com/old-tools/charts/router/bar/74-wan-to-lan

Even with NAT acceleration on the AC88U seems to top out round 800Mbps.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 18, 2017)

Makaveli said:


> Nat Loopback is not the setting that needs to be changed.
> 
> In the Lan menu in the Switch Control sub menu
> 
> ...



Nat acceleration has always been auto as default in my merlin firmware even after a factory default on the firmware.

But even my ISP's Sagemcom F@st 3890 router (Docsis 3.1) has problems and maxing out around 5-600Mbps so looks like my problems are else were because none of my tests show the same they are bouncing up and down and that shouldn't happen on coax.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 24, 2017)

I recently got my speed doubled from 200/20mbit.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 24, 2017)

Dimi said:


> I recently got my speed doubled from 200/20mbit.



I hope it's more stable than the Docsis 3.1 in my Country my 1000/60mbit connection jumps all over the place from 40 to 900 Mbps but usually max 300 or 600 Mbps it's annoying upgraded from a stable 100/25 Mbit connection that ran 110/28 Mbps without problems 

My ISP says all numbers are fine on the wires with the tuning of the coax they even fine tuned a little more this week it peaked at 920Mbps in download in the early afternoon while I was on Teamviewer when I got home after 4p.m. back to the same shitty connection. Yes I can get fiber but srsly I don't want to buy overpriced because the power company purchased a internet provider that only want to fuck u over instead of opening op for the speed.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 24, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I hope it's more stable than the Docsis 3.1 in my Country my 1000/60mbit connection jumps all over the place from 40 to 900 Mbps but usually max 300 or 600 Mbps it's annoying upgraded from a stable 100/25 Mbit connection that ran 110/28 Mbps without problems
> 
> My ISP says all numbers are fine on the wires with the tuning of the coax they even fine tuned a little more this week it peaked at 920Mbps in download in the early afternoon while I was on Teamviewer when I got home after 4p.m. back to the same shitty connection. Yes I can get fiber but srsly I don't want to buy overpriced because the power company purchased a internet provider that only want to fuck u over instead of opening op for the speed.



It wasn't stable until I replaced my Asus router with a Netgear gigabit switch. I noticed you also use an Asus AC router. Unreliable as hell even wired.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 24, 2017)

Dimi said:


> It wasn't stable until I replaced my Asus router with a Netgear gigabit switch. I noticed you also use an Asus AC router. Unreliable as hell even wired.



Mine isn't really had it on 600/600mbit fiber no problems and runining Merlin's firmware on it, but I can still peak at about 920Mbps in download with my Asus router but that doesn't make my connection more stable even for the moment I am on my ISP's Sagecom F@st 3890 router have the same problem with unsable speeds.

This is the "White Spaceship": http://www.multichannel.com/news/distribution/broadcom-chip-powers-sagemcom-s-first-d31-modem/403604


----------



## Makaveli (Dec 24, 2017)

The problem isn't your router its your ISP.

There is probably too much congestion in your area for it to hit those speeds consistently.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2017)

It's so aggravating that I live in one of the most developed countries in the world, yet my Internet is dog sh!t.  It's a first world problem I know ,but aggravating nonetheless.  I live in a state with some of the most prestigious colleges & institutions in the world ,and  yet 60 Mb's is my best possible speed. 

Thanks charter


----------



## Luke Whitton (Dec 24, 2017)

An interesting Connection here... I am using a local access point system (Directional Wireless Antennas)  who's fibre connection terminates about 30 Miles from me then sent wirelessly to the surrounding villages.
Around 300 to 400 people use this service, providing line-of-sight to the transmitter. 

My speed fluctuates, never goes lower than this test. My download speed can go up 27mbps at times. The upload can go all the way up to 80mbps. Depending on usage i guess. This costs me £25 per month. 

Also have ADSL Line with BT and broadband by Plusnet that provides a huge 1.5mbps... With a following wind of course. 

From Wales.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got an upgrade from my slow 150/150 Mbits  to a 600/600 Mbits line . Still not the fastes can i see, but since i am the only one that will be using this connection. I think i will be just fine with this.

Dont know about that upload speed, it shut be a bit higher. Maybe its my old motherboards lan card that cant handle higher upload speed. Well for the price i have to pay for this line i dont complain.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 26, 2017)

@Tomgang u need to use another server then what's on ur local network, bcs you have Youse/TDC as internet provider then u use their server to test with it's like using their internal server as testing.

VPN-Byen.dk on speedtest is on fibernet at stofa, or else I prefer to use Speedtest in Amsterdam.


----------



## Altered (Feb 21, 2018)

Last December I upgraded from Suddenlink Cable 100/10 cable to AT&T 1000/1000 FIOS . This speedtest was done by the installer on my old desktop that died and I have since had some issues getting these numbers. 



They are pretty much saying my old laptop Acer Aspire 5750Z doesn't have the hardware to support these speeds. It does have the Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet. But they(AT&T) claim on their self help webpage that I need a i5 processor or better and 8 gigs of ram along with 2 GB free disc space to get the speeds. Well my old laptop don't have the chip or the memory. Its funny the guys that came out supposedly to fix it were worried I had to many Wi-Fi devices, too many tabs open at once, a neighbor possibly stealing internet. Oh and how they have yet to find a speedtest site that was accurate to any degree on this FIOS. Pretty much any excuse they could come up with as to why I now get extremely random speeds on my tests.  
Here is what they look like off my laptop. I always use auto select for the host it uses. 






Not sure if this link works but this is my test history.  http://www.speedtest.net/results


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 22, 2018)

Hmmm seems funny how you can upload at high speeds but the download fails to get similar speeds are these wireless or wired connection tests


----------



## 68Olds (Feb 22, 2018)

Here's my AT&T gigabit service.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Altered said:


> Last December I upgraded from Suddenlink Cable 100/10 cable to AT&T 1000/1000 FIOS . This speedtest was done by the installer on my old desktop that died and I have since had some issues getting these numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats server dependent.

Issues could be from the CO to the fiber cabinet, or fiber cabinet to the pedastal/terminal, from the terminal to your GPON, or between GPON and modem...

If anything is damaged or worn out it will show differently, now guaranteed speeds are through ethernet though.


----------



## Altered (Feb 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats server dependent.
> 
> Issues could be from the CO to the fiber cabinet, or fiber cabinet to the pedastal/terminal, from the terminal to your GPON, or between GPON and modem...
> 
> If anything is damaged or worn out it will show differently, now guaranteed speeds are through ethernet though.


Trying to learn here:
What are you saying is server dependent? 

I don't know what a CO to the fiber cabinet,or fiber cabinet to the pedastal/terminal,  or what a GPON is? 

I can tell you the entire system from AT&T is new here. The installers / techs just got schooling on FIOS a few months ago. I live in a hick town and there is no telling whats going on. They were all over the place with their process of eliminating the problem all of which seemed to point at me. 
This is all I have on the modem. 
Current Wi-Fi devices and their state when running test:
1 tablet - disabled
2 smartphones - enabled but only in idle state (no downloading)
1 laptop - disabled
1 game box solely used for Netflix - disabled
1 ROKU box - disabled
And 1 hardwired laptop I am using. 
Same screwy results


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Altered said:


> Trying to learn here:
> What are you saying is server dependent?
> 
> I don't know what a CO to the fiber cabinet,or fiber cabinet to the pedastal/terminal,  or what a GPON is?
> ...



I was giving the topology of the system atleast when I worked for yhem.

There could be a profiling issue or channel interference on the modem. Make sure they gave you a brand new modem and not some refurb unit, because the do that to save on operational costs.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2018)

Altered said:


> Last December I upgraded from Suddenlink Cable 100/10 cable to AT&T 1000/1000 FIOS . This speedtest was done by the installer on my old desktop that died and I have since had some issues getting these numbers.
> 
> They are pretty much saying my old laptop Acer Aspire 5750Z doesn't have the hardware to support these speeds. It does have the Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet. But they(AT&T) claim on their self help webpage that I need a i5 processor or better and 8 gigs of ram along with 2 GB free disc space to get the speeds. Well my old laptop don't have the chip or the memory. Its funny the guys that came out supposedly to fix it were worried I had to many Wi-Fi devices, too many tabs open at once, a neighbor possibly stealing internet. Oh and how they have yet to find a speedtest site that was accurate to any degree on this FIOS. Pretty much any excuse they could come up with as to why I now get extremely random speeds on my tests.
> Here is what they look like off my laptop. I always use auto select for the host it uses.
> ...



It's not limiting somewhere on the route to your laptop at all is it?


----------



## Altered (Feb 22, 2018)

phill said:


> It's not limiting somewhere on the route to your laptop at all is it?


Its hardwired with the CAT 5E cable that I am pretty sure came with the Modem? see response below

@*eidairaman1 Honestly they brought the modem from their truck but it all appears brand new. Still has the plastic on the front and the cable was still tied as if it just came from the box. I guess they could have pulled it from elsewhere... I never actually saw the box.*


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2018)

Is there any limits with the hardware on the laptop?  I'm guessing not with the upload speed...  Have you tried uninstalling the device and reinstalling it?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 6, 2018)

As of today I have 1 gig fiber   $79 a month here in Indianapolis, cheers mates!  I love this whole 2ms latency thing lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> As of today I have 1 gig fiber   $79 a month here in Indianapolis, cheers mates!  I love this whole 2ms latency thing lol


1Gbps drool, I have 75mbps and that's at the upper end of domestic internet connections here in the UK, the upper most being 200mbps, a lot of people are still stuck on copper ADSL connections with 3-12mbps download and a pitiful 1mbps upload......


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## myinternet (Mar 10, 2018)

I have upgrade my intenet 1 gbps internet 
this is my best result


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2018)

myinternet said:


> View attachment 98159
> I have upgrade my intenet 1 gbps internet
> this is my best result



Never seen a upload that high before, very nice lol  how much does that cost you a month? mine costs $79


----------



## Brusfantomet (Mar 18, 2018)

went for the fastest i could get (500/500), as work pays for the line.
Do have to pay some tax for the privilege, at the time of writing it gets to about 7,70 us dollars a moth.
the actual price for the line is 77,50 usd/ month, for some reason its much more than a 350/350 line at 28 usd


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2018)

WOW now that's what you call a connection


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 19, 2018)

Paying $75/month for 400 mbps. Can't get 1 gbps internet here in DTLA. I guess my building is too old for it


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 22, 2018)

Got an upgrade today ... 300%


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 6, 2018)

*Name*
|
*Provider*
|
*Download*
|
*Upload*
|
*Ping*
|
*Post*
*lynx29*
|
*MetroNet*
|
*940.82 Mbps*
|
*254.50 Mbps*
|
*2 ms*
|
*Link*
*myinternet*
|
*Altibox*
|
*728.67 Mbps*
|
*824.96 Mbps*
|
*3 ms*
|
*Link*
*Brusfantomet*
|
*Get*
|
*543.89 Mbps*
|
*489.48 Mbps*
|
*2 ms*
|
*Link*
*BadFrog*
|
*Spectrum*
|
*456.36 Mbps*
|
*22.61 Mbps*
|
*13 ms*
|
*Link*
*BiggieShady*
|
*vip*
|
*143.70 Mbps*
|
*14.76 Mbps*
|
*6 ms*
|
*Link*
*T4C Fantasy*
|
*Verizon*
|
*95.26 Mbps*
|
*95.57 Mbps*
|
*4 ms*
|
*Link*
*DanishDevil*
|
*Pepperdine University*
|
*35.22 Mbps*
|
*28.95 Mbps*
|
*4 ms*
|
*Link*testing a scoreboard


----------



## v12dock (Jun 20, 2018)

They started building fiber in my neighborhood, today they were actually running the fiber optic cable. 

https://i3broadband.com/


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 20, 2018)

Good internet at last(Hyperoptic):


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2018)

I dropped from 100/40 with a cheaper ISP to 50/20 on a higher quality one

Local server:




Texas server:





Main benefit is now i get that 50/20 globally, instead of 100/40 to locally hosted stuff and crap speeds elsewhere (like 10Mb uploads to youtube, 5Mb to FB)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2018)

I never trusted this site. It always reads WAY higher than my actual. I just DL a large game from steam,etc, & monitor actual isp speeds.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I never trusted this site. It always reads WAY higher than my actual. I just DL a large game from steam,etc, & monitor actual isp speeds.



around here, thats a sign of a crap ISP - they provide bandwidth to the speedtest sites/their partners, and not provide it to everywhere.

It's kind of a summary of why net neutrality was a big deal in the USA, we already have that here with them not being allowed to give fast traffic to one place and not another (the shit ones still do it, but they suffer for it)


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I never trusted this site. It always reads WAY higher than my actual. I just DL a large game from steam,etc, & monitor actual isp speeds.



Works well enough where I live (depending on what you're connected to obviously).



Mussels said:


> around here, thats a sign of a crap ISP - they provide bandwidth to the speedtest sites/their partners, and not provide it to everywhere.
> 
> It's kind of a summary of why net neutrality was a big deal in the USA, we already have that here with them not being allowed to give fast traffic to one place and not another (the shit ones still do it, but they suffer for it)





Mussels said:


> I
> Main benefit is now i get that 50/20 globally, instead of 100/40 to locally hosted stuff and crap speeds elsewhere (like 10Mb uploads to youtube, 5Mb to FB)



Is that difference in speed policy or just crappy tech? I assume it's the former as the different ISPs travels roughly the same paths. Is there any talk about why they have the difference?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2018)

Frick said:


> Is that difference in speed policy or just crappy tech? I assume it's the former as the different ISPs travels roughly the same paths. Is there any talk about why they have the difference?



Here downunder, they have to pay for international bandwidth as well - so the cheaper ISP's pay for local bandwidth but cheap out on the international. Data caps are a big thing here, so many ISP's offer 'unlimited' at the cost of severe congestion (100Mb plans that average 5-10Mb to overseas content during peak hours, for example)

Some ISP's (like mine) have stood up against it and advertise their backhaul bandwidth for every state in real time, their average speeds for customers, and are publicly shaming the shitty ones.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 22, 2018)

Mussels said:


> Here downunder, they have to pay for international bandwidth as well - so the cheaper ISP's pay for local bandwidth but cheap out on the international. Data caps are a big thing here, so many ISP's offer 'unlimited' at the cost of severe congestion (100Mb plans that average 5-10Mb to overseas content during peak hours, for example)
> 
> Some ISP's (like mine) have stood up against it and advertise their backhaul bandwidth for every state in real time, their average speeds for customers, and are publicly shaming the shitty ones.



That sounds horrible


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 23, 2018)

This thread reminds me constantly of why I invested in 18TB of HGST HDD storage.  It sure is nice having all my games at 200 MB/s transferred to SSD instead of 5 MB/s download.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mussels said:


> I dropped from 100/40 with a cheaper ISP to 50/20 on a higher quality one


After the constant hassling to move to NBN from Broadband, I changed over using the same ISP I was already with, this meant a change in plans only, and I pay the same monthly fee.
Now my internet feels a lot slower than it was before despite all the hype about faster speeds better connectivity etc. I suffer a lot more lag and drop outs now than I did before.
If it wasn't for them saying copper lines were being removed I would have been happy with what I already had.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2018)

Makaveli said:


> That sounds horrible




teething issues, we're going from the average aussie getting <10Mb to 50Mb+, so all these companies suddenly have to provide 10Mb+ per user, and the most popular ones suck horribly at it


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 23, 2018)

It's nice getting back to fiber internet and my own Asus RT-AC88U router.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 23, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> It's nice getting back to fiber internet and my own Asus RT-AC88U router.




Seems like a high ping for fiber. Mostly on fiber I see 1-10ms ping, yours must not be a direct fiber, but just partial. The speed of light does not have a 33ms ping I know that much


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 23, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Seems like a high ping for fiber. Mostly on fiber I see 1-10ms ping, yours must not be a direct fiber, but just partial. The speed of light does not have a 33ms ping I know that much



The ping ain't a problem and I am on a secured vpn that's why ping is a little high.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 23, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> The ping ain't a problem and I am on a secured vpn that's why ping is a little high.



That makes sense now.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 28, 2018)

With 4G, this is pretty slow compared to the usual speeds what I got. Well, at least youtube and TPU works.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 3, 2018)

I can't really complain about my cable internet provider, other than price.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 3, 2018)

Lucky UK people with hyperoptic - not even available in my area....


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 3, 2018)

Wired , home.
very satisfied.
Fastest Ping here??


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 3, 2018)

I just got upgraded to some high speed package by accident...or something? All of the sudden(as of about 2 weeks ago) I'm getting this.





But I'm still only paying $20/month, and supposed to be getting this.





Beat that deal!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 3, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I just got upgraded to some high speed package by accident...or something? All of the sudden(as of about 2 weeks ago) I'm getting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure someone in the house didn't sneak the top package in? All you lucky dude's I'm still on 2ish mb/s


----------



## Frick (Jul 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Seems like a high ping for fiber. Mostly on fiber I see 1-10ms ping, yours must not be a direct fiber, but just partial. The speed of light does not have a 33ms ping I know that much



I have had fiber in several locations (in Sweden) and all of them measure latency in their 30ms's. I have never seen any internet connection below 25ms, even when pinging stuff next door.

Besides it doesn't make a lick of difference.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2018)

Frick said:


> I have had fiber in several locations (in Sweden) and all of them measure latency in their 30ms's. I have never seen any internet connection below 25ms, even when pinging stuff next door.
> 
> Besides it doesn't make a lick of difference.



In Poland had a 3ms fiber connection.


Nah it doesn't matter at all, I think it did give me an advantage in online FPS games sometimes though, lol


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 3, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Are you sure someone in the house didn't sneak the top package in?


Nobody's owning up to it if they did. I'll find out for sure when I pay the next bill.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 3, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Nobody's owning up to it if they did. I'll find out for sure when I pay the next bill.


If they upped you like that that's crazy i think someone increased the package dl speed


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 9, 2018)

imac mid 2011 - I use it for web browsing nowadays - discord was running in the background. 5ghz wifi used.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2018)

From Buenos Aires, Argentina using Fibertel/Cablevision.
I recently got upgraded from 50Mbps to 100 for less than we were paying previously because I phoned them and said we were going to switch if they didn't give us a better deal.
Works every time.
On the other hand, my brother who lives in a village not 20 mins from Gloucester is lucky if he gets 1.5Mbps and a friend who lives on the Swiss border with France, even worse.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 9, 2018)

This is what I have to deal with lately 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7457536350.png


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2018)

My ISP just switched providers. This on my 5G network using my lappytop. 





I am getting about the same on my Linux box, attached via Ethernet cable. 

UP and Down are about 5Mbps better.


----------



## v12dock (Jul 25, 2018)

I just got fiber installed today


----------



## Hugis (Jul 26, 2018)

hi there, just got fiber here in Andalucia


----------



## chinmi (Jul 26, 2018)

from work, using around us$35/month fiber connection in my country


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2018)

From Huawei Mate SE on AT&T 4G LTE


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 26, 2018)

NBN recently connected in Australia


----------



## burkecomputers (Jul 26, 2018)

this is spectrum charter in north carolina
http://www.speedtest.net/result/7501378772.png


----------



## backwoods (Jul 26, 2018)

Verizon fiber installed last week


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2018)

I just want to cry seeing all these triple figure uploads and download speeds!!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dia01 said:


> NBN recently connected in Australia


Your figures are still low in comparison to the majority, so knowing that makes me want to cry.
New NBN connection here too and only 8.24 Mbps down and 0.49 Mbps up.  my old Broadband connection was twice as fast.


----------



## rick lambert (Jul 27, 2018)

Wired
Home
Spectrum



 PING ms
9
 DOWNLOAD Mbps
137.26

 UPLOAD Mbps
11.73


----------



## newls196 (Aug 6, 2018)

paying for a 150Mb/s service with comcast and getting this..  Im SOOOO RATHER HAPPY WITH IT!  Came from a 6mb DSL connection to this about 8 months ago, and will never look back.  Comcast FTW 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7531281402.png


----------



## backwoods (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

backwoods said:


> View attachment 105002



I'm so very sad....


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 7, 2018)

My little fiber connection. Not the fasted, but its the fastes my isp can deliver for now.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7533536343


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> My little fiber connection. Not the fasted, but its the fastes my isp can deliver for now.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7533536343



Your not making me any happier @Tomgang


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 7, 2018)

phill said:


> Your not making me any happier @Tomgang



Im not trying to make you happy, more like to make you cry a river

Just hope that you some day can get fiber. Kobber is just to out dated and unstable. Dont know about coaxial, but in my opinion fiber is the the future.


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Im not trying to make you happy, more like to make you cry a river
> 
> Just hope that you some day can get fiber. Kobber is just to out dated and unstable. Dont know about coaxial, but in my opinion fiber is the the future.



I'm on fibre just not proper fibre lol  The UK seems to be rather backwards in this department.....


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Seems like my internet upped it's game.
EDIT: over wireless.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Seems like my internet upped it's game.
> View attachment 106768


So did mine


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> So did mine View attachment 106771


Imfao, I wish I had those speeds. Unfortunately no hyperoptic in my area so my parents are paying £30/month for 50mb down "upto"


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2018)

newls196 said:


> paying for a 150Mb/s service with comcast and getting this..  Im SOOOO RATHER HAPPY WITH IT!  Came from a 6mb DSL connection to this about 8 months ago, and will never look back.  Comcast FTW
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7531281402.png


All 150 customers got a free speed bump upgrade


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> free speed bump upgrade


Meanwhile Virgin media is like EA they won't give a speed bump free all they'd do is ask you to "upgrade package"


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Meanwhile Virgin media is like EA they won't give a speed bump free all they'd do is ask you to "upgrade package"


Comcast has been really good on that front

I went from 75 -> 150 -> to now 350

Paying $79.99 including Home Security

Now if they could remove the dumb data cap I’d be even happier


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 12, 2018)

Just a regular fiber connection i have. Not the fastes or the slowest. But its deliver the speed i need and a bit more to. But what i like the most is the ping. It is al ways at 3 MS.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 12, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Comcast has been really good on that front
> 
> I went from 75 -> 150 -> to now 350
> 
> ...



1TB cap - started pushing really close to that cap in my household. Only 4 of us, but the problem would be the wife has to have the damn TV on at night and she'd run things on Netflix of Amazon all night. She'd wake up around 2am and start a show up again and fall back asleep....I think we hit 960GB back in February or May. I finally got a lot of DVDs copied on my HTPC/Plex system and she started streaming movies/shows off that. Our data usage dropped by almost 250GB the next month and now we barely go over 400GB on our total data for the month.

Issue I have is that Comcast constantly changes prices and then fucks it's current customers by raising the "introductory" price after 12 months - now you have to call them to bitch and get them to put the price back or shift your account to a new pricing structure that starts you all over on another 12 month introductory price.

Then Comcast has the audacity to send out letters saying things about how they appreciate you as a customer and want to give you a "deal" on adding more crap to your current plan for a few extra dollars for the next 12 months......great, another crappy introductory pricing plan for shit you don't need (cable, land line)....and they dare call you a great customer? Why would they want to screw a great customer over that has been with them for years and years, by jacking up the price after 12 months? They do this bass-ackwards. They should have a higher rate for a new customer and an incentive to drop the price by x% every year they're a customer without any other price increases. I'd be happy spending $75/month the first year, then maybe $70 the second year, then $65, $60 and finishing at $55/month after 5 years of being a dedicated customer......bah.

I'd leave Comcast, but the service from the competition in my area isn't any better - why leave one company to pay the same or more for the same or slightly worse service?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> 1TB cap - started pushing really close to that cap in my household. Only 4 of us, but the problem would be the wife has to have the damn TV on at night and she'd run things on Netflix of Amazon all night. She'd wake up around 2am and start a show up again and fall back asleep....I think we hit 960GB back in February or May. I finally got a lot of DVDs copied on my HTPC/Plex system and she started streaming movies/shows off that. Our data usage dropped by almost 250GB the next month and now we barely go over 400GB on our total data for the month.
> 
> Issue I have is that Comcast constantly changes prices and then fucks it's current customers by raising the "introductory" price after 12 months - now you have to call them to bitch and get them to put the price back or shift your account to a new pricing structure that starts you all over on another 12 month introductory price.
> 
> ...


Man I break my data cap every month sadly


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2018)

Comcast been doing speed gains with out extra cost for a hell long time in PA at least.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Comcast been doing speed gains with out extra cost for a hell long time in PA at least.


Same here in TN


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2018)

I haven't got a speed upgrade in a little while, not that I need it or anything.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 13, 2018)

I got a massage from my phone provider, that they had uped my speed on my mobile 4g speed and this is the result. Not bad for a mobile connection. Fiber speed on my pc  can be seen in #1553.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I got a massage from my phone provider...


Great customer service


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 16, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Great customer service



Sure it is. I have had the provider for almost 10 years now. They are not the cheapest, but there service is top notch.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 16, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> I got a massage from my phone provider


I wish that my ISP gave me massages.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 16, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I wish that my ISP gave me massages.



It is not my ISP, but my mobile phone provider that give me message with news and updates that also deliver my mobile data connection.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 16, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> It is not my ISP, but my mobile phone provider that give me message with news and updates that also deliver my mobile data connection.


I was poking at how you said "massage" instead of "message". You know, like getting a back massage. 

I digress. That's great LTE speeds. I don't think I get anything close to that on my phone in the area where I live but, I'm also not usually running speed tests because I don't have unlimited data and I tend to use most of it.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 16, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I was poking at how you said "massage" instead of "message". You know, like getting a back massage.
> 
> I digress. That's great LTE speeds. I don't think I get anything close to that on my phone in the area where I live but, I'm also not usually running speed tests because I don't have unlimited data and I tend to use most of it.


 
Haha alright i get what you mean. But yeah massages would be nice


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2018)

Cheap Fibre Optic. Paying around 10USB a month..  Cant beat that ping


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 22, 2018)

New service today 

Tbh, anything was better than what I had before (25/5).

edit: For some reason, my ping tests so far are in the 20 range like above. I figured it'd be better than that.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 23, 2018)

@StrayKAT  what's you upload speed supposed to be


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> @StrayKAT  what's you upload speed supposed to be


That's the fastest I've ever seen, so I won't show my brother as he's still on 1.5Mbps


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> @StrayKAT  what's you upload speed supposed to be



I forgot now.. service dude might've said 45. I'm averaging about 40 in any case.

edit: Actually, it's advertised as 35, at least on a quick Google...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2018)

My internet is being bizarre...  up speed is just tanked no matter what server I pick:


----------



## btarunr (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2018)

btarunr said:


>



Nice. So you're in India? How much does that cost over there?


----------



## Bjørgersson (Oct 23, 2018)

Cries in 144p. At least my pings are decent so I can game properly.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 23, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Nice. So you're in India? How much does that cost over there?



I get 400 Mbps up/dn with 1.5 TB FUP for $50/month. Internet access has really transformed over the past 4 years.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2018)

btarunr said:


> I get 400 Mbps up/dn with 1.5 TB FUP for $50/month. Internet access has really transformed over the past 4 years.



That's a sweet deal. The US doesn't dole out upload speeds so generously... afaik.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Oct 23, 2018)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net/result/7740161742]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 23, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I forgot now.. service dude might've said 45. I'm averaging about 40 in any case.
> 
> edit: Actually, it's advertised as 35, at least on a quick Google...



And yet you're getting around 950~960 down I would have thought you'd get atleast 450~500Mbps up as 35Mbps is going to limit how fast you can actually download at 



Splinterdog said:


> That's the fastest I've ever seen, so I won't show my brother as he's still on 1.5Mbps



There's faster


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> And yet you're getting around 950~960 down I would have thought you'd get atleast 450~500Mbps down
> 
> 
> 
> There's faster



Yeah, seems to be some thing American ISPs screw us over with. lol. That guy above is NZ apparently, and other dude is India. But us Americans just get good download speeds at best. Still, 40 isn't bad at all for me, personally. Especially since I just came from another service with 5.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 23, 2018)

Sure sounds like American ISP's like to take the Piss and ya money Just like the NBN in Australia

The way it works here is 1 company (Chorus) owns all of the Fiber in New Zealand they then charge each ISP a set fee for access then it's upto each ISP to supply a BB connection to your home at whatever speeds they want to give us right now I'm on 950d/500u and true unlimited data and  VoIP phone (I once downloaded 1.8TB in a month and my ISP didn't even bat an eyelid) all for $125NZD ($81USD) per month


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

I get Unlimited Download of 9.1MB/s and Upload of 2MB/s £30 per month


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 23, 2018)

your 30 quid = NZ$59.35 for 9.1MB/s or78Mb/s down and 2MB/s or 16Mb/s is still more than I'd pay here for 100/50 unlimited


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> your 30 quid = NZ$59.35 for 9.1MB/s or78Mb/s down and 2MB/s or 16Mb/s is still more than I'd pay here for 100/50 unlimited



Thats what puts the  Grate in britian

although to be fair they did send me a credit card loaded with £100 to spend on anything i wanted (bought a 4tb external HDD £99.99 for Xbox one X) for being a new customer, so that was a bonus.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 1, 2018)

before 




after (the upload speed is low because they are rolling that out slowly apparently in my province)


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 2, 2018)

8 ping / 216 down / 28 up w/ 5 active internet users on at present,

gonna  drop it tho... last year they offered free upgrade to 200 ...but now they started charging me after free year ... not like it's doing anything for us.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 2, 2018)

I am paying 35 BRL/month for this:


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 5, 2018)

My net is still going strong...best I've ever had


----------



## 68Olds (Nov 9, 2018)

AT&T Fiber is still fast in my neighborhood.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 9, 2018)

Fiber broadband, paying about 30USD for this awesome speed!


----------



## Fizban (Dec 2, 2018)

Sadly no fiber available here, but my cable model speed isn't complete garbage.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

I have fiber available, but got a really good price for this cable.


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 4, 2018)

my school's wired internet


----------



## NTM2003 (Dec 4, 2018)

My Verizon lte service on a iPhone XR


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2018)

Got a speed bump for dls...  not bad for the middle of the bushes,  but still what the f is up with our up?


----------



## Hockz (Dec 12, 2018)

Pretty much the best you can get here in Colombia.


----------



## hrp32 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## R-T-B (Dec 15, 2018)

My power is out, woo, lets run a speed test on my cellular plan:






Dat latency, xfinity...  why oh why.  

and my battery is already 37%...


----------



## Hockster (Dec 15, 2018)

ISP doubled downloads but left up pretty lame.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 15, 2018)

Hockster said:


> ISP doubled downloads but left up pretty lame.



Common amongst North American Cable based ISPs I am afraid.

Even with my power on and the full heft of comcasts "gigabit" plan, they only give you 40mbps upload.


----------



## yeeeeman (Dec 15, 2018)

4 dollars per months, 300 mbps plan, wireless with chinese AC router and Intel 9260 wireless card



My ISP also has 1gbps plan for 8 dollars per months.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 15, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Common amongst North American Cable based ISPs I am afraid.
> 
> Even with my power on and the full heft of comcasts "gigabit" plan, they only give you 40mbps upload.



The DSL provider here ran fibre in my neighborhood this summer. They're offering a package with 950 down and 750 up. Sounds awesome until you see the 1TB monthly cap.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 15, 2018)

Hockster said:


> The DSL provider here ran fibre in my neighborhood this summer. They're offering a package with 950 down and 750 up. Sounds awesome until you see the 1TB monthly cap.



I have a 1TB monthly cap, too.  Comcast...


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 18, 2019)

Download bandwidth got bumped from 80 Mbs


----------



## v12dock (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Athlonite (Feb 18, 2019)

Hockster said:


> The DSL provider here ran fibre in my neighborhood this summer. They're offering a package with 950 down and 750 up. Sounds awesome until you see the 1TB monthly cap.



And what are you doing inorder to go through a 1TB data cap , in the last 4 years of having unlimited data (yes it is truly unlimited data) I've only ever gone over 1TB in a month three times but mostly I sit around the 500~650GB mark


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> And what are you doing inorder to go through a 1TB data cap , in the last 4 years of having unlimited data (yes it is truly unlimited data) I've only ever gone over 1TB in a month three times but mostly I sit around the 500~650GB mark



Wife has to sleep with the damn TV on (irritates me to no end). She used to run movies/tv shows off Amazon Prime or Netflix. If she woke up at 3 in the morning and the show/movie was done, she's start another and sleep. She ran up nearly 750GB on her own every damn month.

Plex server kept my household from going over 1TB - got close a few times (950GB+). Got all the movies and TV shows from DVD/Blu-Ray copied over, plus I can record live TV. We rarely break 500GB a month now because the wife just streams shows/movies off the server.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 19, 2019)

Verizon FIOS (optical fiber) with 150Mbps contract.






PS: I have tried for a short time the Gigabit connection and, even if it showed the appropriate numbers, didn't do really nothing for me in day to day usage. So I decided to drop down, save some money.

Verizon Wireless on my Samsung S9 (SM-G960U1) and S7 Edge (SM-G935U):


----------



## Hockster (Feb 19, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> And what are you doing inorder to go through a 1TB data cap , in the last 4 years of having unlimited data (yes it is truly unlimited data) I've only ever gone over 1TB in a month three times but mostly I sit around the 500~650GB mark



It's pretty easy to eat that up with multiple 4K Netflix streams.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 19, 2019)

Dtiched cable, and jumped to 400/20 speeds... Getting way more than that on DL, not getting the upload at this moment.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Looking at this thread just makes me feel very sad


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2019)

Hockster said:


> It's pretty easy to eat that up with multiple 4K Netflix streams.



4K (3840×2160) 8000-16000 kbps ~3.5 GB to ~7 GB per hour.... holy crap noodle


----------



## Hockster (Feb 20, 2019)

Yup, and have 2-3 streams going and it skyrockets in a hurry.


----------



## hat (Feb 20, 2019)

Yup, video streaming has caused us to buy a $50 unlimited data allotment. Our internet bill is now near 120/mo... it's definitely a nice way for the telcos to recoup losses from people who ditch cable tv for streaming services.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2019)

on my VPN ^

w/out VPN (off) same server v





Slightly faster but, much less secure. It's worth the hit, to me. Also, for a VPN? Best performance I have found, in my limited research. 
Cyber Ghost.


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 22, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Dtiched cable, and jumped to 400/20 speeds... Getting way more than that on DL, not getting the upload at this moment.
> 
> View attachment 116855



Isn't Spectrum using Docsis cable? The fact that you only have 20mbps uploads kinda indicated you are still on cable.

How did you ditch it?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 22, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> Isn't Spectrum using Docsis cable? The fact that you only have 20mbps uploads kinda indicated you are still on cable.
> 
> How did you ditch it?


As in cable TV... I don't have cable TV but using Spectrum's internet.


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 9, 2019)

I just switched from my cable connection 500/20 package with speed boost I normally hit 600mbps but for some reason I was hitting 750mbps as of late.





*However new connection is superior *

To fiber 1Gbps down 750Mbps up


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 9, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> I just switched from my cable connection 500/20 package with speed boost I normally hit 600mbps but for some reason I was hitting 750mbps as of late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this even affordable? Last I saw you guys had insane prices.


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 9, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> Is this even affordable? Last I saw you guys had insane prices.



Cost for me is $54 a month on a 12 month discount.

Regular price is $104 and this time next year I will just call in to renew the discount 

So the answer to your question is yes. Whatever pricing you saw before is out of date.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> Regular price is $104



That's pretty much what I pay here in New Zealand per month for 1000/500Mbps + VOIP phone and true Unlimited data


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 11, 2019)

here is mine






Our ISP is SeeTheLight, and we have FTTP.

we pay £31.50 a month for this connection of 60mbps down and 12mbps up. This package includes unlimited downloads and uploads and includes our land line and evening and weekend calls too.

here it is https://www.seethelight.co.uk/broadband-and-voice

120mpbs package is much better value for sure but 120mbps download is wasted on me lol. if i want to download a game i leave it on overnight~


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2019)

@ArbitraryAffection that's pretty poor service for the price 32 quid ( NZ$60.24) is what I'd pay here for 200/100 + unlimited data and a VOIP line


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> @ArbitraryAffection that's pretty poor service for the price 32 quid ( NZ$60.24) is what I'd pay here for 200/100 + unlimited data and a VOIP line


Shit, I _wish_ I could get that plan for that price.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2019)

hat said:


> Shit, I _wish_ I could get that plan for that price.



for $104NZD I get 900/500 (they used to call it Gigabit but couldn't sustain it) unlimited data + VOIP line


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah, I pay double that for 1/10 that speed and don't even get phone...

Wanna throw me an extremely long ethernet cable?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2019)

hat said:


> Yeah, I pay double that for 1/10 that speed and don't even get phone...
> 
> Wanna throw me an extremely long ethernet cable?



I really do feel for ya bud and if I had a cable long enough I'd trow it over the ocean for ya


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 12, 2019)

Cable upload speeds suck...


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Cable upload speeds suck...



Yes won't be fixed until Full duplex is released and that is probably still years away.

Best hope now is your provider will Run Docsis 3.1 on the upload side which should be better than 30-35mbps up you see on most cable packages.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 13, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> Yes won't be fixed until Full duplex is released and that is probably still years away.
> 
> Best hope now is your provider will Run Docsis 3.1 on the upload side which should be better than 30-35mbps up you see on most cable packages.



They actually offer up to 50Mbps upload, but only on their top of the range 500/50Mbps plan, which is 2x what I'm paying for 200/30Mbps, so it doesn't quite feel like it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## tvamos (Mar 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> They actually offer up to 50Mbps upload, but only on their top of the range 500/50Mbps plan, which is 2x what I'm paying for 200/30Mbps, so it doesn't quite feel like it's worth the extra cash.


My area should get fiber by december 2020, I already signed up and will be getting 1000/100 for the same price as now for 100/10.


----------



## Nxodus (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm paying about 12-13 USD/month, I'd say it's pretty decent


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 13, 2019)

tvamos said:


> My area should get fiber by december 2020, I already signed up and will be getting 1000/100 for the same price as now for 100/10.



Wish I was getting fibre. My previous ISP had fibre to the building and then Ethernet. Sadly they got bought out by a cable company who forced everyone to change to cable modems...


----------



## btarunr (Mar 13, 2019)

This is why Pewdiepie is in trouble with T-series. Internet access in India has improved a lot these past 5 years. These days you get like 80 GB of 4G (decent speeds) for USD $2 per month. Here's my home wired network:





A lot of people who're just interested in on-demand entertainment subscribe to T-series. About 600 million people have Internet now, and our population is 1.3 billion.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 13, 2019)

btarunr said:


> This is why Pewdiepie is in trouble with T-series. Internet access in India has improved a lot these past 5 years. These days you get like 80 GB of 4G (decent speeds) for USD $2 per month. Here's my home wired network:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somethings a bit whack with your set up with nearly twice the upload as the download speed or was the network not idle when you ran the test


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wish I was getting fibre. My previous ISP had fibre to the building and then Ethernet. Sadly they got bought out by a cable company who forced everyone to change to cable modems...



I would have filed a complaint or moved out.

Someone took alot of money there to get rid of a superior connection to allow a cable company to come in and push docsis in the building.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Somethings a bit whack with your set up with nearly twice the upload as the download speed or was the network not idle when you ran the test



My plan says 400 Mbps up and down, with 1.5 TB data-cap per 30 days, but the ISP failed to configure their upstream properly. Not that I'm complaining.

I pay $50 for this.

I barely ever cross 300 GB usage at the end of the month.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 14, 2019)

Makaveli said:


> I would have filed a complaint or moved out.
> 
> Someone took alot of money there to get rid of a superior connection to allow a cable company to come in and push docsis in the building.



Well, as we own the property... I can't exactly just move out... 
But yes, it pissed me off. The logic behind that change was nonexistent. Then again, when has that ever stopped someone from doing something stupid?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, as we own the property... I can't exactly just move out...
> But yes, it pissed me off. The logic behind that change was nonexistent. Then again, when has that ever stopped someone from doing something stupid?



So you don't have a body corporate that makes these decisions on behalf of residents then because if you do and they made a decision without including you in any meeting about it then you may have a right as an owner (not a renter) to take them to court and have it reversed


----------



## TMCThomas (Mar 15, 2019)

Ping is a little higher than I'm used to usually closer to 4ms. It's a 100/100 unlimited plan here in The Netherlands. For some reason the upload speed has always been higher though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol at people with 100+ that complain

Try being staff here and dealing with this. Keep in mind non-peak hours and the best of many results. Typically I get 2.0-3.5 down and 0.5 up Nothing was downloading at the time this is just how wildly my speed varies on a regular basis.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 16, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> So you don't have a body corporate that makes these decisions on behalf of residents then because if you do and they made a decision without including you in any meeting about it then you may have a right as an owner (not a renter) to take them to court and have it reversed



No, it was all down to the ISP and they replaced it across the entire neighbourhood, not limited to just a few houses. They never consulted anyone that I know of, they simply tore out the old stuff and replaced it with DOCSIS 3.x. Besides, people here are clueless about these kind of technologies, just like in most countries, unfortunately.
Besides, no-one would consider taking a service provider to court here, that only happens in the US.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> Lol at people with 100+ that complain
> 
> Try being staff here and dealing with this. Keep in mind non-peak hours and the best of many results. Typically I get 2.0-3.5 down and 0.5 up Nothing was downloading at the time this is just how wildly my speed varies on a regular basis.



And presumably no choice of a different service provider? I could change to a different provider that uses xDSL for the last mile service at least, but they tend to be quite unreliable in my experience and they're also much more expensive for the same speed I'm getting now.

Internet in the US is awful imho. Every time I have to go for work, it's either crazy expensive with hotel Wi-Fi, or it's 1Mbps or slower, sometimes slower than dial-up.
In fact, I haven't been to a country in Asia that has as crappy internet as US hotels, with China being the one exception, as they block most of the sites I want to access, although not TPU.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> No, it was all down the ISP and they replaced it across the entire neighbourhood, not limited to just a few houses. They never consulted anyone that I know of, they simply tore out the old stuff and replaced it with DOCSIS 3.x. Besides, people here are clueless about these kind of technologies, just like in most countries, unfortunately.
> Besides, no-one would consider taking a service provider to court here, that only happens in the US.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Spectrum (cable ended there line 1000ft up the road. Which is where the cutoff was 30+ years ago. Old cable (adelphia) was bought by TWC which then merged to Spectrum. However due the contract the town signed they never had to update anything. Instead they ran a line to the next town over but it can't be tapped into for consumers. There for DSL only. DSL cabinet is on the property I live at. However its never been upgraded. So best they can do is 10 mbps but since they can't even provide the 7 thats being paid for its a joke. Currently 40+ homes connected via this cabinet. Really frustrating as a reviewer.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 16, 2019)

Quietly run the cabinet over one night and blame it on hoons or a drunk driver if you want it upgraded


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 16, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Yeah Spectrum (cable ended there line 1000ft up the road. Which is where the cutoff was 30+ years ago. Old cable (adelphia) was bought by TWC which then merged to Spectrum. However due the contract the town signed they never had to update anything. Instead they ran a line to the next town over but it can't be tapped into for consumers. There for DSL only. DSL cabinet is on the property I live at. However its never been upgraded. So best they can do is 10 mbps but since they can't even provide the 7 thats being paid for its a joke. Currently 40+ homes connected via this cabinet. Really frustrating as a reviewer.



But aren't you glad you live in a market driven economy where the customers willingness to pay drives the development of advances in new technology?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Try being staff here and dealing with this. Keep in mind non-peak hours and the best of many results. Typically I get 2.0-3.5 down and 0.5 up Nothing was downloading at the time this is just how wildly my speed varies on a regular basis.


Those speeds are the same as mine, but strangely enough where your rating says you are slower than the majority, mine didn't here in Australia, home of crap internet speeds.
Peak or night rate is even slower.


----------



## Munki (Mar 22, 2019)

POUNDWerkFlo


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2019)

At my brother's place in the UK, which is painfully slow, even though they promise a massive 10Mbps.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 21, 2019)

Unlimited.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2019)

Got an upgrade from 150/150 Mbits line to a 600/600 Mbits line. This is more than enough for me as I am the only one using this connection.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 21, 2019)

The UKs infrastructure is laughable and pathetic. Such a small and densely populated island should make it easy for upgrades to the network, or so you’d think...

I haven’t got a pic to hand, but I’ve got my gigabit down at home (upload sucks!) and my buddy has FTTH at 1Gbps up and down. It’s glorious.


----------



## Winudertas (Apr 22, 2019)

I have not FTTH, but its strain GPON, but nothing to complain about


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 22, 2019)

Yep, I can confirm that speeds in the UK (even in the Capital city) suck........  My FTTC which should be 80 down / 20 up only gets:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 22, 2019)

Russ64 said:


> Yep, I can confirm that speeds in the UK (even in the Capital city) suck........  My FTTC which should be 80 down / 20 up only gets:



I had a 200/30 connection last time I lived in London, but it was a brand new build. Annoyingly they went with BT, whereas across the street they had Hyperoptic which offered 1Gbps...
You still have better internet compared to 80% of people in the US and Australia


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 22, 2019)

Paying for 25 Mbps. getting 26.49

Zoom Zoom!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Sold Comcast my soul, and all I got was this shitty upload:








Haha, just kidding!  Comcast doesn't accept souls.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You still have better internet compared to 80% people in the US and Australia


Thanks for reminding me how much ours sucks


----------



## Sandbo (Apr 23, 2019)

Things are little crazy here:


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 23, 2019)

Not the fastest nor the slowest result I've had...


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2019)

Nothing impressive still on a 200/200Mbit connection that's encrypted...


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 24, 2019)

Sandbo said:


> Things are little crazy here:


 Reminds me of the time when I was studying at ETS in Quebec, the IT dept had an isolated network with 1Gbs/1Gbs. I downloaded all my steam library


----------



## Hockster (Apr 26, 2019)

Got an email from my ISP today stating they've detected my modem was functioning correctly and a new one had been shipped. Got home from work and it was already here. Nice! I have noticed over the last few months that DNS resolution was at times extremely slow, but not to the point of thinking there was a hardware issue. New modem however seems to have fixed things right up.


----------



## Zareek (Apr 26, 2019)

Spectrum 100/15, best upload I have ever seen on it. This download is typical, but the upload is double what I expected! I wonder if they finally upgraded our upload speeds.


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 26, 2019)

Comcast home wired connection.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 26, 2019)

Paying for 150 down, 10 up. It exceeds those expectations at least, but nothing special. Ping might be better if I was using a wired connection, but 12 ms via wifi is decent.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 6, 2019)

We've been ruminating over ISPs for a while now, so when our latest bill arrived on Monday, we decided to switch. With our current ISP we had to buy the whole package - cable TV+Internet 100Mbps.
Now we're running with a fibre optic provider at a quarter of the price, the same speed plan and a phone line included, although uploads are much faster. 
We've also cut the TV cable since we never watch it any more.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 6, 2019)

Only using mobile as on the move quite a lot, hit my data cap so being slowed during peak hours at the minute but not too bad considering it's via tether.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 7, 2019)

Crikey! look'in at these speeds on here... it's embarrassing to upload my result from Australia.


----------



## Lorec (Jun 7, 2019)

One thing I love about this country is mobile speeds, I could ez stream off of that. 
Will update later with my house speeds. 
Usually around 300/300 or something.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 7, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> Crikey! look'in at these speeds on here... it's embarrassing to upload my result from Australia.



Crikey mate your not wrong there the NBN is a total botch job they should have just done what we here in NZ did and went FTTH everywhere


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 7, 2019)

I posted my fiber connection at number #1652.

Here is my mobile 4G line.


----------



## mapnam charun (Jun 7, 2019)

Wired


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 8, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Crikey mate your not wrong there the NBN is a total botch job they should have just done what we here in NZ did and went FTTH everywhere


Maybe, but NZ geographically speaking is a lot smaller than Australia, so the economics of hooking everyone, everywhere to it is not that feasible, practically speaking.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## jseverin (Aug 5, 2019)

from home on wired fiber. NTT OCN, Tokyo Japan


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 5, 2019)

4G on the subway


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 5, 2019)

Currently I'm using 'only' 100Mbps of that tho,since we need a new gigabit switch with more ports and I let rest of the family use the full speed ports cause I don't really need more speed than that for my needs.

Stability is more important to me but this one is not exactly the best at that either,at nights it can be 'bad' with some weird latency issues while trying to load sites..


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 5, 2019)

Wired, DSL, at home


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2019)

My speeds


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


>




2ms... holy crap lol  I'd gladly halve my download speed to 500 to make that latency 2ms, I find 1 gig to be overkill 99% of the time, other than when I backed up my steam library, but even then meh .


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2019)

Honestly,  I upgraded from 150/150 which was a grandfathered plan. I dont need 500/500 at all. but I really need the upload so my entire purchasing decision for ISPs is based on it.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> 2ms... holy crap lol I'd gladly halve my download speed to 500 to make that latency 2ms


How about 10ms ping? Not bad for being in Alaska.



GCI charges an arm, and a leg for that speed the last time I looked. Count your lucky stars your not in Alaska


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 16, 2019)

Now that 5G has hit Australia, I'm pretty impressed, but the usual crapola upload that we are forever blessed with.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2019)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Now that 5G has hit Australia, I'm pretty impressed, but the usual crapola upload that we are forever blessed with.
> View attachment 131974



Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos will bring competing satellite internet service within next few years, I imagine it will shake up all markets all over the world with good pricing/advanced upload speed as well.    Just be patient a little longer.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos will bring competing satellite internet service within next few years, I imagine it will shake up all markets all over the world with good pricing/advanced upload speed as well.    Just be patient a little longer.



Around nothern and eastern Europe speed and prices are not a concern. 

The corruption of goverment + influence of big companies is the problem in certain areas, not lack of competition.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Around nothern and eastern Europe speed and prices are not a concern.
> 
> The corruption of goverment + influence of big companies is the problem in certain areas, not lack of competition.



Elon will save us all! How dare you doubt!  Keep the faith! The glory days are coming!  Elon Musk Internet is coming!!!!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Elon will save us all! How dare you doubt!  Keep the faith! The glory days are coming!  Elon Musk Internet is coming!!!!



Forgot to take your pills again?

It is actually a sad thing. And I hardly doubt he will change anything. Especially in the rural US for few peps in remote areas...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Forgot to take your pills again?
> 
> It is actually a sad thing. And I hardly doubt he will change anything. Especially in the rural US for few peps in remote areas...



Forgot to look up the definition of hyperbole again?

Don't take life so seriously mate


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 27, 2019)

After 5 months I got it 




2,4GHz WiFi (Netgear R7800 + Intel AC 9260) :




5GHz WiFi (Netgear R7800 + Intel AC 9260) :


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 27, 2019)

My speed only used by my self. More than suficient for my needs.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 27, 2019)

I really need to see if Cox can up the uploads. 30 Mbps is weak against the 1 Gbps down...


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 28, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I really need to see if Cox can up the uploads. 30 Mbps is weak against the 1 Gbps down...



That is not possible on a Docsis cable connection. You will have to wait for full duplex on cable and that is still years away.

Only way to get a synchronous connection currently is with Fibre.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 28, 2019)

https://www.speedtest.net/result/8630491661.png


----------



## freeagent (Oct 4, 2019)

Some of you guys have some pretty crazy speed..


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 23, 2019)

I just love my ISP. Their 200Mb/s plan is amazing!







(Speedtest's upload test didn't even finish and got stuck here)

...god I love living in the US.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 24, 2019)

@ sam_ 86314 Geezus that's a waste of money


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Athlonite (Nov 24, 2019)

Not bad for 950/500Mbps Unlimited for $94.95 per/m


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 24, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> @ sam_ 86314 Geezus that's a waste of money


Agreed, and there's nothing I can do about it. There are only two ISPs in my area with "reasonable" speeds; this one is cable, and the other is DSL.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> this one is cable, and the other is DSL.


Are you sure it's not the other way around? The speed your getting is a disgrace to high bandwidth capable coaxial cable.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Agreed, and there's nothing I can do about it. There are only two ISPs in my area with "reasonable" speeds; this one is cable, and the other is DSL.



If that's what your getting with cable you'd probably be better off with the DSL cause that's almost dial up speeds have you made a complaint to your ISP


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> If that's what your getting with cable you'd probably be better off with the DSL cause that's almost dial up speeds have you made a complaint to your ISP


If that's what's happening with cable, then it totally could be the signal at the modem. I've seen a bad signal cause this kind of behavior before.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 24, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Not bad for 950/500Mbps Unlimited for $94.95 per/m



New Zealand has those kind of speeds? Australia needs to catch the fudge up!!! I guess it's a bit harder since Aus is way bigger & half of it's always burning every summer.


----------



## Zareek (Nov 24, 2019)

Ubifi LTE Internet Service, I am actually about 250 miles from Alpharetta. Location awareness doesn't really work at all with this service.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 24, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> If that's what your getting with cable you'd probably be better off with the DSL cause that's almost dial up speeds have you made a complaint to your ISP


I have a friend who has a DSL plan from the other ISP, and their internet seems to go down every 5 to 10 minutes. 

60 to 70% of the time my internet is "reasonable" (over 100Mb/s down). Still not what we're paying for. And we still get hit with outages every now and then.

I genuinely wish it was illegal to use "up to" in marketing. Force ISPs to provide the service they claim.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I just love my ISP. Their 200Mb/s plan is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surely that is definitely below a threshold or something that their quality of service is total pants??!!  In the UK if our broadband dips below a set speed, we can get them to sort it out..  Mines dropped over the years I've had it but they'll never do anything about it as the cabling we have where I live is aluminium rather than copper..  

Just waiting and praying that things change...  That said, UK is meant to be getting 1Gb by 2025 but that's politics and I definitely ain't got time for that!!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 24, 2019)

Lionheart said:


> New Zealand has those kind of speeds? Australia needs to catch the fudge up!!! I guess it's a bit harder since Aus is way bigger & half of it's always burning every summer.



The problem with the NBN in Oz is that the govt let to many ISP/telco fingers in the pie instead of just mandating that this is what it is going to be (FTTH) and that's that


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 26, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> The problem with the NBN in Oz is that the govt let to many ISP/telco fingers in the pie instead of just mandating that this is what it is going to be (FTTH) and that's that



News just in Chorus who is our fiber Provider/wholesaler to ISP's/Telco's here in NZ just announced were going to be able to get 10Gbit internet at home the big problem will be with anything going international will be just as slow as it is now except for maybe links to Oz but everything else will still be a steaming pile of Moa ( extinct NZ native bird) poo


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 26, 2019)

This is an exotic one. I am currently in Cuba.


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 26, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> This is an exotic one. I am currently in Cuba.
> 
> View attachment 137694



Ludicrous speed


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 30, 2019)

Switched from my ISP's "200Mb/s" 600GB plan to their "100Mb/s unlimited" plan, which costs a whopping $30 more a month.  

Speed was great yesterday (around 110 Mb/s). Not today...





I envy those who have half decent internet providers.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 30, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Switched from my ISP's "200Mb/s" 600GB plan to their "100Mb/s unlimited" plan, which costs a whopping $30 more a month.
> 
> Speed was great yesterday (around 110 Mb/s). Not today...
> 
> ...


That's pathetic, and $30 more?


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 30, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That's pathetic, and $30 more?


That's just how it is around here. This plan is $30 more expensive than the 600GB 200Mb/s plan for "unlimited" data at 100Mb/s.

These are their plans. Add $40 to any plan for "unlimited data" (4TB and then throttling).






The "unlimited" option didn't even exist about a year ago; they'd just force you on to the next plan if you exceeded your cap.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2019)

@sam_86314 I thought those bandwidth plans was only for mobile internet.

I got unlimited call, sms/mms and data in my country in my iPhone for like £15 a month on the best carrier network.

Even my 200/200Mbit fiber internet got unlimited data


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 1, 2019)

@sam_86314  I can't believe you guys are still screwed with DATA caps


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 1, 2019)

Using my mobo WiFi (5Ghz) with fibre optic service over a Huawei modem.

The same using a network cable

Internet speeds in Buenos Aires are generally excellent and you can get up to 1000Mbps. Our fibre optic service of 100Mbps suits us fine, however, my brother in the UK languishes in 3Mbps, but averages about 2 in the real world.
Living in a big city has its advantages, although I'm more of a country boy myself.


----------



## Makaveli (Dec 1, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @sam_86314 I thought those bandwidth plans was only for mobile internet.
> 
> I got unlimited call, sms/mms and data in my country in my iPhone for like £15 a month on the best carrier network.
> 
> Even my 200/200Mbit fiber internet got unlimited data



You are in Europe and he is in America internet is not really comparable.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 21, 2019)

Speeeeed



100MBps unlimited plan. about 10USD a month. (pretty sure my flat mates are streaming at the same time)


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 21, 2019)

$50.99/month with promotion for 3 years.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 24, 2020)

Seems that connecting via cable gives more stable results than WiFi hotspot. iPhone 8 Plus & 150Mbit/s unlimited data.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 24, 2020)

I need to buy a new modem/router, recently got upgraded from 100 mbps to 200 mbps, but have yet to test over 130 mbps, and often score under 100 mbps, suspect the old af modem and router I have are the culprit.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 24, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> You are in Europe and he is in America internet is not really comparable.



B/c no one is better at greed and corruption than us. USA USA USA.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 24, 2020)

Even 4G LTE can do better on my iPhone XS Max I think and for Wi-Fi I only got a 200/200Mbit fiber.

Wish I had a UniFi UDM they r just to expensive


----------



## misternikitas (Jun 24, 2020)

Posting my new internet speed 3 years after the first.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 24, 2020)

Cable Connection. Long Island NY
Ping 10
Download = 226
Upload = 37

That is with 200 MBps service... it goes up to 400 on July 1st


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Espoo, FI, 1 Gig connection


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, lookie here 

Not too shabby for cable I suppose, considering that I'm only paying for 100/10 Mb/s service...


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2020)

TheGuruStud said:


> B/c no one is better at greed and corruption than us. USA USA USA.



Pretty much.

The corporations run the US not the government and across the pond its the other way around as it should be.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm too ashamed to put mine up..  The speeds just suck


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 24, 2020)

300 MBit/s Cable Internet, via Wifi - maxing that out nicely. Paying just the equivalent of 37 USD / month for it.


----------



## ereko (Jun 25, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Espoo, FI, 1 Gig connection
> 
> View attachment 160086


Cheers to neighbor


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 25, 2020)

400/400 Fiber:


----------



## sirbaili (Jun 25, 2020)

At Home FiberOptic Connection.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 25, 2020)

100/10 cable:





My system is connected to a wired network which is then connected over a wireless bridge to our router which is on the other side of the house.

Oof, faster than 85% of the US?


----------



## uco73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Disaster!


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 23, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Oof, faster than 85% of the US?



if that is true internet is slow in the US.


----------



## uco73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> if that is true internet is slow in the US.


Here is very disappointed.


----------



## ereko (Jul 24, 2020)

Why US has so big latency? Even here in FInland its 1ms.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 24, 2020)

ereko said:


> Why US has so big latency? Even here in FInland its 1ms.



Very simple  answer you are on a Fiber connection and most in the US are on DSL/Cable which has higher latency.


----------



## ereko (Jul 24, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> Very simple  answer you are on a Fiber connection and most in the US are on DSL/Cable which has higher latency.


But question is why US has still DSL/cabl if Finland has fiber 

My dad has 1gb/1gb there. In middle of nowhere. EU give 15000€ for that and my dad has to pay 3500€, now 39€/month.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 24, 2020)

ereko said:


> But question is why US has still DSL/cabl if Finland has fiber
> 
> My dad has 1gb/1gb there. In middle of nowhere. EU give 15000€ for that and my dad has to pay 3500€, now 39€/month.



The US government doesn't care about their infrastructure and sold out to all the corporations that is why.

Also the Land mass between finland and the US is not even remotely close. So the cost to run fiber all over the US will be alot more expensive than it is in Finland. There are a few fiber providers in the US but you have to be lucky enough to live close to them.

I myself was a cable user for many years until I finally got access to FTTH in Canada.


----------



## ereko (Jul 24, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> The US government doesn't care about their infrastructure and sold out to all the corporations that is why.
> 
> Also the Land mass between finland and the US is not even remotely close. So the cost to run fiber all over the US will be alot more expensive than it is in Finland. There are a few fiber providers in the US but you have to be lucky enough to live close to them.
> 
> I myself was a cable user for many years until I finally got access to FTTH in Canada.


Looks nice. My dad has about same. But I can live with 100mb upload  How much does that cost to you per month?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 24, 2020)

Try doing reviews when your internet fluctuates between this and 7 mbps (max) $45 a month LMAO
Using Speedtest half the time it just fails to run or errors out. Gotta love it.


----------



## ereko (Jul 24, 2020)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Try doing reviews when your internet fluctuates between this and 7 mbps (max) $45 a month LMAO
> Using Speedtest half the time it just fails to run or errors out. Gotta love it.
> View attachment 163384


 I cant say anything else, but cheers man


----------



## 205Gtx (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Makaveli (Jul 24, 2020)

ereko said:


> Looks nice. My dad has about same. But I can live with 100mb upload  How much does that cost to you per month?



My first year of the service I was paying $50 a month for it, now that the discount is over cost me $100 a month for it. Considering my career is IT and I work from home due to Covid the connection has been fantastic and worth the money. Its been very stable the last 4 months which I can't say the same for the Cable connections.


----------



## ereko (Jul 24, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> My first year of the service I was paying $50 a month for it, now that the discount is over cost me $100 a month for it. Considering my career is IT and I work from home due to Covid the connection has been fantastic and worth the money. Its been very stable the last 4 months which I can't say the same for the Cable connections.


Ok, that smees fair to me when you have 1gb upload to. I pay 39€ so its about 45$ for month.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## ereko (Jul 24, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 163386


Edit. You have been doing those with wlan, nice.

edit2. I cant get over that with wlan, but I use it only with my phone so.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 25, 2020)

@ereko sorry to disappoint but those are wired results not WIFI my PC is right next to the Fiber ONT and Router


----------



## Enterprise24 (Aug 10, 2020)

Pretty good for $10 per month (for 1 year , after that = $20 per month). Can toggle speed for upload / download as well.





4G unlimited no FUP no speed reduce for $6.45 per month.





Both tested in Bangkok , Thailand.


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 24, 2020)

What do I win... (you can't get very good internet here).


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 25, 2020)

I finally got a gig connection for like £42.90 a month with unlimited bandwidth  

The speedtest is done in the Speedtest application for 64bit for me to hit the proper speed since the app store app and web browsers doesn't show it concidently:




I know the ping is high for fiber but it's wrapped in a secure connection using UK2 in The Netherlands and that adds latency.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 25, 2020)

Wow.

I pay $80 CAD for (phone, basic TV and internet) and all I get is 150Mbps down.....


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 25, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Wow.
> 
> I pay $80 CAD for (phone, basic TV and internet) and all I get is 150Mbps down.....


Come on down to Europe. We have internetz. My 1 gig is 39.90 € per month.


----------



## HarryTheFish (Sep 25, 2020)

That depends on the country you're in though. I pay 180 euros for a 1 gig connection.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 25, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Wow.
> 
> I pay $80 CAD for (phone, basic TV and internet) and all I get is 150Mbps down.....


Meanwhile here in AZ, just internet (100Mb/s down and 10Mb/s up) is $55/mo. But that's only for 350GB per month. To get "unlimited", as I have, you need to pay another $40/mo. For those who can't math, that's $95/mo for my shitty 100Mb/s internet.

Here's hoping Starlink or Google Fiber can bring some competition to my area...


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 25, 2020)

HarryTheFish said:


> That depends on the country you're in though. I pay 180 euros for a 1 gig connection.


Ouch, and where is that?


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 25, 2020)

HarryTheFish said:


> That depends on the country you're in though. I pay 180 euros for a 1 gig connection.


In my area, 1Gb/s is $125/mo for a 1.5TB data cap or $165/mo for unlimited. And it only has 50Mb/s up.


----------



## HarryTheFish (Sep 25, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Ouch, and where is that?


Spain, Barcelona to be exact.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## buinichenkov (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 25, 2020)

HarryTheFish said:


> Spain, Barcelona to be exact.


Damn and they say Catalonia is the most developed part of Spain.



buinichenkov said:


> View attachment 169755


Nice 1 ms ping, I guess your ISP is right next door


----------



## docnorth (Sep 25, 2020)

Result from my office (Private Practice), rated for 30mbps theoretically.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 25, 2020)

No Intel lan


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Sep 25, 2020)

Germany, Bonn, Vodafone, cable, private, LAN


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 25, 2020)

freeagent said:


> No Intel lan
> 
> View attachment 169769


And what exactly are you expecting the Intel Ethernet controller would do?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 25, 2020)

300 Mbps fiber, but as already discussed before is limited by the old Netgear router:



But hey, everything downloads with proper speed so I can't complain for about €12 monthly.


----------



## ballack93 (Sep 25, 2020)

not bad i would say


----------



## BlackSun59 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (Sep 26, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> And what exactly are you expecting the Intel Ethernet controller would do?



I would expect it to max out my connection of course.. but no problems with this one whatsoever so no complaints


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

From Texas


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 26, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Wow.
> 
> I pay $80 CAD for (phone, basic TV and internet) and all I get is 150Mbps down.....



Move to an area that has Telus Fiber!


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 26, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> Move to an area that has Telus Fiber!



Actually, I do have Telus Fiber and it was one of the first area in Calgary to get it cause it was a brand new area (8 years ago).

This is how much it costs:








						TELUS PureFibre - high speed Gigabit Internet
					

TELUS PureFibre Gigabit Internet gives you symmetrical upload and download speeds of 940 Mbps



					www.telus.com
				




So $99 CAD just for internet and then $155 for it after 2 years.

No thanks.

Here are the plans:






						Home Internet Plans - Internet Plans & Packages | TELUS
					

Compare all of our Internet plans and choose the one that works for you and your family. Get TELUS high speed internet for your home today!




					www.telus.com
				




The first one is more or less what I got as a connection but I pay $80CAD as I also have phone with long distance to India unlimited, and basic TV with some Indian channels (which none I watch obviously cause I dont understand Hindi or Punjabi so I keep telling the wife since she doesn't watch it, that we should just get rid of it).


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I would expect it to max out my connection of course.. but no problems with this one whatsoever so no complaints


Yeah, an Intel NIC isn't going to help you there. Even if you have a 1Gbps connection, you're not likely to see that exact number, as TCP/IP has overheads, your router has overheads and most Gigabit NICs, Intel or otherwise, are limited to about 940-980Mbps on a LAN connection. You fall well within this range. Also keep in mind that speedtest results vary a bit between servers and the time of the day you're running the test.
You could also try something like this to see if you get higher speeds and to see if you're suffering from buffer bloat.





						Speed test - how fast is your internet? | DSLReports, ISP Information
					

Use our NEW speed test tool to test how fast your broadband or mobile internet connection really is. Read broadband news, information and join our community




					www.dslreports.com


----------



## freeagent (Sep 26, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, an Intel NIC isn't going to help you there. Even if you have a 1Gbps connection, you're not likely to see that exact number, as TCP/IP has overheads, your router has overheads and most Gigabit NICs, Intel or otherwise, are limited to about 940-980Mbps on a LAN connection. You fall well within this range. Also keep in mind that speedtest results vary a bit between servers and the time of the day you're running the test.
> You could also try something like this to see if you get higher speeds and to see if you're suffering from buffer bloat.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ok. When I did have an Intel NIC I was able to max out my speeds before, had a little extra actually. But this time when I upgraded my internet service I wasn't able to max the connection, and I was seeing just a little under so not what I was used to, so I chalked it up to the NIC. All of my stuff is old, so I don't know.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Ahh ok. When I did have an Intel NIC I was able to max out my speeds before, had a little extra actually. But this time when I upgraded my internet service I wasn't able to max the connection, and I was seeing just a little under so not what I was used to, so I chalked it up to the NIC. All of my stuff is old, so I don't know.


Old? I don't think you know what old hardware means...
None of your kit is going to be a limiting factor when it comes to Ethernet speeds.
One thing you could do, is download the speedtest app from the Microsoft store, as it gives you a smidgen higher results.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 26, 2020)

I know what old hardware is lol. 8 years isn't too old yet I guess lol. I do have older, but probably not as old as what you have tucked away. Fwiw I was using the speedtest app.

Either way, I'm not complaining, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to tell much of a difference if any if I was able to get full speed.

I actually helped a workmate get his P3 rig going again, straight out of 2000! I offered him an X58 setup in trade, he declined dammit.


----------



## Krigee (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 3, 2020)

I ordered 100 Mb from a provider here in my city in the amount of R$ 69.90 (BRL) and look what happened.
It was installed last Friday (GMT-3):


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 3, 2020)

This is what i actually get out of a 35 YEARS old phone line. 
2 hair thin copper wires straight out of the wall with no isolation in a house that was built before WW1.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Zareek (Nov 8, 2020)

Finally upgraded to faster internet 400/20 not bad...


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)

aaah,
canada


----------



## Arjai (Nov 28, 2020)

I ran this test multiple times. With and w/o my VPN. This is the worst result, with VPN. I pay for a 50Mbps. Now, my ISP wants $10 more a month for symmetrical 50/50Mbps Fiber.  Anyone here think that it will get ANY better by paying them $10 more a month? I am leery about it.

 BTW, My building is an Historical Bldg.  So, they do not allow Comcast to drill into the building. We have Sat. dishes on the roof. I'm not sure if the internet comes into the building  there or if it comes in under the building.

Either way, unless they wire up to my apartment, w/ Fiber, it won't make much of a difference, no?

I pay 29.95 USD/month for what I get. I 'FEEL' happy with it.(?)


----------



## CheapMeat (Nov 28, 2020)

My service currently; 100Mbps for $55.  Their 200Mbps is $73 and 1000Mbps is $70 for 2 year contract and some odd pricing with stipulation from everything in-between. I'm going to be doing Youtube videos soon, so trying to figure out if I should up it.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2020)

Arjai said:


> I ran this test multiple times. With and w/o my VPN. This is the worst result, with VPN. I pay for a 50Mbps. Now, my ISP wants $10 more a month for symmetrical 50/50Mbps Fiber.  Anyone here think that it will get ANY better by paying them $10 more a month? I am leery about it.
> 
> BTW, My building is an Historical Bldg.  So, they do not allow Comcast to drill into the building. We have Sat. dishes on the roof. I'm not sure if the internet comes into the building  there or if it comes in under the building.
> 
> ...


I would totally $40 for 50/50 fiber. Hopefully there's no data cap on that?


----------



## Arjai (Nov 28, 2020)

hat said:


> I would totally $40 for 50/50 fiber. Hopefully there's no data cap on that?


But I am already paying for 50Mbps, and this is what I am getting. Why would I pay more for the same? Is there any reason to believe that it will be better?

I will call them, my ISP, and ask them about this. Seems like a sham, to me.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 28, 2020)

Arjai said:


> But I am already paying for 50Mbps, and this is what I am getting. Why would I pay more for the same? Is there any reason to believe that it will be better?
> 
> I will call them, my ISP, and ask them about this. Seems like a sham, to me.


I think a satellite connection is bound to have high variability


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 28, 2020)

Roughly 9.44 USD or 7.89 EUR or 7.09 GBP per month for 20 Mbps, unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (Nov 28, 2020)

From my phone


----------



## Hattu (Nov 28, 2020)

I usually get little better result, but that might be my new and cheap phone. Broke my OP5, now i have Xiaomi RedMi 9C.

Well, anyway. This is my phones prepaid, 29,90€/month, unlimited data, 100/50Mbps If i remember right.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 28, 2020)

I tried WOW Gig service @79.99 USD but they could never get me the 80% they guaranteed, I'd hit 400-600. I bumped down to their 500/25-speed tier for $49.99USD a month.    







 This is midday on a Saturday.


----------



## uco73 (Dec 1, 2020)

Finally a little better internet.


----------



## Samiam66 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Hattu (Dec 1, 2020)

Another try with my phone. I don't think it could get any faster than this.


----------



## Det0x (Dec 19, 2020)

942.82Mbps download, 946.58 Mbps upload:
Wired 1000/1000 fiber from "Homenet".
Location: house in Tromsø (Northern Norway)



Removed IP from screenshot.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 30, 2020)

When the hotel you're staying at has faster internet than you have at home


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's my FTTH from Springfield, Vermont again:


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 1, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Here's my FTTH from Springfield, Vermont again:
> 
> View attachment 181574


Haha college net, how does it handle every student, teacher and employee at the same time?

I don't complain really having 1000/1000Mbit for myself and getting about 700-800Mbit both ways most of the time when I am home.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2021)

Paying for 100/10Mbps via coax + 80 TV channels, 59 EUR/month.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Paying for 100/10Mbps via coax + 80 TV channels, 59 EUR/month.


A COAX connection?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> A COAX connection?



Coax from my breaker box closet to the router.
I believe the rest outside the building under ground is via fiber.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Coax from my fuse closet to the router.
> I believe the rest outside the building under ground is via fiber.


Usually COAX is cobber it also is being used to give you telly if you get tv channels in this modern age.

Because it's weird in my world to convert fiber to COAX.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Usually COAX is cobber it also is being used to give you telly if you get tv channels in this modern age.
> 
> Because it's weird in my world to convert fiber to COAX.



Correct the coax core is copper, and yes I'm also getting my digital TV channels via coax via a mediabox connected to my TV.

In some larger cities in my country my provider can provide upto 1000/40Mbps , in the near future everyone in my country can get 1000Mbps via fiber/coax.

I have fiber in my home as well but then I had to go with another provider and then need to pay an extra 15 EUR for some sport channels I like watching,
my current provider has those sport channels included in each plan at no extra costs.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 1, 2021)

From my igloo


----------



## xu^ (Feb 1, 2021)

slow slow slow


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 1, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Usually COAX is cobber it also is being used to give you telly if you get tv channels in this modern age.
> 
> Because it's weird in my world to convert fiber to COAX.








						Radio frequency over glass - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Some providers do here in canada but its an older method and brings the doscis cable limitations with it. You have abit better path to the node as its fiber but most of these connection are still stuck with cables asymmetrical connections his speedtest its in a 10:1 ratio.

Docsis Cable Vs RFOG cable still very similar.

A direct fiber connection still kills both.


----------



## burkecomputers (Feb 1, 2021)

this is my speed now


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 2, 2021)

btarunr said:


>


That's unusual...


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 2, 2021)

my speed in nigeria


----------



## Zareek (Feb 2, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's unusual...


Right, I really wish I could my upload speed to be even half what my download speed is! The upload speeds are really becoming a factor now with work from home, cloud storage, etcetera.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 2, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's unusual...



It could be the Speedtest server that is under preasure or just cannot feed the upload speed seen before


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> From my igloo
> 
> View attachment 186556



Nice Shaw has finally started to go Mid split on their cable connections so that's why you are getting 100Mbps uploads vs the rest of Canada/USA with 1000/30 or 1000/50 connections. If they ever go high split you may actually see 250+ Mbps in upload but I have a feeling Docsis 4.0 is the next big thing for cable the question is when though.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 2, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Haha college net, how does it handle every student, teacher and employee at the same time?
> 
> I don't complain really having 1000/1000Mbit for myself and getting about 700-800Mbit both ways most of the time when I am home.
> 
> View attachment 186547


That college server, is the nearest testing server Speedtest has. That's internet from my house.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 2, 2021)

My Internet Connection in Rio de Janeiro - BRAZIL!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## jusuchin85 (Feb 7, 2021)

*ISP*: Aussie Broadband
*Location*: Sydney
Tested via Wifi - ~30 metres from the router


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Caring1 (Feb 9, 2021)

jusuchin85 said:


> *ISP*: Aussie Broadband
> *Location*: Sydney
> Tested via Wifi - ~30 metres from the router


The date is almost 5 months in the future.
You might want to fix that.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 13, 2021)

I replaced my cable modem and basically went from 230Mbit to 450Mbit. Woo hoo!


----------



## outpt (Mar 13, 2021)

i would post mine,but i do not wish to be laugh at. i'm with century






link.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 13, 2021)

My connection. 600/600 Mbits fiberline. I can get a 1000/1000 mbits if i pay more, but dont really need it.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2021)

By Wifi





100/10


----------



## Mr Bill (Mar 14, 2021)

Mine is getting better since some have gone back to school and work.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 15, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> My connection. 600/600 Mbits fiberline. I can get a 1000/1000 mbits if i pay more, but dont really need it.


You sure don need it?? 
Just kidding  insane speeds and daaamn, 3ms ping?


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 15, 2021)

Radi_SVK said:


> You sure don need it??
> Just kidding  insane speeds and daaamn, 3ms ping?


No I for sure don't need more speed than this. I'm the only one using this connection. So one person.

Ping has always been low. The years I have had it. That's for now around 5 years.

Paying 380 dkr. That is around 60 usd with danish tax. Not the cheapest, but it sure as he'll is a stable and reliable connection.


----------



## Zareek (Mar 15, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No I for sure don't need more speed than this. I'm the only one using this connection. So one person.
> 
> Ping has always been low. The years I have had it. That's for now around 5 years.
> 
> Paying 380 dkr. That is around 60 usd with danish tax. Not the cheapest, but it sure as he'll is a stable and reliable connection.


That's a nice deal, I pay $70/month for 400/20 Mbits cable. I honestly don't need the 400 down even for my family of three. I would love to have at least 100 up.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 15, 2021)

Zareek said:


> That's a nice deal, I pay $70/month for 400/20 Mbits cable. I honestly don't need the 400 down even for my family of three. I would love to have at least 100 up.


70 usd. For that price I can get the 1000/1000 Mbits connection. My price for that is 439 dkr. A month or just around 70 usd.

Compared to your price and speed. My deal doesn't seem so bad now after all.


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 15, 2021)

Here's what $50 USD gets you in the Phillipines.

https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/7141779691


----------



## Zareek (Mar 16, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> 70 usd. For that price I can get the 1000/1000 Mbits connection. My price for that is 439 dkr. A month or just around 70 usd.
> 
> Compared to your price and speed. My deal doesn't seem so bad now after all.


My price actually includes a $25/month discount for my first year. I tried to get the top speed 940/40 tier for $110/month but there is a 6-month waiting list for installation.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Athlonite (Mar 16, 2021)

Zareek said:


> 6-month waiting list for installation.



What installation do they require other than maybe a new router which they could just send out to you and you could install it yourself it aint hard or rocket science also  $110 bucks is more than I pay here in Gougelandastan for 950/500 which is $89.95pm including VOIP and true unlimited data non of this slowing me down BS after x amount of gigs


----------



## Zareek (Mar 16, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> What installation do they require other than maybe a new router which they could just send out to you and you could install it yourself it aint hard or rocket science also  $110 bucks is more than I pay here in Gougelandastan for 950/500 which is $89.95pm including VOIP and true unlimited data non of this slowing me down BS after x amount of gigs


I said the same thing! For some reason they require "professional" installation for the 940/40 tier. I got the equipment already covered, they provide modem rentals for free now, so when I bumped up to 400/20 I got their current DOCSIS 3.1 modem. It even has a 2.5G Ethernet port on it, not that they currently offer anything that would need it. Their VOIP service is an extra $10/month, my wife likes having a landline at home, so we pay for that too. The one thing this company has done right thus far is no data caps. I've never heard of them enforcing a data cap on anyone unlike some cable providers. We were using just under a TB a month before the pandemic. I bet we are double that right now but they no longer show you how much data you are using on the cable website.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 16, 2021)

Zareek said:


> I said the same thing! For some reason they require "professional" installation for the 940/40 tier. I got the equipment already covered, they provide modem rentals for free now, so when I bumped up to 400/20 I got their current DOCSIS 3.1 modem. It even has a 2.5G Ethernet port on it, not that they currently offer anything that would need it. Their VOIP service is an extra $10/month, my wife likes having a landline at home, so we pay for that too. The one thing this company has done right thus far is no data caps. I've never heard of them enforcing a data cap on anyone unlike some cable providers. We were using just under a TB a month before the pandemic. I bet we are double that right now but they no longer show you how much data you are using on the cable website.


Ah so it's cable not Fibre that'll be why they require the "Professional Install" because if they fuck it up they cop the cost of repair which can be quite expensive if you have to pay for it yourself


----------



## Zareek (Mar 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Ah so it's cable not Fibre that'll be why they require the "Professional Install" because if they fuck it up they cop the cost of repair which can be quite expensive if you have to pay for it yourself


I'm not sure how someone can screw up connecting a cable modem. The hardest part wound be screwing on an F-connector. It's like connecting a TV to cable back in the day. I'm sure there are people who could and would mess it up. My best guess is that most of the coax on our poles is old trash not capable of carrying the signal range needed. They might have to run a new coax line from the nearest fiber node.

I live in a town of about 7,000 people. The big businesses that run the fiber networks don't see enough profit in running FTTH here. In my country everything is about making the rich as much money as possible.


----------



## Phabets70 (Mar 23, 2021)

This is on glass fiber in the Netherlands. 1000/1000 is available but 500/500 is more than enough for me.


----------



## Samiam66 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone else getting weird results using the Windows app?
That's over 10Mbps faster than my actual speed and I never get more than around 28Mbps running the test on the website.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2021)

No weird results why?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> No weird results why?


As I said, I get 11Mbps and change more than I'm paying for in upload speed, which I have never seen before. Besides, I rarely even hit 29Mbps in upload speed.
So something seem to be going on with their Windows app.
Also, you have really fast internet for someone living in the UK.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> As I said, I get 11Mbps and change more than I'm paying for in upload speed, which I have never seen before. Besides, I rarely even hit 29Mbps in upload speed.
> So something seem to be going on with their Windows app.
> Also, you have really fast internet for someone living in the UK.



I only 1GBiT on a 10-100TB network so I don't complain 

I know the ping is off but that's because of a secured VPN connection I use for my home network, if I was at the office there would be like 200Mbit


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 8, 2021)

I have upgraded and now my download is faster than the WIFI on my laptop which is 100% expected. What I'm looking forward to is having 40mbit up instead of 10, which should be great for working remotely. We got rid of cable tv, so I splurged on the best money can buy, short of getting FTTH. If I was plugged in with a wire, download should be almost a gig.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2021)

I did another run after connecting the tower to the TV and plugging it in with an ethernet cable. Not too shabby.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't know how you guys/gals put up with such anaemic upload speeds (41mbps = 5MBps) vs the fibre 900/500 I have here with FTTH I regularly get 528mbps upload speeds (528mbps = 66MBps)

mbps = megabits per second & MBps = MegaBytes per second


----------



## SuperTweaker (Apr 10, 2021)

Because Fiber is not an option in most cities and towns in states.  And you meant anemic.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 10, 2021)

Cable..


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2021)

Old (by wifi):






NEW:

Got a free 50% upgrade of download/upload speed today  (This result is by wifi)


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> I don't know how you guys/gals put up with such anaemic upload speeds (41mbps = 5MBps) vs the fibre 900/500 I have here with FTTH I regularly get 528mbps upload speeds (528mbps = 66MBps)
> 
> mbps = megabits per second & MBps = MegaBytes per second


Cable internet has always been anemic on upload here in the US. For what it's worth though, download has almost 10 times as much bandwidth (RF-wise,) as upload. Theoretically, DOCSIS 3.1 allows for 10Gbit down and 1Gbit up, but that would require dedicating a ton of upload channels for a single customer. Either way, I'm pretty thrilled that I can get these kinds of speed without getting fiber run.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 12, 2021)

my new internet connection, same speed but whole lot cheaper, initially we got 300mbps but it was much more expensive annually compared to 100mbps so we downgraded our plan to save some money


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2021)

Vendor said:


> my new internet connection, same speed but whole lot cheaper, initially we got 300mbps but it was much more expensive annually compared to 100mbps so we downgraded our plan to save some money
> View attachment 196388



Which provider do you have and where was the speedtest server located? 4ms ping is really good.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 12, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Which provider do you have and where was the speedtest server located? 4ms ping is really good.


it's excitel, server is a nearby city. I used to get better ping with my previous ISP as they have servers in my city, 1-2ms usually.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 17, 2021)

This was my Internet Speed till 15 minutes ago




Now this is the new speed




Got it for 0€


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 4, 2021)

Looks like my ISP has been upgrading their gear, as my ping is all of a sudden half of what it has been for years.


----------



## FireFox (May 5, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Looks like my ISP has been upgrading their gear, as my ping is all of a sudden half of what it has been for years.



Kinda funny.
Your ping decreased and my download speed increased  today Cold War started downloading an update and i noticed more speed
check my previous post.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Kinda funny.
> Your ping decreased and my download speed increased  today Cold War started downloading an update and i noticed more speed
> check my previous post.
> 
> View attachment 199267


That's a decent improvement too.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2021)

My last speedtest I did





I am on a shared 10-100TB and lowest speed should be 900-950Mbit but I don't bother to complain really


----------



## SuperTweaker (May 5, 2021)

Google is slowly spreading around the country with it's Fiber Optics, currently 1Gig up and 1Gig down. I think this is putting a little pressure on the competition. Google Fiber currently costs $80.00 a month for the service.  It will be a long time before they make it to Northern New England. Comcast is the best ISP we have in our area for the Gigabyte plan which I posted my speeds earlier in this topic.

We have basic cable from Comcast and the Gigabyte package for Internet.  We have about a $6.00 a month phone bill because we cancelled our landline service and switched to a device that plugs into the router called, ooma. Quite the savings over the past five years. Around $1,700.00 dollars by using VoIP with this device. That more than makes up for the extra cost of the Gig package from Comcast. Yes, we still need a landline along with our smartphones. But at $6.00 a month, that's almost an irrelevant cost these days.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2021)

SuperTweaker said:


> Google is slowly spreading around the country with it's Fiber Optics, currently 1Gig up and 1Gig down. I think this is putting a little pressure on the competition. Google Fiber currently costs $80.00 a month for the service.  It will be a long time before they make it to Northern New England. Comcast is the best ISP we have in our area for the Gigabyte plan which I posted my speeds earlier in this topic.
> 
> We have basic cable from Comcast and the Gigabyte package for Internet.  We have about a $6.00 a month phone bill because we cancelled our landline service and switched to a device that plugs into the router called, ooma. Quite the savings over the past five years. Around $1,700.00 dollars by using VoIP with this device. That more than makes up for the extra cost of the Gig package from Comcast. Yes, we still need a landline along with our smartphones. But at $6.00 a month, that's almost an irrelevant cost these days.


I just recently cut cable TV and stuck with just internet. I had a 400/12 plan before and with cable tv I was paying over $200 a month. I cut the cable and upgraded to the gigabit plan and I pay $85/mo. which is quite the difference.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I just recently cut cable TV and stuck with just internet. I had a 400/12 plan before and with cable tv I was paying over $200 a month. I cut the cable and upgraded to the gigabit plan and I pay $85/mo. which is quite the difference.



Is your new gigabit plan up and down on cable tv / coax?


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Is your new gigabit plan up and down on cable tv / coax?


No, it's something like 1200/40, but I don't have any devices that will do 2.5G ethernet. It's still over coax. I have an Arris S33 modem with just a 1Gbit port.


Aquinus said:


> I did another run after connecting the tower to the TV and plugging it in with an ethernet cable. Not too shabby.
> View attachment 196139


Edit: My main motivator was to go from 12mbit upload to 40.


----------



## MFDoom (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 6, 2021)

Paid for 600 mbps connection, got 60 mbps up/down instead. Not even gonna fire up Speedtest to avoid getting depressed. I miss my $15 Romanian 2 gigabit.


----------



## SuperTweaker (May 7, 2021)

@Aquinus

That was a smart choice. If young and old sat down for an hour with a calculator and statements i.e. bank, paypal, credit cards etc. -- they would most likely find they are tossing away between $1000.00 to 2000.00 (possibly $3000.00) annually.  You can do a lot with a a couple thousand dollars.  I have only two subscriptions on my smartphone and two on my PC. The total of both devices annually is $90.00.

Your motivation was the same as mine. I needed to boost my upload from 12 to 40 as well. I get between 34-37 which is soooo much better when uploading videos.


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2021)

Samsung Galaxy S8+


----------



## RogelioKronovi (May 7, 2021)

From my Home ADSL 2 Mbps in Havana, Cuba. Upsss


----------



## puma99dk| (May 7, 2021)

RogelioKronovi said:


> From my Home ADSL 2 Mbps in Havana, Cuba. Upsss



I didn't knew you could get internet on cuba


----------



## v12dock (May 7, 2021)

Two fiber optic companies are RAPIDLY expanding in central IL. It's amazing how much cheaper Comcast can offer me service when they have a competitor who is much better than them.


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2021)

v12dock said:


> Two fiber optic companies are RAPIDLY expanding in central IL. It's amazing how much cheaper Comcast can offer me service when they have a competitor who is much better than them.


 if in doubt always go with not crapcast


----------



## Panchovix (May 9, 2021)

Finally got fiber where I live in Chile.


I have these speeds for about 20 bucks monthly, pretty satisfied, though the ISP has 1Gb/s but at about 40 bucks per month lol


----------



## xrobwx71 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 9, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


>


WOW! With those speeds you could download the entire internet in a few hours


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 11, 2021)

Panchovix said:


> Finally got fiber where I live in Chile.
> 
> 
> I have these speeds for about 20 bucks monthly, pretty satisfied, though the ISP has 1Gb/s but at about 40 bucks per month lolView attachment 199796


¡me encanta!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 20, 2021)




----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


>


How much a month does that cost you if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 23, 2021)

Spectrum sucks.... it's crazy looking at other non Americans speeds. How is the US so far behind in high speed internet.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 23, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Spectrum sucks.... it's crazy looking at other non Americans speeds. How is the US so far behind in high speed internet.


It's less here in the UK. 86Mbps max speed unless you live in a major city. Even then it can be poop unless you pay with a kidney.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 23, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> How much a month does that cost you if you don't mind me asking


R$ 70.00 (Seventy reais a month).


----------



## Zareek (May 25, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Spectrum sucks.... it's crazy looking at other non Americans speeds. How is the US so far behind in high speed internet.


Yes and no... Spectrum sucks compared to say Fiber service. My Spectrum is like 480/23. Pretty good since I pay for 400/20. They offer 940/40 in my area too. Not sure why your spectrum is that slow. It starts at 200/10 here. Compared to my co-workers who have Comcast, I have far fewer outages as well. They have issues almost weekly with Comcast.


----------



## RealKGB (May 25, 2021)

Used to have Xfinity w/ 100/10, but was really 140/13, to WOW! w/ 150/50.
It doesn't quite reach those speeds but I'll take slightly lower download speeds over quadrupled upload.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 4, 2021)

Well looks like I'm ringing my ISP tomorrow to upgrade my plan from 900/500 ($89.95NZD) to 2000/2000 ($149.00NZD) for an extra $17.00NZD a week so I'll definitely post back here once it's all setup and going they need to come in and change my ONT (Optical Network Terminator) to a better faster one so it'll be interesting to see what Chorus give me for an ONT and what my ISP sends out as the Modem/router dog I hope it's not some shitty netgear crapper


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 8, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Well looks like I'm ringing my ISP tomorrow to upgrade my plan from 900/500 ($89.95NZD) to 2000/2000 ($149.00NZD) for an extra $17.00NZD a week so I'll definitely post back here once it's all setup and going they need to come in and change my ONT (Optical Network Terminator) to a better faster one so it'll be interesting to see what Chorus give me for an ONT and what my ISP sends out as the Modem/router dog I hope it's not some shitty netgear crapper



Well the order for install is underway the Zyxel Modem shows up tomorrow as does the new WIFI card I just bought to go along with the Modem stupid thing about it is the modem has 1x 10Gbe port and 4x 1Gbe ports so that sucks why provide a modem that can't even do 2.5Gbe on the other 4 ports. Leving me with a choice of buying an expensive 5 port 10Gbe switch or going WIFI6 with an 802.11ax pcie wifi card


----------



## Ege56813 (Jun 8, 2021)

17 Mbps download at starting but it just drops to 12.6


----------



## Fred23 (Jun 8, 2021)

On wifi with mobile:


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 8, 2021)

Finally on the gigabit life, 940 up 940 down. Previous ISP called their 300Mbps plan "fiber" but it clearly still ran off the same coax lines......this one runs off the Alcatel fiber modem on my wall that's been there for the past 6 years, zero clue what it was for until now.



So far Battle.net is the only application to hit 113MB/s. Something tells me crappy Realtek 1Gbe might actually have trouble hitting the 940Mbps that I currently hit on both Realtek 2.5Gbe NICs. We'll find out soon enough, got a B550M-ITX/ac on the way for a build, Realtek 8111.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Well the order for install is underway the Zyxel Modem shows up tomorrow as does the new WIFI card I just bought to go along with the Modem stupid thing about it is the modem has 1x 10Gbe port and 4x 1Gbe ports so that sucks why provide a modem that can't even do 2.5Gbe on the other 4 ports. Leving me with a choice of buying an expensive 5 port 10Gbe switch or going WIFI6 with an 802.11ax pcie wifi card


And here is the result 






not bad for WIFI I will see about getting a PCIe 10Gbit card tomorrow


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 9, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> And here is the result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which city are you?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> And here is the result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe get a 2.5Gbps card instead, unless you're going 10Gbps anyhow, as they're a lot cheaper.
Or is the 10Gbps port 1/10Gbps only, with no support for 2.5/5Gbps?
This might also be worth a look https://www.qnap.com/en/product/qsw-2104-2t
It goes for NZ$240 here.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 9, 2021)

For a relatively cheap price here in my country - quite happy with it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm happy with it:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> For a relatively cheap price here in my country - quite happy with it.


Always been impressed with the internet speed in Vietnam. Also no great firewall, unlike xina...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 9, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Always been impressed with the internet speed in Vietnam. Also no great firewall, unlike xina...



Two completely different places, just a quick reminder for the Western pals of mine here ^^


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Two completely different places, just a quick reminder for the Western pals of mine here ^^


For sure, very different, despite the fact that your governments are supposed to be similar.
I have to say that Vietnam was nothing like what I expected, in the very best possible way.
Always had a great time when we've visited, nice friendly people and amazing food.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 9, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> For sure, very different, despite the fact that your governments are supposed to be similar.
> I have to say that Vietnam was nothing like what I expected, in the very best possible way.
> Always had a great time when we've visited, nice friendly people and amazing food.



This comment really makes me happy. I don't encounter Western people that often (yes, even pre-COVID) - and I hate to see stupid sh*t or incidents happening to foreign visitors while scrolling through the newspaper randomly. I feel guilty for not being able to resolve or do anything at all.
Anyway, back to the main topic - I believe that there are faster plans from other ISPs but yet to have the opportunity to try them. Pricings are really good, at least comparing to a lot of other places AFAIK.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 10, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> Which city are you?


Napier Why are you a Prince looking to give me millions (Joke)



TheLostSwede said:


> Maybe get a 2.5Gbps card instead, unless you're going 10Gbps anyhow, as they're a lot cheaper.
> Or is the 10Gbps port 1/10Gbps only, with no support for 2.5/5Gbps?
> This might also be worth a look https://www.qnap.com/en/product/qsw-2104-2t
> It goes for NZ$240 here.


Yeah it has 1 x 10Gbit port the other 4 are 1Gbit I've also gotten a TP-Link TX401 PCIe 10Gbit nic coming at a slightly lower cost than your quoted $240NZD for $168NZD


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Napier Why are you a Prince looking to give me millions (Joke)
> 
> 
> Yeah it has 1 x 10Gbit port the other 4 are 1Gbit I've also gotten a TP-Link TX401 PCIe 10Gbit nic coming at a slightly lower cost than your quoted $240NZD for $168NZD


The price was for the switch, not the NIC...
TP-Link seems to be the cheapest option for NICs right now.


----------



## sunil (Jul 11, 2021)

Frontier FiOS for Business my internet speed test


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> The price was for the switch, not the NIC...
> TP-Link seems to be the cheapest option for NICs right now.


Oh yeah I didn't actually click that link but yeah worth looking into if I was planning on going wired for anything else in the house other than my own PC my flatmate will be getting my Asus PCE-AX3000 Wifi6 card as he doesn't really care what speeds he gets as long as he's able to get online but it will atleast remove a cable from the lounge floor


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 11, 2021)

just test it using tenda on wisp




direct from the source




i know it's not great


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> just test it using tenda on wisp
> View attachment 207426
> 
> direct from the source
> ...


You guys need to catch up with Vietnam 
I presume that's not over 4G or something like that, but rather some kind of Wi-Fi setup?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> You guys need to catch up with Vietnam
> I presume that's not over 4G or something like that, but rather some kind of Wi-Fi setup?


it's 4G modem and connect my router to it on wisp mode and yeah in here although it stated 4G the speed is pretty suck
now many gonna run 5G and i bet the speed is below average too


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2021)

getting better slowly


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2021)

AT&T Fiber over WiFi6


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 207454
> getting better slowly


Does that mean you got the 10Gbps card?


----------



## Phabets70 (Jul 11, 2021)

Not upgraded yet to 1000/1000mbps from 1000/500mbps. Will be upgraded soon.
Happy puppy with this speed.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Does that mean you got the 10Gbps card?


Na still over WIFI  with that Asus PCX AX3000 PCIe card


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 12, 2021)

Phabets70 said:


> View attachment 207530
> 
> Not upgraded yet to 1000/1000mbps from 1000/500mbps. Will be upgraded soon.
> Happy puppy with this speed.



Congrats on soon getting 1Gbit, I had it for some years now and this ain't med best run ever for speed test but I can't complain connected to a 10G-100TB network.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 12, 2021)

Its good to see the number of people getting access to fiber internet is growing.


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 12, 2021)

Vacation house internet.


Spoiler








It has internet though. Other houses that we stayed at didn't.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 12, 2021)

Link 350Mbps




Link 1Gbps




Two distinct Internet links on one gateway (Mikrotik RB760iGS).


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Vacation house internet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Geez that's barely enough to make a quality VOIP call let alone browse sites online


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 13, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Geez that's barely enough to make a quality VOIP call let alone browse sites online


I now realize the luxury that I have with 150/50 at home.
This is enough to do basic forum browsing and serebii checks. YouTube is a no-go though unless you like 360p.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 13, 2021)

My internet is down because SparkShite/CableNone is the absolute worst.

So I'm tethered to my phone's network now.






Look at that blistering performance!


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 13, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> My internet is down because SparkShite/CableNone is the absolute worst.
> 
> So I'm tethered to my phone's network now.
> 
> ...



eww that is so slow I wouldn't even bother wasting phone data on that.


----------



## crispysilicon (Jul 13, 2021)

Teaming 2x1GbE


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 14, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> eww that is so slow I wouldn't even bother wasting phone data on that.


It's better than nothing.

...just barely. 

Also we're using their military veteran plan which has unlimited everything.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 14, 2021)

Via a TP-Link TX401 10GB nic (wired)

That upload speed though is really shit considering it's supposed to be 2Gbps and that's after hours of faffing around with calls to my ISP downloading a newer driver and firmware from Marvel to get it to where it is now previously it was 0.04Mbps upload speed and I was like Pfffft WTF


----------



## Hugis (Jul 15, 2021)

I must have been upgraded I was on 300Mbps symmetrical, now im on this


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2021)

Finally figured out what was going on with my upload speed it turns out the cable that was supplied with the router was faulty it was acting like a resistor on the upload side the sfp port that had the cable plugged into it nearly burnt my finger as it was that hot so replaced the cable between the Router and ONT and wheyhey and up she rises all is as it should be


----------



## Phabets70 (Jul 26, 2021)

My internet just got upgraded to 1Gbps symmetrical from 1000/500Mbps.
Happy with the result!


----------



## Hockster (Jul 27, 2021)

https://www.speedtest.net/result/11792080915.png


----------



## CGi-Quality (Jul 30, 2021)

Fiber's Speed Test nets best results for me, but oh well. There it is.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 2, 2021)

ATT over-provisioning is nice


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 2, 2021)

In france : you can get


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2021)

boomheadshot8 said:


> In france : you can get View attachment 210914


Same here in Gougelandastan (New Zealand) except we get 8Gbps symmetrical but I wasn't wanting to pay the exhortionant amount of money ($284.95/mth) they wanted to charge me for it


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 3, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Same here in Gougelandastan (New Zealand) except we get 8Gbps symmetrical but I wasn't wanting to pay the exhortionant amount of money ($284.95/mth) they wanted to charge me for it


France has the lowest price for network + mobile => 50€/month for this and also for mobile 100go, call sms illimited for 20€/m


----------



## ixi (Aug 3, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> Its good to see the number of people getting access to fiber internet is growing.



I think that problem only exists in USA/Brazil/India . But yeah, that is great that people can afford faster connection and they have chance upgrade to it.



Makaveli said:


> eww that is so slow I wouldn't even bother wasting phone data on that.



If phone data has unlimited plan then it is a " no problemo ". On other hand with this speed it doesnt matter if you have plan or not. I wonder if the phone is to blame for this or positioning in home.

If you check at all your house windows does it improve at least to 5 Mb/s?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 4, 2021)

boomheadshot8 said:


> France has the lowest price for network + mobile => 50€/month for this and also for mobile 100go, call sms illimited for 20€/m


shit that cost is low as like $82.51NZD sacre bleu


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2021)

Huh. All of these numbers are making mine feel slow, but not too shabby for normal 5Ghz 801.11ac.





I could probably squeeze a bit more out of it with a WiFi 6 adapter for the laptop or I could stop being lazy and run some CAT-6.
This is what the router is reporting for speed.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow those are serious speeds.. damn impressive!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Wow those are serious speeds.. damn impressive!
> 
> View attachment 211256



Ugh Shaw with their asymmetric "fiber" docsis, so many years spent overcharged by them like an idiot, not being able to use my own router, and suffering slowdowns and outages at peak hours and late night

Switched to telus a while ago, using the AC86U as router, finally experiencing fiber as it was intended to be


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Ugh Shaw with their asymmetric "fiber" docsis, so many years spent overcharged by them like an idiot, not being able to use my own router, and suffering slowdowns and outages at peak hours and late night
> 
> Switched to telus a while ago, using the AC86U as router, finally experiencing fiber as it was intended to be
> 
> View attachment 211257



That shaw connection is 100% docsis just uses a mid split that is why they are able to offer 100Mbps uploads and the rest of the cable companies are still on a low split stuck at about 30mbps up. Telus Fiber which you have is great they just need to keep expanding its foot print.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm still ok with my 150/15 connection. (tested with wifi)


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Same here in Gougelandastan (New Zealand) except we get 8Gbps symmetrical but I wasn't wanting to pay the exhortionant amount of money ($284.95/mth) they wanted to charge me for it



That price doe  

A company in my country could deliever 5/5Gbit over fibre but you had to pay like 1600USD to get the internet established and then 800USD which month crazy for the normal consumer, I could understand for company use it would make since.

a bit lower then usually but this is how it is when I am host for family and friends:


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 11, 2021)

On AX200 client, upstairs in front of the TV, about 30+ metres from the downstairs router, through 4-5 walls plus the floor, no extenders. Looks like Gigabyte finally fixed the B550I Aorus AX's lackluster wifi performance in F13l BIOS.

It might not be Wifi 6, but I can see why everyone loves the RT-AC86U now. Range is so good that I don't even run a 2.4GHz SSID anymore; with the AC86U unoptimally on one edge of the house, I can get 200-400Mbps anywhere upstairs, no extenders. Hell, enough of the 5GHz signal reaches the garage at the other end of the house that my Model 3 downloads its updates.

It was either the AC86U or AX58U at the time. From what I hear the entry level Wifi 6 routers have dogshit range, so I think AC86U was the right choice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> On AX200 client, upstairs in front of the TV, about 30+ metres from the downstairs router, through 4-5 walls plus the floor, no extenders. Looks like Gigabyte finally fixed the B550I Aorus AX's lackluster wifi performance in F13l BIOS.
> 
> It might not be Wifi 6, but I can see why everyone loves the RT-AC86U now. Range is so good that I don't even run a 2.4GHz SSID anymore; with the AC86U unoptimally on one edge of the house, I can get 200-400Mbps anywhere upstairs, no extenders. Hell, enough of the 5GHz signal reaches the garage at the other end of the house that my Model 3 downloads its updates.
> 
> ...



I got a AC88U I have been thinking about replacing but I cannot justify any pricing of other routers so I am keeping it for now.

But the Asus routers in general got good range and with Merlin firmware it's even good.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 4, 2021)

VTel appears to have gotten their own Speedtest server:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 5, 2021)

Ever since my ISP started change their old fiber equipment at customers and I got a new Nokia G-041G-P box out I been struggling to get upload to every servers on speedtest doesn't matter if they are local or have a long distance and that I know can deliever 800+ Mbps.

It's like I got an electronic cap on my upload it does to up to 210Mbps and cannot get over it's really rare it goes over even to my ISP's speedtest or the networks owners speedtest server which they cannot understand.





So either the techcian has configurated this unit wrong or there is something else, because a tech from my ISP moved me to another network range but this did help and I haven't changed out my CAT7 cables or my Asus RT-AC88U and I am experiencing the same behavior on my iPhone which before could do 500/500Mbit with out hiccups on WiFi is also stuck at about 210Mbps.






This is so annyoing paying for 1000Mbps up and down and don't get it. They also made changes to their 1000Mbps line in the begining they promised at least 900Mbps they bumped that down to 800Mbps.


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 6, 2021)

It's the same in Colorado, I recently upgraded from 500/500 line to 1000/1000.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Sep 6, 2021)

Not really an official speedtest..


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Finally installed a 10Gbps network card in my router and can finally break 1Gbps.  Too bad my upload is still trash, thanks Comcast.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 21, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Finally installed a 10Gbps network card in my router and can finally break 1Gbps.  Too bad my upload is still trash, thanks Comcast.


Is your connection fiber optic? If yes, what is your ONT/UN model? I'll do research around here. Actually, 1 Gbps is not my limit, but the maximum I can reach.


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 21, 2021)

Slowest @work connection I have seen here in a long time, but fast enough to do what I gotta do everyday


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 21, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Finally installed a 10Gbps network card in my router and can finally break 1Gbps.  Too bad my upload is still trash, thanks Comcast.


Sadly that is cable internet for you.

If you want more upload need access to fiber.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Is your connection fiber optic? If yes, what is your ONT/UN model? I'll do research around here. Actually, 1 Gbps is not my limit, but the maximum I can reach.


Not fiber, fiber isn't available in my area. This is a Comcast cable connection. It's either this or DSL and the max download available on the DSL is 19Mbps.  So I guess I shouldn't be complaining too much, since the upload with Comcast is faster than the fastest available download from any competitor.  But that just shows how badly we need competition in the ISP market here in the US.



Makaveli said:


> Sadly that is cable internet for you.
> 
> If you want more upload need access to fiber.


What annoys me is that it doesn't have to be that bad but Comcast are just assholes. If they switched to DOCSIS3.1 on the upstream there would be plenty of bandwidth and they could at least give their 1Gbps+ customers 100Mbps or more upload. But they don't want people hosting crap on their consumer connections, so they leave the upstream using DOCSIS3.0 and massively limit upload speeds.


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 21, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> What annoys me is that it doesn't have to be that bad but Comcast are just assholes. If they switched to DOCSIS3.1 on the upstream there would be plenty of bandwidth and they could at least give their 1Gbps+ customers 100Mbps or more upload. But they don't want people hosting crap on their consumer connections, so they leave the upstream using DOCSIS3.0 and massively limit upload speeds.



They could actually offer 100mbps on 3.0 they just don't want to.

One of our Canadian ISP's shaw  does fairly certain someone on that ISP has posted on this thread gives 100mbps at 3.0 but on mid split. Comcast is still on low split like most cable isp's hence the 30mbps uploads. It would require them to spend money investing in their infrastructure...


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 22, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> They could actually offer 100mbps on 3.0 they just don't want to.
> 
> One of our Canadian ISP's shaw  does fairly certain someone on that ISP has posted on this thread gives 100mbps at 3.0 but on mid split. Comcast is still on low split like most cable isp's hence the 30mbps uploads. It would require them to spend money investing in their infrastructure...



I ran 100/30Mbps on DOCSIS 3.0 a long time ago here before 3.1 was a thing and if you knew how to get it tweaked it was the best and cheapest connection ever I had.

But then companies started to offer 300/60Mbps and eventurely 1000/60 or 100 Mbps on DOCSIS 3.1 and it just went down hill for me so I changed back to fiber.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 23, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Finally installed a 10Gbps network card in my router


Could you elaborate, please? What card and process of installation in the router and what router model? 

Thanks!
I'm always on the hunt for ways to increase my speed, whether it be my truck, PC, internet, etc..


----------



## Zareek (Oct 10, 2021)

Spectrum went down this morning for about a few hours. It came back up running faster than ever! Uploads still suck, I wish cable wasn't our only real option here.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2021)

It's not gigabit anymore but I changed over to the fiber company that owns the fiber cables and uses their central but on a 500/500Mbit connect I do not complain at all going through a Nokia Beacon 1 which they provide 2 of.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> It's not gigabit anymore but I changed over to the fiber company that owns the fiber cables and uses their central but on a 500/500Mbit connect I do not complain at all going through a Nokia Beacon 1 which they provide 2 of.



lol weird I jus got a notification for this thread, I literally just tested out my network speed at work with speedtest. I got a new antenna its USB connected and allows me to place it up higher... went from 30 down to 115 down. not bad. I had a feeling it would help, I'm right on the edge of its range.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 15, 2021)

Just ran Speedtest on my HTPC, still pretty good speed after 2-3 years, I did change ISP a year or so back, speed seem to be about same as previous ISP. At both times, I signed up for a 1Gbps plan so the speed's about right....


----------



## DirtyBiker (Nov 15, 2021)

on WI/FI 2.4ghz speed
direct modem is typically 280 Mbps download
I bought this 5g router it caps my Ethernet to 100 Mbps not happy because it falsely clamed up tp 300 Mbps 2.4Hz and 867 Mbps 5G


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 15, 2021)

My upload is 0.78 - Ha


----------



## Mr Bill (Nov 15, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Just ran Speedtest on my HTPC, still pretty good speed after 2-3 years, I did change ISP a year or so back, speed seem to be about same as previous ISP. At both times, I signed up for a 1Gbps plan so the speed's about right....


Thats freaky Fast!  Especially the upload...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Thats freaky Fast!  Especially the upload...


Your result looks similar to what I get with Comcast as well with their gigabit over DOCSIS. It works. I'd like a little more upload, like 100Mbps, but it's plenty fast for what I use it for. I don't use a ton of upload all that often, but when I do, I notice.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 16, 2021)

ignore the ping since my ISP hosts speedtest.net lol.

this costs around 10$ a month for unlimited 





did it to a server mentioned in a test above




does not like long distances though the ping is still acceptable i guess haha


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2021)

de.das.dude said:


> ignore the ping since my ISP hosts speedtest.net lol.
> 
> this costs around 10$ a month for unlimited
> 
> ...


134ms to get all the way to the UK and back to India is pretty damn good to be honest.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 16, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> 134ms to get all the way to the UK and back to India is pretty damn good to be honest.


i live quite close to where the undersea cables start off from here, so that helps i guess.


----------



## CGi-Quality (Nov 16, 2021)

Figured I'd add my Google Fiber scores as well (Google claims theirs are more accurate as a subscriber of it)


----------



## outpt (Nov 16, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> My upload is 0.78 - Ha
> 
> View attachment 225213


I have $hittylink and it’s not worthy.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 16, 2021)

outpt said:


> I have $hittylink and it’s not worthy.


We live in a Area where nothing but that ISP is available


----------



## Mr Bill (Nov 16, 2021)

CGi-Quality said:


> Figured I'd add my Google Fiber scores as well (Google claims theirs are more accurate as a subscriber of it)
> 
> View attachment 225380
> 
> View attachment 225379


That's Freaky Fast!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2021)

500 Mbps up/dn.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 28, 2021)

Just a sunday speed test on a 10 meter CAT 6 cable going through a Nokia Beacon one and it doesn't look bad for a 500/500Mbps


----------



## mama (Nov 28, 2021)

Have 300Mbps available on fibre to the home but this is the wifi result some 30 metres from the base station.  I need to run a cable!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 8, 2021)

My ISP seems to have decided to give everyone a bit extra upload speed. It's supposed to be 50Mbps instead of 30Mbps, but it seems like neither ever really made it to the promised speed.
Still, not complaining considering it's costing nothing extra.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 5, 2022)

I fiddled with my wifi settings on the router by turning off device prioritization and enabling airtime fairness and now I'm consistently seeing north of 600Mbps over 802.11AC which is pretty nice. Upload seems a bit lower than usual though. Normally that's closer to 40Mbps.


----------



## Samiam66 (Jan 5, 2022)

California..Dont care for my ISP ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 5, 2022)

Samiam66 said:


> California..Dont care for my ISP ...
> View attachment 231275
> 
> 
> ...



Well usually when I do speedtests I do it in another country from where I am to make sure it's not a server on a ISP my own ISP have a good relation too.

That's also why my own IP ain't even in my own country.


----------



## Franz (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Aquinus (Jan 7, 2022)

Samiam66 said:


> California..Dont care for my ISP ...
> View attachment 231275


At least Comcast is giving you what they say that they're going to give you. A little more upload and I'd be perfectly content with the service I get.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 7, 2022)

Well, I'm still pretty content.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 15, 2022)

moved to a new apartment on my own. took a fibre optic connection 






Need good ping for the VM i work on....


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2022)

Told Comcast to go f off with there 200\10, then they had a better deal but wished we had a phone to slam to try to get the message to them as they such as they treat everyone like crap including there workers.


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 15, 2022)

This is during peak hours in the evening


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Told Comcast to go f off with there 200\10, then they had a better deal but wished we had a phone to slam to try to get the message to them as they such as they treat everyone like crap including there workers.


They got rid of the 200 it's 300/10 now. I just cut my bill in half with them. Sent the last of there equipment back


----------



## Tarte (Mar 15, 2022)

Have an 100/40Mbps, more is yet not available.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 15, 2022)

Jetster said:


> They got rid of the 200 it's 300/10 now. I just cut my bill in half with them. Sent the last of there equipment back



Well they were charging us $40 with no TV over the last 3 year ( contract ), so we called them and they had no deals so we got Verizon and they cried we got deals we have deals and gave them the finger.  Thing about Comcast they do not give a flying f about old customers ( over 12 years ), and on top of that the Verizon tec agreed and going by what he said they do not care about there workers either as he was on of them and Verizon pay a hell lot better even after traveling from another state.

Either way even if Comcast could give the same deal at the same price for even 300/10 ( they quoted $80 ), Verizon is 300\300 for $40, it's a no brainer how ever you look at it.


----------



## tussinman (Mar 15, 2022)

Fiber 300 plan. Using a usb wifi dongle and i'm on the other side of the house from the router. Not bad especially since it's the lowend plan. For like $10 more a month it's double this speed and I think the full 1000 is about 25 extra bucks a month.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 15, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Well they were charging us $40 with no TV over the last 3 year ( contract ), so we called them and they had no deals so we got Verizon and they cried we got deals we have deals and gave them the finger.  Thing about Comcast they do not give a flying f about old customers ( over 12 years ), and on top of that the Verizon tec agreed and going by what he said they do not care about there workers either as he was on of them and Verizon pay a hell lot better even after traveling from another state.
> 
> Either way even if Comcast could give the same deal at the same price for even 300/10 ( they quoted $80 ), Verizon is 300\300 for $40, it's a no brainer how ever you look at it.



It would be nice to cut ties with Comcast. CentryLink is coming through my area and offering fiber, but it's still a few months out in my neighborhood. Cost would apparently be just a bit more more than what I'm paying with Comcast and give up to 1GB up/down and no data cap. I think it's $65 or $75 for the service. Only thing I don't want to do is pay a rental fee for a modem and/or router. The rental fees are f'ing outrageous. I'll have to see if my modem will work for Centrylink.....

Right now I'm paying $55 and I get around 120 up and 6 down with a wonderful 1.2TB data cap.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 15, 2022)

And this one's in the evening when the lines are busy so to speak...


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Well they were charging us $40 with no TV over the last 3 year ( contract ), so we called them and they had no deals so we got Verizon and they cried we got deals we have deals and gave them the finger.  Thing about Comcast they do not give a flying f about old customers ( over 12 years ), and on top of that the Verizon tec agreed and going by what he said they do not care about there workers either as he was on of them and Verizon pay a hell lot better even after traveling from another state.
> 
> Either way even if Comcast could give the same deal at the same price for even 300/10 ( they quoted $80 ), Verizon is 300\300 for $40, it's a no brainer how ever you look at it.


Yea, I pay $70 for 300/10. You are right they don't care. I might be switching


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2022)

I think I can finally post in here, without crying my eyes out....
So, before speed - 






Then I had an upgrade.....





Which I knew something wasn't right so I found that my 24 port HP switch had a dodgy port 1, so I re-ran the test again.....





And then I was smiling    After a few Steam game downloads and a few more Speedtest checks, I called up my new ISP and they had a deal on and things got out of hand because I ended up with....





With a few games from Steam downloading I was over the moon with hitting over 118MB/sec download speeds...  Just so happy right now


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like it took some time, but now I'm getting what I'm paying for and a little bit more, since it's supposed to be 200/50. Oddly enough, my ISP has dropped their 200Mbps option and decided to jack up the price of the 120/30 tier to the same price the 200/30 tier was at. That said, as we've been a long-time customer with them, we're paying less than 24/5, which makes no sense at all...


----------



## mama (Mar 26, 2022)

phill said:


> I think I can finally post in here, without crying my eyes out....
> So, before speed -
> 
> View attachment 240226
> ...


I'm assuming this is not a wifi connection...


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

mama said:


> I'm assuming this is not a wifi connection...


Nope   Don't use WiFi, tested it out with my phone and that was limited somewhat but only really use data connection so never really matters to me


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice speeds there from EE (shocking!! lol)  You might wish to edit or blank out your IP address tho    Nice ping too!!


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 27, 2022)

phill said:


> Nice speeds there from EE (shocking!! lol)  You might wish to edit or blank out your IP address tho    Nice ping too!!


Behind a VPN


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Behind a VPN


Ah.  Always worth it just in case 

Who do you use for yours?  Often wondered who to go for....


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 22, 2022)

Now i can also join the 1 Gigabit group. Just got it today. Now i have top get a Wifi-6 router as my old one now holds me back when using wireless.


----------



## ityrant (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2022)

Can't say I'm unhappy with that


----------



## Mr Bill (Jun 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 253005
> 
> Can't say I'm unhappy with that


Bay Of Plenty, offers a plenty amount of download and upload service.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 253005
> 
> Can't say I'm unhappy with that


How much u pay over there? I pay $110/ month with ATT here.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2022)

Mr Bill said:


> Bay Of Plenty, offers a plenty amount of download and upload service.


considering I'm not in the Bay of Plenty it's nationwide here if you want Hyperfiber you can get 2000Mbps, 4000Mbps and 8000Mbpds all symmetrical and no data/speed caps
our national fiber is owned and operated by Chorus who then rents the lines out to every ISP here so there's no monopolistic practices unlike in the states 



mrthanhnguyen said:


> How much u pay over there? I pay $110/ month with ATT here.


$169 but that includes Router rental and a VOIP line without those it's be $149


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 3, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 253005
> 
> Can't say I'm unhappy with that


Maaannnn, meanwhile in Australia xD

My ISP tried to moved me to a 250/25 plan back in early May but the private wholesaler that supplies my building refused to unlock that speed for my apartment building despite unlocking 1000/400 plans for the neighbouring building that shares the same basement and network infrastructure   So I'm still stuck with 100/40 max speed plans. 

Kudos to my ISP though for being very transparent during their passive aggressive communication with the wholesaler haha. I suppose the silver lining is that it has generally been very stable with pretty low latency compared to my friends in other parts of Sydney and I never get slow downs during peak usage times.

I'm paying $80AUD/month for this 100/40 unlimited plan.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 3, 2022)

​


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 3, 2022)

This, nice...


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 3, 2022)

Not much, but it's honest Internetting.


----------



## igralec84 (Jul 3, 2022)

Currently on a 200/150 plan, but getting 1000/100 next week for half price for the first 12 months


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2022)

In February this year I was doing over 500Mbps stable all hours of the day ...




Until my local ISP suddenly had a change of heart and starting to ruin my connection by moving me to another central where the peering was shit and I went down to about 200Mbps on a good run...




Several talks later and I met with they couldn't change me back but I could pay them like a fee of £12/15USD for them to give me a dedicated ip with a month charge of £4/5USD.

I complained and said fuck you I didn't ask for a change you fucked it up why do I have to buy more to get back to the central I was happy with that had good speed and peering?

I already pay you about £38/46USD a month for a unlimited 500/500Mbit fibre connect you choose to fuck up, so a couple of month in dealing with them I got a assigned a specific contact person he got me moved back to the original central and I only got about 280Mbps back...




I wrote about them on trustpilot and they basically told me check this website for internet and go screw yourself because they have now changed their prices and offers only 2 connects a 200/200Mbit for the £38/46USD I pay now and a 1000/1000Mbit for £47/57USD which they believe is better.

All and all I told them to go screw themself so I am downgrading to unlimited 300/60Mbit cable in about 17days for only about £23/28USD so I hope this will be a change so I can also save money because inflation has gone bad and everything gets even more expensive


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 3, 2022)

THE_EGG said:


> Maaannnn, meanwhile in Australia xD
> 
> My ISP tried to moved me to a 250/25 plan back in early May but the private wholesaler that supplies my building refused to unlock that speed for my apartment building despite unlocking 1000/400 plans for the neighbouring building that shares the same basement and network infrastructure   So I'm still stuck with 100/40 max speed plans.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile from here to there


----------



## amd64skater (Jul 4, 2022)

Here is mine.


----------



## maxx2575 (Jul 4, 2022)

what a 400Mbps deal with Suddenlink looks like


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2022)

maxx2575 said:


> what a 400Mbps deal with Suddenlink looks like


That 's terrible I'd be complaining hard out about those poor speeds I'd be expecting atleast 300Mbps out of a 400Mbps connection


----------



## maxx2575 (Jul 4, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> That 's terrible I'd be complaining hard out about those poor speeds I'd be expecting atleast 300Mbps out of a 400Mbps connection


that's what being the only real high speed isp in all of the south does


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2022)

Went from 150/15 to 200/20.


----------



## izy (Jul 18, 2022)

Here is mine:


----------



## Yraggul666 (Jul 19, 2022)

Here is mine aswell, long live RCS/RDS, amirite, izy?


----------



## izy (Jul 19, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> Here is mine aswell, long live RCS/RDS, amirite, izy?


Haha, indeed, i am waiting for the 10G to be available ,pretty cheap 10E for 8gbps down / 7gbps up.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 20, 2022)

After fighting with my old fiber isp which should deliver 500/500Mbps as they did until February of this year I went stop it I can't deal with your bad internet anymore so I changed to 300/60Mbps over coax and I am saving £15/17USD every money and have to live with only 60Mbps in upload but that's life I guess .

I choose this company because they provide 60Mbps in upload where everyone else only provides 50Mbps for the same price and the speeds looks promissing 





If you want to know more on why I dropping fiber and going coax read it in the spoiler...


Spoiler: Stofa.dk fucked up yet again



First of all this is not the first time I had to use Stofa.dk as a fiber provider back about 10 years ago they were the one rolling out fiber and their connect was decent at 20/20Mbps but everytime they made change I had to be on the phone with them because my internet went down 

So fast forward to 2021/2022 things started out perfect and I was happy but these yet again managed to fuck up the connect this time with a central change...

How my speeds started out from November 2021 to February 2022




So after a lot of talk the supporter actually was willing to drop the creation fee of £11/13USD but I didn't stop I told him I still wouldn't pay the monthly fee it wasn't for fun I was buying them £38/45USD a month for delivering the best connection on their platform instead of a cheaper competitor.

After the central change which my old fiber isp thought was a good idea my speeds went down to 200/200Mbps:




So I got transfered to customer services and ended up reaching a guy that knew about network and it took him like a month to get me back to the original central but it went out as a bust because my speeds only went up to 280/280Mbps:




As a last note my contractor that used UK2 changed over to Digital Ocean where the ip I am using now is currently on 10Gbit network with about 2-3Gbps to spare so it's not their end that has a problem with internet speed up and down but Stofa.dk making changes they do not know what happens to as always.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2022)

Seems like I'm finally get more than promised.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes my coax sucks but I don't play that many online games so I don't really care


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 2, 2022)

On the lowest tier speeds from my ISP cause' I never do streaming & I'm not addicted to the internet so it's good enough for me.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 2, 2022)

The joys of Gig-speed Internet...





Over 2.4Ghz wifi with signal strength "fair," and dropping connection often.

Edit to clarify that is because I am a ways from the router with plenty of walls in between.


----------



## CAL-OG (Aug 3, 2022)

Here's mine.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 11, 2022)

The topic is: "Post your Speedtest.net Speeds!"
Please try to stay on topic... if you to discuss other topics, create your own thread.
FYI:  The off-topic posts were moved to a new thread.


----------



## ARF (Aug 18, 2022)

Given your 1000, 2000, 4000 and 8000  plans over there in AU and NZ, nothing special here: 300/180 d/u, n/i:

Distance with this international connection is 17,600 km:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2022)

ARF said:


> Given your 1000, 2000, 4000 and 8000  plans over there in AU and NZ, nothing special here: 300/180 d/u, n/i:
> 
> Distance with this international connection is 17,600 km:
> 
> View attachment 258523


Why would you choose a speedtest server 17000 km away lol.....
Ok it just works if you mean that.....


----------



## ARF (Aug 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why would you choose a speedtest server 17000 km away lol.....
> Ok it just works if you mean that.....



Because most of the internet content is international in relation to my location, so it doesn't make any sense to post some meaningless numbers for connections up to 50-100 km..


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2022)

ARF said:


> Because most of the internet content is international in relation to my location, so it doesn't make any sense to post some meaningless numbers for connections up to 50-100 km..













Hmm, wonder , is there any speedtest server on Antarctica?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 26, 2022)

Finally have gigabit type speeds up here in a little hole in bc canada...  of course still jacked upload speeds..  but I only had 16mb up before...



Here's a test to NY,  across the continent from me...


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 26, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Finally have gigabit type speeds up here in a little hole in bc canada...  of course still jacked upload speeds..  but I only had 16mb up before...
> View attachment 259397
> Here's a test to NY,  across the continent from me...


Is it a 1000/100Mbit COAX connection?


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Is it a 1000/100Mbit COAX connection?


My connection is 1000/40. It's common for the big ISP's. You can usually only get higher upload bandwidth with "business lines".


----------



## velko-live (Aug 26, 2022)

Guys you all have fast connections


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2022)

Yes its coax connected.  It's a mesh router with wifi6 ect,  although I don't know how to use that yet.
I'm hoping in a year or so we get 1gb dl 1gb up.  I was dealing with 16mb up until now!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 27, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Yes its coax connected.  It's a mesh router with wifi6 ect,  although I don't know how to use that yet.
> I'm hoping in a year or so we get 1gb dl 1gb up.  I was dealing with 16mb up until now!


I also use coax because it's the cheapest now with inflation and I know how to troubleshoot it and tell the isp what to look for. Ditched the fiber I had because the service was bad, it's too expensive in my part of the country because the isp here decided to set the standard price for a 200/200Mbps to £35/$41 so no one else is going under this and I do not fall for their scam commercials of look at us we will offer 2months of free internet, or you pay half for xx months and then the price raise after this.

I don't fall for this I want a set price that doesn't magicly exploits up because someone wants more money for less.

Many say the company that "owns" the coax for internet and tv in my country is also a bad company but that's not my experince because I know how to handle them and get things fixed maybe that's why  



velko-live said:


> Guys you all have fast connections


I could the cheapest connection in my country 300/60Mbit for about £23/€27 a month there are lower connects like ADSL and even a 200/20Mbit but they are too expensive here so I don't complain.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm finally ditching Comcast, went with "Fidium Fiber" - they spent a few months earlier this year putting up fiber all over the city here.  Claim is symmetric 1 Gbs upload and download. This is over wireless. If I test via Google, I'm seeing 600 Mbs download.





Eventually, I'll test with a CAT 6 cable connection and post here.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 19, 2022)

New location, new provider, much more interesting results.
Paying for 250/250.
That ping though and it's even over WiFi...


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> New location, new provider, much more interesting results.
> Paying for 250/250.
> That ping though and it's even over WiFi...


How much for Telia fiber in the swedish land of the nordic home to ikea???


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 19, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> How much for Telia fiber in the swedish land of the nordic home to ikea???


It's complicated. I have to pay 300 sek for 100/100 plus the basic TV, as that's not included in the rent, but going up to 250/250 is only 99 sek more. 500/500 is 199 sek on top of the basic fee and Gigabit is 299 sek on top of the basic fee.
Sadly Felia is the only option here.


----------



## Andrea87 (Sep 19, 2022)

200/20 EVDSL line in Italy. Paying 30€ / month.


----------



## Timyo187 (Sep 28, 2022)

i pay for 600/20 but always get over 700 down. making the switch to gig speeds soon, if you can believe this my electric company is testing our neighborhood with their fiber 1gig Up 1gig down for $75 monthly


----------



## pcwolf (Sep 28, 2022)

FiOS + Synology wireless router


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 21, 2022)

40€ / month


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 22, 2022)

Over the last month or so, my internet has been constantly going out randomly for a few minutes at a time.

Ran two tests because I suspect Speedtest.net gets special treatment from my ISP.

I believe we're paying $90/mo for 500/40 with a 1.5TB data cap (yay, USA).









Oh, how I long for the day when the US won't be a third-world country when it comes to internet speed and reliability.

The only other options in my area are satellite internet and DSL. So sadly, Sparkshite is the only "real" option.


----------



## BetrayerX (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I believe we're paying $90/mo for 500/40 with a 1.5TB data cap


I would say you need to ring your ISP and say WTF if all you are getting is 18/12 that's a considerable loss of speed


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 27, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> I would say you need to ring your ISP and say WTF if all you are getting is 18/12 that's a considerable loss of speed


Every time we've done this, they're like "we'll send someone out to look at it." And every single fricken time, the problem conveniently goes away when their technician gets here, and they never find any issues.

Their service has been shit for as long as I can remember, but sadly they're the only "fast" ISP in my area. If there was a better option available, we'd switch as soon as possible.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Every time we've done this, they're like "we'll send someone out to look at it." And every single fricken time, the problem conveniently goes away when their technician gets here, and they never find any issues.
> 
> Their service has been shit for as long as I can remember, but sadly they're the only "fast" ISP in my area. If there was a better option available, we'd switch as soon as possible.


Well that Sucks Donkey balls see this reason is why I love the way it's done in New Zealand 1 company and the govt owns and maintains the high speed fiber and all ISP's rent access to it so everyone gets the same speeds everywhere from 300/100Mbps (slowest available speed) upto 8Gb/8Gb and it all FTTH (fiber to the Home)

@sam_86314 I also just thought of something does your ISP use CGNat if yes maybe check your IP address before you ring them make a note of it and then check again when the tech is on their way see if they're the same cause those sneaky bastards maybe changing it to a lesser populated address and then claiming to see no problem then switching you back to the oversold IP


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 27, 2022)

Superfast internet at Germany for a week.....


----------



## igralec84 (Dec 27, 2022)

It seems upload got an upgrade as it was 1000/100 in the begining


----------



## 1100R (Dec 27, 2022)

600/600 Mb FTTH



The upload is configured from the router accessing in admin mode.


----------



## Samiam66 (Dec 27, 2022)

Home Service through Comcast the worst company in history !!!
Gigabit wired connection Asrock Taichi motherboard


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 27, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Superfast internet at Germany for a week.....
> 
> View attachment 276305




Stop bitchin' please. My wired network:



It's like this for 15 years. It's over old phone line cable, as no fiber optic is available. 
My phone network:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 27, 2022)

well... okay

for black friday my ISP decided to upgrade my connection and downgrade my fees .





cable ofc... fiber does not ... oh well it could, i... think? ... but too much hassle, at least 3 time faster than before is fast enough... 

hey...  it's faster than my 5G connection on my phone ... i have a 5/5 connection on 5G but 22.9mbps DL 13.2mbps UL oh wait ... UL is higher WOOHOO!  
ok, i should put my phone on WiFi then ...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 27, 2022)

Thru NordVPN







No VPN







Somehow no VPN my upload is worse... Also Spectrum upload apparently just sucks regardless.


----------



## Hardi (Dec 27, 2022)

my 4g atm, christmas and 21 at night so not so good 





but mostly when i'm at home i get 200 + 





unlimited for 16€ i'm good


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 27, 2022)

Not bad for AT&T Fiber gig speed.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2022)

nice within my own country 





but going outside of Gougelandastan 





yeah not so great


----------



## burkecomputers (Dec 29, 2022)

this is spectrum 1 gig internet


----------



## Dan.G (Jan 2, 2023)

Server at 161 km (100 mi), same provider. Wired connection from router (Linksys MR7350).


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 3, 2023)

I some way, glad I'm currently back at my parents home for the moment:

Wireless:






Big improvement vs the holiday address in Germany....






Wired with my intel i3 7100U laptop:


----------



## nasky (Today at 11:59 AM)




----------



## P4-630 (Today at 12:03 PM)

nasky said:


>



Ah...

Fiber7-X2​Fibre-optic Internet
Max: 25/25 Gbit/sec (download/upload)
Fixed tariff: CHF 64.75/month with annual billing (CHF 777.-/year)
Setup fee: one-time CHF 333.-
Included: TV7
(higher setup fee due to more expensive optics)

Cheap!!

@GreiverBlade


----------



## lightning70 (Today at 12:12 PM)

My internet speed is 50 Mbps. The result is good, at least I'm not using the slowest internet.


----------



## nasky (Today at 12:19 PM)

P4-630 said:


> Ah...
> 
> Fiber7-X2​Fibre-optic Internet
> Max: 25/25 Gbit/sec (download/upload)
> ...


Yeah cheapest /Mbps on earth I think 
And it's dedicated fiber (p2p) !


----------



## puma99dk| (Today at 3:00 PM)

P4-630 said:


> Ah...
> 
> Fiber7-X2​Fibre-optic Internet
> Max: 25/25 Gbit/sec (download/upload)
> ...



Well I am not jelly at all, the network I my connection at home connects is at the moment it's running 10 Tbit sadly I cannot provide any speedtests, because I am not allowed access to it  (But it's insanely fast).

So I will just be happy with my cheap 300/60 Mbit for about £23,7 / $29 a month. It's the cheapest connection available here where I live.


----------



## P4-630 (Today at 3:11 PM)

puma99dk| said:


> Well I am not jelly at all, the network I my connection at home connects is at the moment it's running 10 Tbit sadly I cannot provide any speedtests, because I am not allowed access to it  (But it's insanely fast).
> 
> So I will just be happy with my cheap 300/60 Mbit for about £23,7 / $29 a month. It's the cheapest connection available here where I live.



I have 200/20 cable, paying 60 EUR/month with TV channels , online TV in Europe as well, my contract ends in April this year.
Moving to another provider, I will get 1Gb fiber + TV channels (and online TV in Europe) first 6 months 35 EUR, after that 67 EUR/month.


----------



## emothxughts (Today at 3:17 PM)

Using my TP-Link TL-WN881ND wifi adapter:


----------



## puma99dk| (25 minutes ago)

P4-630 said:


> I have 200/20 cable, paying 60 EUR/month with TV channels , online TV in Europe as well, my contract ends in April this year.
> Moving to another provider, I will get 1Gb fiber + TV channels (and online TV in Europe) first 6 months 35 EUR, after that 67 EUR/month.



Mine is without TV but I share online TV with my dad, I just use my Apple TV 4K 2gen and it works fine.

I can get 1gbit fiber but it's not dedicated p2p it's shared over a open net which only have about 1.2Gbps in upload per line and they over book the shit over it so a lot of fiber providers actually do 1000/500 Mbit to ensure they can keep up and in some areas they can do 2.5Gbit up and down but that is p2p.

Issue are here every company needs access to every area so the main provider the electricity companies don't want the expensives them self and the goverment wanted it open so sadly I lost interrest in fiber because my last even 500/500 Mbit got ruined and only did 280/280 Mbit 24/7 because it got a bad routing after being moved back and forwards on a couple of central hubs that the isp own.


----------

